# FUNNY PICTURE THREAD . . . just add your own submissions



## Melensdad

Ok folks, I'll start with a few, you can add your own as you find some 

Let's keep it G, PG and mild R rated.  Also let us stay away from politics as there is already a thread that is pretty much devoted to topical political cartoons/photos.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 46026


 
Did you loan your dog out for that flight!  

Love it!


----------



## pirate_girl

haha Mark!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jpr62902

The Warehouse has some funny, but off color, stuff:


----------



## darroll

Don't piss off your girlfriend.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

holy hell im cryin here that is sooooooooooooo wrong but soooooooooooooooo funny


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ffs, PG  vuvuzela hits!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol!

ill definatley get in on this thread once i get home.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i LOVE pearls before swine, PG!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

That's all folks, gotta get ready for work!


----------



## Melensdad

In honor of the premiere of Twilight Eclipse, I present to you my dream ending for the film:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

great stuff, PG!


----------



## Melensdad

These are ear plugs so that you always have bacon in your ears


----------



## fogtender

Scary stuff I


----------



## fogtender

Scary stuff II


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll add one to your scary stuff Foggy..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

holy shit, my junk just jumped up inside me


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> I'll add one to your scary stuff Foggy..


 

AAACHKKKKK.... YOU WIN


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> AAACHKKKKK.... YOU WIN


Not to worry, I'll find more..


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> Not to worry, I'll find more..


 
At least give us a disclaimer of intense... whatever!


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> At least give us a disclaimer of intense... whatever!


Nevah! You know how I love the shock factor


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

all thre of those are hilarious


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://media.funlol.com/content/img/evacuation-procedure.gif
http://media.funlol.com/content/img/i-favour-large-posteriors.jpg


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Bob,

That is SO wrong!


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Bob,
> 
> That is SO wrong!



Yeah, just look what he did to his little white pooch.


----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 46078


 




 That made me laugh. Am I twisted or what  lol.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

love the bike ad


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Melensdad

New Stealth Fighter:


----------



## jpr62902




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

reps for jpr, as no matter how many times i see halt, hammerzeit, i shit my pants laughing


----------



## jpr62902

Rusty Shackleford said:


> reps for jpr, as no matter how many times i see halt, hammerzeit, i shit my pants laughing


 
Wow.  Ja clean yourself up yet?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jpr62902 said:


> Wow. Ja clean yourself up yet?


 
i did. but thanks to your comment i now have pissed my pants


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

More?


----------



## muleman RIP

Here kitty kitty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Kids!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 46113



ROFLMAO!!!

Now I gotta go change my shorts.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Does this count as tramp stamp?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

reps, Doc 

edit: i owe ya


----------



## muleman RIP

Melensdad said:


> Does this count as tramp stamp?


YES it does!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i think thats more of a tramp poster...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BACON!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

where the hell do you find this stuff


----------



## pirate_girl

Not telling ya! lol


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Galvatron

I should realy lay off the Gas


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I should realy lay off the Gas


 
id say!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice one


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

pssssst! Bob, I thought you said we were supposed to stay away from politics with these pictures..


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> pssssst! Bob, I thought you said we were supposed to stay away from politics with these pictures..



I thought these were 'general' and not necessarily 'topical' but I did consider putting them in the tunes for the times thread.  Still, George Carlin may be political, but not topical to any current event.  Ditto the SCOTUS ordering take out food.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was speaking moreso on the crying DemoBRat lol


----------



## pirate_girl

anyway..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

This:







And then this, for those who actually read:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

Two quotes that just seem to go together...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

From the financial website "The Street" comes a comparison of Ford vs GM.  I'm wondering if the author knows what he was actually writing about based on the way this image was captioned


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty needs one of these!


----------



## muleman RIP

I can relate to this!


----------



## Melensdad

For those who need to wake up and ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP

ok


----------



## muleman RIP

yep!


----------



## muleman RIP

OK


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

..


----------



## Anne

Paula's Empire of Butter


----------



## Anne

*Rejected Milk Ads from Food Network Hosts*


----------



## muleman RIP

..


----------



## Anne

Hampster eating broccoli.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Cowboy

WHAT !!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP

Redneck high chair and teething ring in one!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Kentucky Headstone


----------



## muleman RIP

That headstone works for me!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## darroll

Getting Old.


----------



## Danang Sailor

?????


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Cowboy

An oldy but still cute


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

White Trash Repairs


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw

Even little girls know they will eventually control us…


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sawyer that is so wrong


----------



## Melensdad

Indiana recently passed a "take your gun to work" law that protects legal gun owners, who have a license to carry a handgun, from being fired if they take their gun to work and leave it LOCKED & SECURED inside their cars while the car is parked on employer property.

This is the REAL reason they passed this law 

xkcd: Outbreak


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Hmmm.. alrighty then!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Since I am such a serious cook and such a big fan of Food Network (NOT) although I do like Paula Deen, I posted this recently on the cooking forum (back room of course to be PC) lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Reminds me of the old farm and hunting groundhogs from our hot tub and pool deck.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## tsaw

nt


----------



## loboloco

tsaw, whee did you find a picture of Mule trying to impersonate Cowboy?


----------



## Big Dog

muleman said:


> View attachment 47201



Hey, I'd look too .......................


----------



## muleman RIP

loboloco said:


> tsaw, whee did you find a picture of Mule trying to impersonate Cowboy?


That was very insensitive to Cowboy!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## JEV




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## darroll

Thats me, before I went straight.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

This is so stupid it had me in tears.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://verydemotivational.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/demotivational-posters-mystery-books.jpg


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty attended that!


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Rusty attended that!


 I wasn,t going to ask , But I cant say the thought didn,t enter my mind when I found it though


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> View attachment 47394


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Trakternut

Makes me wanna vote for war, right off!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Trakternut

The seconed pic caused me to name that cat.
Adolph Kitler!


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> The seconed pic caused me to name that cat.
> Adolph Kitler!


Ha! cute lol


----------



## Danang Sailor

Trakternut said:


> The seconed pic caused me to name that cat.
> Adolph Kitler!



There is a cat that lives two doors down that looks exactly like this one.  Everyone calls him Charlie - his full name is Sir Charles Spenser Chaplin.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad

Saw this today and laughed out loud.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Ironman said:


>



That is freaky.  Never thought I'd see the Thousand Yard Stare in a kitchen, on a dog.  Good juxtaposition with the 'Nam shots.  Creepy, but good.


----------



## darroll

That dog is having flashbacks as having the crap slapped out of him for stealing goodies.


----------



## pelican

Melensdad said:


> Saw this today and laughed out loud.


outstanding!


----------



## Ironman

Whats wrong here?


----------



## jpr62902

There's a buncha people not having sex on the lower deck.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Whats wrong here?



Seems a few down on the left of them are applauding the performance.
Or about to jump in the river or dam or whatever that is.
DAMN!
Where was this??!!


----------



## waybomb

Obama's signature?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

http://explainthisimage.com/unexplainable-photo/653-i-has-found-bug-with-rating

http://explainthisimage.com/unexplainable-photo/1655-the-all-new-disgusting-per
http://passedoutphotos.com/passedout/980-who-needs-enemies-when-u-h


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> http://explainthisimage.com/unexplainable-photo/653-i-has-found-bug-with-rating
> 
> http://explainthisimage.com/unexplainable-photo/1655-the-all-new-disgusting-per
> http://passedoutphotos.com/passedout/980-who-needs-enemies-when-u-h




Thanks John. 
Just bookmarked that site for future wtf photos


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks John.
> Just bookmarked that site for future wtf photos



Enjoy ! And by all means share them with Us .


----------



## nixon

Here's a You tube version of WTF pics .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhWKoUk0FZw"]YouTube- Random, Funny, and WTF Pictures![/ame]


----------



## darroll

How to make twins.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats cute, darroll! reps


----------



## Melensdad

When you lost the Prius owners...


----------



## muleman RIP

Like the license plate!


----------



## Ironman

*Desktop*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

^^ yeah! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty's new avatar??


----------



## muleman RIP

Too skinny!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Too skinny!


Hey!!!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

And for all your Preppers....


----------



## Ironman

honk honk!


----------



## darroll

His mama is not going to be happy when she see's this.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

High Tech Sniper [PIDJIN COMIC] | Fredo and Pidjin. The Webcomic.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Cute


----------



## Cowboy

OhioTC18 said:


> Cute


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Bacon, Mr. Skurka?
I am shocked! LOL


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> Bacon, Mr. Skurka?


 

Only missing a great caption.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Bacon, Mr. Skurka?
> I am shocked! LOL



Two Mexicans are stuck in the desert after crossing into the United States, wandering aimlessly and starving. They are about to just lie down and wait for death, when all of a sudden Luis says.........

"Hey Pepe, do you smell what I smell. Ees *bacon*, I theenk."

"Si, Luis, eet sure smells like *bacon*."

With renewed hope they struggle up the next sand dune, & there, in the distance, is a tree loaded with *bacon*.

There's *raw bacon, there's fried bacon, back bacon, double smoked bacon* ... every imaginable kind of cured pork.

"Pepe, Pepe, we ees saved. Ees a *bacon* tree."

"Luis, maybe ees a meerage? We ees in the desert don't forget."

"Pepe, since when deed you ever hear of a meerage that smell like *bacon*...ees no meerage, ees a *bacon* tree."

And with that, Luis staggers towards the tree. He gets to within 5 metres, Pepe crawling close behind, when suddenly a machine gun opens up, and Luis drops like a wet sock. Mortally wounded, he warns Pepe with his dying breath,

"Pepe... go back man, you was right, ees not a* bacon* tree!"

"Luis, Luis mi amigo... what ees it? "

"Pepe.. ees not a *bacon* tree. Ees

Ees

Ees

Ees

_*Ees a ham bush....*_"​


----------



## pirate_girl

That's funny Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## nixon

http://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php?ACT=24&fid=3&aid=40358_FHtuHpTsY7rRlsg6ntqN&board_id=1


----------



## darroll

http://www.ktuu.com/videobeta/72498...ouple-s-Radio-Flyer-turns-heads-on-the-street


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Tomoko




----------



## muleman RIP

We are going to like you in this thread!


----------



## Tomoko

<< Might wanna size this down a bit and use it as my sig ^^ lol


----------



## Tomoko




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Tomoko




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 48584

View attachment 48585


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 48584
> 
> View attachment 48585


Get an invalid attachment for those.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Get an invalid attachment for those.


Oops, I see what you mean.. maybe a mod can remove it.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## waybomb

Hope it's not a repost


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

waybomb said:


> Hope it's not a repost


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

For Halloween.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jokerfella

*Avatar Plagerism*

I knew it!


----------



## Melensdad

And then there's this:


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

Remind you of anyone we know?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jpr62902

muleman said:


> Remind you of anyone we know?View attachment 48850


 
No one that I know ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JEV




----------



## nixon

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/pjcomix/blog/Joe-Biden-wandering-hand.jpg


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/pjcomix/blog/Joe-Biden-wandering-hand.jpg


----------



## muleman RIP

The look on the face says it all!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> The look on the face says it all!


He said, "Remove your hand boy,_ I'm_ the big fuckin' deal here?"


----------



## nixon

What caught my eye was the glares from those in the second row . 
It kinda looked like "Give Us the word Boss ,and We'll rearrange His arms " .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> What caught my eye was the glares from those in the second row .
> It kinda looked like "Give Us the word Boss ,and We'll rearrange His arms " .



Then they could have said, "Stand Up Joe, Vice President Joe Biden, stand up Joe, good to see ya, stand up Joe, and wave those arms around!!"


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRV5Y1JCGRI"]YouTube        - Biden Gaffe: Asks a Gentleman in a Wheelchair to Stand Up[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

nixon said:


> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/pjcomix/blog/Joe-Biden-wandering-hand.jpg


 
OK Slut.  Rep's are coming.  Now get off my back and go to bed.  It's 0100 and some of us have to sleep!


----------



## tsaw

I dont know how I should feel about this.


----------



## muleman RIP

You should feel sorry for the poor kitten made to pose in the arms of a stuffed raccoon!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Holy Cow!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## alaska120

Really?


----------



## alaska120

One more...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## darroll

A little girl posted this on the net.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 49865



Did you pose for this drawing?  You do seem to have that same effect around here!!


----------



## pirate_girl

snoutlet?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

the trouble doggies get themselves in.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## fogtender

Can't be for me...


----------



## pirate_girl

Muleman, waiting in the doctor's office.

Damn man, you could at least cross your legs or something..


----------



## muleman RIP

Why are you always looking between my legs???? Have to wonder about someone wearing a ski hat with shorts!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Trakternut

pirate_girl said:


> Muleman, waiting in the doctor's office.
> 
> Damn man, you could at least cross your legs or something..
> 
> View attachment 50175




I dunno.  I never got past that pair of legs in the foreground.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Didn't they ban knives in England?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

^LOL


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JEV

Too Funny!!


----------



## Ironman

*FUNNY PICTURE THREAD*


----------



## muleman RIP

Must have been a damn big bale!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

muleman said:


> Must have been a damn big bale!


Lol, I can't remember how it happened... just happy it aint mine. Looks like she slid off the front of the trailer.


----------



## Trakternut

If I recall correctly, the trailer was loaded with hay. The tractor was pulling it down the road at a good speed when the loader dropped and the bucket dug into the surface stopping the tractor dead.  Fully loaded trailer with no brakes kept pushing until the loader folded underneath the tractor, eventually pulling the front of the frame down.

This photo has made the rounds of the 'net before.  I understand, also, that the jaws of life were needed to get the operator's underwear out. 

I just made that last line up.


----------



## Trakternut

If I recall correctly, the trailer was loaded with hay. The tractor was pulling it down the road at a good speed when the loader dropped and the bucket dug into the surface stopping the tractor dead.  Fully loaded trailer with no brakes kept pushing until the loader folded underneath the tractor, eventually pulling the front of the frame down.

This photo has made the rounds of the 'net before.  I understand, also, that the jaws of life were needed to get the operator's underwear out. 

I just made that last line up.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## The Cynergist

*Introducing the New Big Mac*

Hope you brought your appetite along. 

I don't think that sandwich holder up there can handle this one.

Enjoy

http://adf.ly/115253/newbigmac


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Introducing the New Big Mac*



The Cynergist said:


> Hope you brought your appetite along.
> 
> I don't think that sandwich holder up there can handle this one.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://adf.ly/115253/newbigmac




gross..


----------



## snow dog

*Re: Introducing the New Big Mac*



pirate_girl said:


> gross..


 






AMEN sister


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mosi

Maybe first and last post.......
.
.
.
..... I will now....ease on down the road.


----------



## mosi

OK....maybe a second one.......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...... People were amazed that I was a successful woman's track coach. I was often asked how I motivated the girls to run as fast as they did..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
........ I believe it was just letting them know what I really wanted from them and how I expected them to perform......
.
.
.
.
.
.......


----------



## mosi

alright........this is going to be my last post.......for sure......
.
.
.
.
..... Must make dinner for the family.....
.
.
.
......


----------



## muleman RIP

Well, we are glad you finally got around to posting!


----------



## Erik

you know?
I have that lamp, too!


----------



## CityGirl

mosi said:


> alright........this is going to be my last post.......for sure......
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..... Must make dinner for the family.....
> .
> .
> .
> ......


 

Hmmm.  Boneless pork rectum.  Must be straight pigs....


----------



## mosi

CityGirl said:


> Hmmm. Boneless pork rectum. Must be straight pigs....


 



Correct........NEVER been boned!!!!!




.


----------



## JEV

If the paper broke off, would you go digging to start it again???




_Edit: Removed pic, not appropriate for the open forums_. _Be my guest in the adult area JEV, definitely NSFW
_


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Adillo303

muleman said:


> View attachment 51431


I am ashamed to say, this is probably necessary with some of the younger generation. LOL


----------



## JTrojeck




----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> View attachment 51359





Are they related to these guys?????


http://www.blueman.com/app/webroot/nationaltour/

tom


----------



## Ironman

*Re: FUNNY PICTURE THREAD*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mosi

At times......Something I had to show  my kids when they were young.


----------



## Ironman

*on that day*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jpr62902

^
^
^

Holy Carp!  I thought I was the only one!


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> 
> Holy Carp!  I thought I was the only one!


What? you don't appreciate the fakey, put on duck lips?


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> What? you don't appreciate the fakey, put on duck lips?


 
Or fake tan, or fake blonde, or fake bewbz, or fake anything.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Or fake tan, or fake blonde, or fake bewbz, or fake anything.


That would be roughly a high percentage of chicks on dating sites.
Just sayin'..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## tommu56

the new water proof junction box (jar)


----------



## Ironman

*dipshits*

Watch out for these bad boyz... they know sign language too.


----------



## tommu56

*Re: dipshits*



Ironman said:


> Watch out for these bad boyz... they know sign language too.


but I bet Muleman can out run them unless they pull up their pants

oh yea that is the droopy drawer gang from the hood!


----------



## pirate_girl

dey bad lol


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Great for dancing


----------



## The Cynergist

Eeee gads; is that for real? YUCK!!



AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Great for dancing


----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: dipshits*



tommu56 said:


> but I bet Muleman can out run them unless they pull up their pants
> 
> oh yea that is the droopy drawer gang from the hood!


I was thinking they would make good plinking targets while they try to pull up those pants on the run.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> View attachment 46650


 
Cool!!!  That's my kinda diplomacy, lol.


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 46083


 
Man, I want me one of those...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

Hey Bill, I saved this one just for you.. ye living in Amish country..




Oh and this one.. 
Grill? Posted it on the cooking forum the other day.. didn't get any comments..


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it has a UK label.Maybe Galvi is practicing pickup lines! As far as the Amish and techno gadgets the boys are fascinated by my big tv. They could not believe their was a channel strictly devoted to weather 24/7. They have a hard time eating and watching TV and asking ? at the same time.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 52805
> 
> View attachment 52806


 

Ah photoshop is a wonderfull thing


----------



## Doc

Ahhhh, I like Keef!!!!   


This sure made me laugh:


----------



## a5gunner




----------



## pirate_girl

I love those* Damn You Auto Correct* funnies..


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56

for those that cant hold their liquor


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## a5gunner

pirate_girl said:


> I love those* Damn You Auto Correct* funnies..
> 
> View attachment 54301


 

lol the auto correct are so funny


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Doc

Good find JB.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Wow, the things you run across when in search of food pix..


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue

Back on topic...


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Good ones ladies!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Good ones ladies!!!!


Why thank you, Sir.
I'll find some more tomorrow.. but they'll be ones that aren't already posted on the net from say.. the beginning of net funny pix til say 2006?


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## rlk

New Book: How to Understand Women


----------



## JackieBlue

rlk said:


> New Book: How to Understand Women


----------



## Melensdad

rlk said:


> New Book: How to Understand Women



Obviously that is only the index to the book.  The real book is much thicker


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

NM tailgate.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JackieBlue

bczoom said:


> NM tailgate.



Good one!


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## a5gunner




----------



## Ironman

*Re: FUNNY GIF*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

I'm sure he does occasionally when Michelle ain't round  ..................


----------



## pirate_girl

^ 

--------------


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Sean Connery's Keyboard


----------



## Ironman

*Funny Pup*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

hehe-


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

saw this in the citypaper, then this section of the ad


----------



## Ironman

*Nike - just poop it*


----------



## Ironman

*woops*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 55898



Where's the drive thru for the Satan samich?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

.. and for your enjoyment.. some beautiful albums from the past, and their awesome covers.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

Now tell me, does this not look like Tsaw? LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YES


----------



## tsaw

LOL!! PG!! I saw that ans said who is that freaky looking dude - then I thought wait that dude looks like me!!


----------



## Cowboy

pirate_girl said:


> Now tell me, does this not look like Tsaw? LOL
> 
> View attachment 56197


Which one ? Nice rack Tom .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 56298


 

 so true


----------



## waybomb

Like it says - hold down F11


----------



## waybomb

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 56298



Adjusted for inflation, 1962 bacon would cost $5.79.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

LOL


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Gatorboy

MMmmm cookies.


----------



## pirate_girl

god!!! hahaha


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Here's one for ya


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 56719
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56720


   Good find PG!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks.. hehe


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

*hmmm...*


----------



## Doc

Ironman ....you crack me up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

^ LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

alrighty then!
cheese?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WTF


----------



## muleman RIP

Linberger chopped up in smal pieces on hot shingles makes an odor and you won't want any windows open. Works good on intake manifolds also.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56

Isn't this some one on here??????


----------



## tommu56




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

*?*


----------



## tommu56

We need more of these!!!!


----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56




----------



## muleman RIP

Damn, those are both funny as hell!


----------



## tommu56




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Lia

More cute than funny... real cute.   

http://www.break.com/index/cat-hugs-baby-kitten-having-nightmare-2064155


----------



## Cowboy

Lia said:


> More cute than funny... real cute.
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/cat-hugs-baby-kitten-having-nightmare-2064155


Good find Lia.


----------



## pirate_girl

awww! that's adorable Laurie!


----------



## Lia

Thanks guys, I thought it was pretty awesome.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.perpetualkid.com/magic-snow-instant-in-a-can.aspx



http://www.perpetualkid.com/mr-snot-tissue-box.aspx


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Can someone truly be this clueless?


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman

.




.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Ironman

*FUNNY PICTURE THREAD .     .*

How many peoples?


----------



## Doc

12, no 13 .... no 12  etc ....

Kewl Iron man.    Good find.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## squerly

*Dear God, m**y prayer for 2012 is for a** fat bank account & a thin body.*

*Please don't mix these up like you did last year.*

*AMEN!*


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## pirate_girl

squerly said:


> *Dear God, m**y prayer for 2012 is for a** fat bank account & a thin body.*
> 
> *Please don't mix these up like you did last year.*
> 
> *AMEN!*



That's cute! lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Muleman's alter-ego?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

this made me laugh!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Martial Arts-


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 57865


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## pirate_girl

and you know you'll try it...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Dammit


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> and you know you'll try it...


Why not? I have done that many times in the pool and the hot tub!For a lot longer than 7 seconds.


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Galvatron

Ironman said:


>



 great one.


----------



## Big Dog

How many drains have you ruined?   ...................


----------



## muleman RIP

Silly kids! You shoot on the wall and let the water wash a little at a time down the drain.


----------



## squerly

Ironman said:


>


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tongulla




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tongulla said:


>


 
Good one, though I dunno if some of the old farts on this forum will get the joke 










Welcome to FF, btw. Why not make an intro thread and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## muleman RIP

No, I don't get it! Out in the open you move snow with machinery. Shovels are for doorways and sidewalks too close to flower beds and bushes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> No, I don't get it!


Enjoy 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNYzrmdzktk&feature=related"]LMFAO - KIA Soul Hamster Commercial HD - Everyday I'm Shuffling Party Rock Anthem 2011      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## squerly

Wait!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Four More Years!!!
(Always figures Obama supporters were a little squirrely!)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

my mushroom turned into an old man


----------



## taurus66

That cat taking a leap is so funny....Ready steady... launch... into nothing....


----------



## Ironman

*oh crap*




​


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> my mushroom turned into an old man


 
then i saw this image earlier tonite while browsing. looked so similar to the mushroom i posted-


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## muleman RIP

You went to Cowboy's place didn't you?


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> You went to Cowboy's place didn't you?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

That's one mad pussy.


----------



## Av8r3400

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

^


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 58796



....... and then the fight started!


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

..


----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## Big Dog

Really ...................


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> View attachment 58926



Cowboy, is this OUR Sedgwick County ??


----------



## Cowboy

Danang Sailor said:


> Cowboy, is this OUR Sedgwick County ??


 I cant say for sure DS , but I wouldn't doubt it. Something about the sign looks familiar though.


----------



## waybomb

That's funny if true.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Cowboy

rlk said:


> Bob


  Great , reps coming.


----------



## luvs

my idol says it all-


----------



## Danang Sailor

rlk said:


> Bob



Day-um!  That thing is going to ruin any chance for mounting that rack.


----------



## luvs

this should be my motto:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> this should be my motto:


So do I, but don't tell anyone..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> So do I, but don't tell anyone..


 
*I'll KEEP IT ON THE DL!*


----------



## JEV




----------



## Doc

How to reheat pizza in your hotel room:


----------



## muleman RIP

That is a Digiorno 3 meat pizza! Good choice.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

that's a spoon rest, innit? lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahaha


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

like that one


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 59161


 
Dammit


----------



## luvs

i think i should use better typing skills.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i think i should use better typing skills.




Good one Aubrey!


----------



## luvs

thanx, your's is a a hoot, too.


----------



## luvs

so correct-


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

.......


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 59364


----------



## luvs

anyone looking for a pup.....


----------



## Doc

Husband day Care.  Now there is an idea that might catch on.   
Good one Bob.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Doc said:


> Husband day Care.  Now there is an idea that might catch on.
> Good one Bob.



I told my wife she could just drop me off at Hooters.  For some reason, she didn't think that was a good idea.

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

.. and then the fight started?


----------



## luvs

no further reading of this thread when i need to pee. 
saw the best potential pic the other day; some idiot on 2 pairs of crutches (2 under each arm) trying to ride a skateboard. traffic was too fast for me to get my camera on & my friend wouldn't pull a u-ie so no pic.


----------



## tommu56

Is that where snowstorms cum from?


----------



## muleman RIP

Funny stuff Tom!


----------



## squerly

Holy crap, that's funny!


----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> Funny stuff Tom!



Speaking of snow what is it like up there we were thinking of running up this weekend?


----------



## muleman RIP

Bare ground and mud! Going to be damn cold this weekend. 7 for a low Saturday night.


----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> Bare ground and mud! Going to be damn cold this weekend. 7 for a low Saturday night.




That makes for  better cuddeling in bed!!!!


----------



## SShepherd




----------



## pirate_girl

old, but still funny..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## SShepherd

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 59576


 ROTFL.....PURPLE HAY's in my brain


----------



## luvs

here-


----------



## Big Dog

Someone has it figured out ............................ a little!


----------



## luvs

good try, big dog, haha- tho there's a leaflet guys may need to see, too.

well, 1st, can't forget the ingenious previously posted manslator:

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=51066&highlight=manslator. 

& males may wanna read this:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

haha. that is just one thing i dislike 'bout FB. some say 'i just changed the channel.' 'my son has the sniffles.' 'it rained.' ' i'm going to get spaghetti.'

IDGAF!


----------



## luvs

-


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## luvs

cats!~


----------



## luvs




----------



## muleman RIP

Funny stuff Luvs!


----------



## pirate_girl

I wouldn't suggest sending these as Valentines


----------



## luvs

thanx, mule!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bat mobile?


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## muleman RIP

HMMMM? Mobile Italian dingbat! We get it!


----------



## squerly

She named him Dick.


----------



## muleman RIP

Where in the hell do you find this stuff??


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs




----------



## luvs

another & a summertime pic of the kinda thing u see in pittsburgh


----------



## luvs

we used to pull this when the pharmacy would make me wait-


----------



## muleman RIP

I see at least 3 ways that pic is funny as hell! Location and that sign with those specs. And all the pads if things get out of hand!


----------



## luvs

ohhh, there's others & there shall be others! we drove them insane if they made me wait! i suppose i'll keep it on here. i left my real specs there & pitched a bitch when they wouldn't look for them. they musta dropped from my shirt pocket. they found 'em!~


----------



## BRGTold

Ladies ..be sure to check the color of the seat before you buy...


----------



## Kane




----------



## pirate_girl

The family dog must be proud


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

muley..... others (i wore that shirt incessantly, as is obvious via pix.) note not the popped button in the 1 pic.


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn girl! From the looks of those pics, every hole must have had a problem that day.


----------



## luvs

shhhhh, they ticked me. so i pushed thier buttons. often.
an is is fer em yinzers 'n at.......


----------



## muleman RIP

OMFG! Got the shirt to prove it. Did you know your water starts from up here where we pee? Think about that while you are standing in the shower or plunking your ice cubes in a drink!


----------



## luvs

meh, hehe, pee's sterile eventually. & i take a jager to the face, if i bother w/ booze. own no ice trays.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> she's beggin fer.......


Fer what?


----------



## luvs

ur too quick. i deleted. hugs. 
i got the pic in & of itself. 
that girl was like, ''push it. push it good'' as me & my boyfriend put it.


----------



## muleman RIP

So her furrow has been plowed a few times. You gots to plow to grow good crops! Let me get down low and check for germination.


----------



## loboloco

luvs said:


> shhhhh, they ticked me. so i pushed thier buttons. often.
> an is is fer em yinzers 'n at.......


Them there is fightin' words ya'll


----------



## luvs

loboloco said:


> Them there is fightin' words ya'll


 
naw, yinz...... 'em is fightin..... 'an at


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> ur too quick. i deleted. hugs.


Nope, I wasn't quick in that I grabbed yer reply from the board.. rather, I found it via yahoo mail in my subscribed threads alert.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Damn girl! From the looks of those pics, every hole must have had a problem that day.


 
'cept my hair roots. Star-spangled. i luv manic panic & blonding my hair~


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Nope, I wasn't quick in that I grabbed yer reply from the board.. rather, I found it via yahoo mail in my subscribed threads alert.


 that's how i find chit.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## luvs

gaga pic-


----------



## pirate_girl

+++


----------



## pirate_girl

1-2-3


----------



## luvs

hehe


----------



## pirate_girl

hmm


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

lazy people?


----------



## luvs

he-he


----------



## pirate_girl

the gif didn't work.. damn! lol


----------



## luvs

fer real!~


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

LOL


----------



## Ironman

For my good buddy Murph.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

At first glance...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> At first glance...




I did a double take for sure!


----------



## Ironman

*funny cat*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## thcri RIP

Ironman said:


> For my good buddy Murph.



Ha ha.  I ride my bike a lot along the Mississippi Wisconsin side.  The scenery is so much nicer on the Wisconsin side.  Of course I am looking across the river at Minnesota.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Elmer Fudd fixes the duckface problem, once and for all..
Don't worry, 'twas just a cartoon...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Adillo303

If I am in the wrong forum, please move me.

This one just made me laugh.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

-


----------



## pirate_girl

I beg to differ..


----------



## Adillo303

This is NOT a political statement. The picture and caption just made me laugh. It seems like one of those great timing shots.


----------



## luvs

my neice after daycare put her hair into pigtails/the next morning. we think she should stick to the 'pebbles' look instead of this 1-


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> my neice after daycare put her hair into pigtails/the next morning. we think she should stick to the 'pebbles' look instead of this 1-


Cindy Lou Who! 
What a precious darling she is!


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Cindy Lou Who!
> What a precious darling she is!


 
my Mom said the same. thanx, i can't wait to watch her on a weekend soon!


----------



## pirate_girl

buffering causes frustration--


----------



## RoadKing

This would be funny if it wasn't so true.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


>


 I like it!


----------



## luvs




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

bad doggie!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Big Dog

.........


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JEV




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## luvs

raynin was making certain no one so much as blinked in the general direction of her bottle so she armed herself in preparation~


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

Melensdad said:


>


gasp!~ i shamelessly wear crayola cosmetics (& hair)! the 2nd sign made me laugh. i'm sending that one to my Mom.


----------



## squerly

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 61382


Now that's just plain funny!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Danang Sailor

Ironman said:


>



By the look on that dog's face, it's good that he can't talk!   His owner wouldn't like what he heard.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ironman said:


>


 
How the hell did anyone get two dogs to do that?


----------



## squerly

FrancSevin said:


> How the hell did anyone get two dogs to do that?


You're scarring me Franc...


----------



## Kane

FrancSevin said:


> How the hell did anyone get two dogs to do that?


 Two dogs is difficult.  Two cats would be impossible.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


>




That's cute!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## luvs

he-he


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


>


----------



## Big Dog

In my case it's barking ............... YES my dogs know DQ!


----------



## luvs

fries on steroidsif stretched, it'd probably reach my elbow


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

awww good puppy!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman

*lmao*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

excellent cause, yes. by all means!~ mistitled taxi-um, yeah~


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

New fuel tank ................


----------



## muleman RIP

Big Dog said:


> New fuel tank ................


 Looks like it has a tool pouch in the rear.


----------



## luvs

bored, lonely, stressed, or angry w/ the wife....... i think shrimp hor maybe ought be avoided. u know. just sayin'~


----------



## muleman RIP

Got to love the menus with the letters and numbers. I want a c26 and a bi8 please.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Got to love the menus with the letters and numbers. I want a c26 and a bi8 please.


 
just avoid H5 on that hor menu, there.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP

So proud of that boy!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

right~ school restroom decor


----------



## wanderer

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 61686


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

they heart the freshness...


----------



## luvs

gasp!


----------



## luvs

~~


----------



## muleman RIP

R U going to put that in your cookbook?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> R U going to put that in your cookbook?


 
muley- gotta luv u.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 61714


 
is that like snooze..... think i zonked once or twice this year


----------



## luvs

she plead the 5th on where my tigi & that went . she knew nothing of this bathtub issue~


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

~


----------



## squerly

luvs said:


> she plead the 5th on where my tigi & that went . she knew nothing of this bathtub issue~


lol


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

i thought i was buying an alarm clock


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## squerly

What exactly does a Timex LED Alarm Ass look like?


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> What exactly does a Timex LED Alarm Ass look like?


I don't know, but I bet it shines when you spray that water baby SPF50 on it!


----------



## luvs

like this: & that's it.


----------



## pirate_girl

I bet he didn't answer her question..


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey!! 


















....baby!!


----------



## Doc

BABY!


----------



## luvs

needed to buy it.


----------



## pirate_girl

---


----------



## pirate_girl

---


----------



## luvs

yep. h20 & sawer authority.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## RoadKing

muleman said:


> View attachment 61819




I don't care who you are, that's funny.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

--


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> --


LMAO!


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> LMAO!


 
i blinked & then forewent posting 'bout it, ughhhhhhhhhhh. better let my friends over there know that i hafta get pencils this week.


----------



## Danang Sailor

RoadKing said:


> I don't care who you are, that's funny.



Or not.  She and the other gals at that Hooters franchise were ALL expecting the winner of the beer sales contest to get a
new, 2001 Toyota; they were all shocked by the so-called "April Fools" joke.  When they were sued, the Hooters
management couldn't manage to convince the jury that they weren't promising the winner a car since they took the lady,
blindfolded, into the parking lot to get her prize.  This pretty well sums things up:

 PANAMA CITY, Fla. (AP) — A former waitress has settled    her lawsuit against Hooters, the restaurant that gave her a toy Yoda doll instead    of the Toyota she thought she had won.


 Jodee Berry, 27, won a beer sales contest last May at the    Panama City Beach Hooters. She believed she had won a new Toyota and happily    was escorted to the restaurant's parking lot in a blindfold.


 But when the blindfold was removed, she found she had won    a new toy Yoda — the little green character from the _Star Wars_ movies.
 David Noll, her attorney, said Wednesday that he could    not disclose the settlement's details, although he said Berry can now go to    a local car dealership and "pick out whatever type of Toyota she wants."


 After the stunt, Berry quit the restaurant and filed a    lawsuit against Gulf Coast Wings, the restaurant's corporate owner, alleging    breach of contract and fraudulent misrepresentation.


 The restaurant's manager, Jared Blair, has said the whole    contest was an April Fools' joke.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, Sister.. I've tried to.. really hard all these years, but I can't do it!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

got a few pix w/ them. can't not somehow luv 'em, after u meet 'em~


----------



## muleman RIP

Saw some video on a news show with them. 5,000 all at once?


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Saw some video on a news show with them. 5,000 all at once?


 
yeah, very near 5,000. gotta luv 'em. i cannot express how many we saw & got pix with. we went to dormont, saw scads then as we waited to get there,- when we returned, u couldn't look anywhere & not see a furry.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Big Dog

.............. or maybe we should have a serious picture thread


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Danang Sailor

Big Dog said:


> .............. or maybe we should have a serious picture thread



I suppose there really is a need for something such as this, but it is incredibly sad.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> got a few pix w/ them. can't not somehow luv 'em, after u meet 'em~


 
pic 2 is a laser pointer- a furry tryin' to look ominous. oh, my. just noticed that.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

I was searching the globe for AssCrackIstan but couldn't find it?


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like Africa got a crappy location on that map.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Looks like Africa got a crappy location on that map.


What do you mean by a crack like that?


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> What do you mean by a crack like that?


Perhaps I need to study it more closely!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

this 1 is for medical professionals~


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> this 1 is for medical professionals~



Often said I'd like to murder the soul who invented the call light.
Not really, but when it comes to certain patients and residents who turn them on for straightening their blankets ... I am tempted to ask them if their arms are broke.
We hear the damned things in our sleep-- those and smart alarms, chair and bed checks too.


----------



## luvs

lollie, you'd despise me if u were a nurse here & i was your patient. i musta pushed the call bell a million times when too weak to deal w/ simple tasks. the time i was in there for 1.5 mos., i'd push it, & if they ignored it for like 20 minutes, i'd make the alarm beep until they'd scramble to see why it was beeping. most of the nurses were great- there were the few, tho, that shouldn't gotten into nursing at all.


----------



## luvs

great marketing technique-


----------



## muleman RIP

There is an art to handling those nurses. I knew a lot of the tricks of the trade and put them to good use when I was in for 2 months. There are more than a few who remember me yet.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> lollie, you'd despise me if u were a nurse here & i was your patient. i musta pushed the call bell a million times when too weak to deal w/ simple tasks. the time i was in there for 1.5 mos., i'd push it, & if they ignored it for like 20 minutes, i'd make the alarm beep until they'd scramble to see why it was beeping. most of the nurses were great- there were the few, tho, that shouldn't gotten into nursing at all.


I was speaking mostly of patients on rehab who are fully ambulatory, but once in bed, can't even seem to click a TV remote or sit up to straighten their beds.

Yes.. many nurses shouldn't have gotten into the field at all.
I'm not one of them.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> There is an art to handling those nurses. I knew a lot of the tricks of the trade and put them to good use when I was in for 2 months. There are more than a few who remember me yet.


 
i concur. i say i would like an adminsrator & a different nurse. if they won't get me admin., i file fomal complaints. i've thrown fits on a few. they all remember me, i think. my fave says she got so excited when she saw me listed as a patient, & that she checks daily. i'd just exchanged a letter w/ her & she'd sent me a card. then i was in again & she left her floor for like an hour to chit-chat w/ me. that's sweeeet~

lollie, i think u'd make a great nurse.


----------



## muleman RIP

I am working on retraining the one who fired me up with morphine after I got my pacemaker installed. I left her draw blood the last time i was there and we had a brief chat. She was surprised I remembered her and what happened. Guess I am mellowing somewhat in my old age as I told her to just let it be and we would start fresh.It has been almost 5 years and time to leave the past in the past.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> lollie, i think u'd make a great nurse.



Knowing me as I do, and knowing you as I do.
God damn right I would.. and I am.


----------



## muleman RIP

The first rule for handling nurses is to go in through the belly. You bring them pizza one night, cookie trays , veggie tray w/ cold cuts, home made cakes and pies. Strawberry cheesecake works really good. And you have to rotate the shifts so they all get first dibs on whatever hits their shift. They gain a few pounds and I get treated real nice. I did the same for the wife during her 3 surgeries also.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> The first rule for handling nurses is to never underestimate them



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Melensdad said:


>


  dumbass


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: FUNNY PICTURE THREAD ---The 8 Worst People at Your Barbecue*







You  didn’t already put salt in, did you? You shouldn’t salt it until the  very end, so it stays juicy. You should punch down the middle so the  burger doesn’t balloon out. Didn’t you already turn that one? You  shouldn’t turn it so much. Now it looks like you’re hitting me in the  face with your spatula. You shouldn’t use the same spatula you use for  food  for face slapping. It’s unsanitary. No, no, no, you shouldn’t slam  my face on THIS part of the grill. This part  is cooler and generally used for keeping cooked foods warm. If you  really want to cause me pain, really get a good sear going, you should  slam it over here where the coals are stacked higher.      






Hey,  this burger still looks a little red. Can you put it on a little longer  for me? … A little longer, I still see some pink there … Yeah just a  little longer, it’s still a bit brown … Yeah, gosh, I’m sorry, but I  want it to be completely black and turn to dust in my mouth like a  forgotten dream. That one looks good … yeah, this is great! Oh, that’s a  charcoal briquette? Interesting!






No,  that’s fine, don’t go out of your way. I’m used to not being able to  eat anything. Just one of the sacrifices I make every day. Yeah, I saw  the bean salad, I’m going to pile that up on my plate right now, but  never actually eat it even though you made it just for me. I’ll just sit  here looking glum and occasionally whisper something to the guy who  brought me here while I poke at the beans disapprovingly. Don’t worry  about what I’m saying! Yes, I DID see the grilled vegetables. I ALSO  saw how they were grilled on the same grill as the burgers. So I’ll  pass. It’s fine! Really, it’s fine! I like doing this. For the animals.  And the environment. If I had wanted to eat something, I would have  brought something. After all, you did call this Mike’s Meatacular  Meatsplosion of Many Meats, so I should have known. And it’s a potluck,  so it definitely would have been appropriate for me to bring something.       I’m so hungry.
      But don’t worry about it.







This  is no barbecue! No, deceiver, this is grilling! I came expecting meat  slow-cooked for hours! Hours! But here I find no beef ribs, or pork  ribs, or moist brisket, but burgers and hot dogs, licked by Hellfire for  mere MINUTES! I hear agents of the devil say,  ‘This event is at noon, surely you didn’t expect Mike to cook meat  through the whole night,’ or ‘Barbecue is a regional term that can just  as easily refer to the event, the food, or the device the food is cooked  on,’ or ‘Shut the hell up already, no one cares.’ Sinners all! For know  this: I come from the Holy Land of Barbecue, The South, and the true  voice of Barbecue has spoken to me, saying, ‘Let any grilling session be  called a “cookout,” even if use of that term outside my region will sow  confusion.’ Amen.









Whoa!  Good thing I showed up, looks like no one else brought cole slaw. You’d  almost think that people hate cole slaw, but that’s crazy!       What? 
      Well, you’ll like THIS cole slaw. I  promise. Let me lay it out for you: First they take the blandest,  stinkiest cabbage, then they mix it with creamy mayonnaise, then, and  here’s the secret, they add even more mayonnaise until it’s pretty much  just mayonnaise with a few cabbage bits. Add a dash of sour-ass vinegar,  and then, what the hell, sugar for no reason, and BOOM: cole slaw. 
      Anyway, I brought two gallons of this stuff, and I won’t be eating  any of it. But I bet other people will. If you can’t bring yourself to  throw all this food away at the end of the day, you can always put it in  your fridge and let it slowly rot there for the next eight months. Man,  cole slaw is the best.







_Heavy breathing_…      *(Two hours later)*
      …_Heavy breathing_








Well,  it’s been fun. Thanks for letting me stay here, eat your food, and make  a huge mess. Now, before I go … you may recall that I brought a  six-pack of beer when I got here. Is that still floating around? I was  keeping an eye on it, and I think there are still five beers left. So  I’ll just be taking that back with me. Wow, looks like a lot of people  left their beer here! Either they’re a bunch of lazy chumps who don’t  want to bother bringing this home, or they’re intentionally leaving it  here as a token of gratitude toward the host for spending so much time,  money, and energy on this party. Probably the first one. There’s no way  you could drink all this, so I’m just going to take one of these other  beers to replace the one that was drunk. Oh, perfect. And let’s see, I  was over here for about five hours, that’s five hours that I could have  spent working and making money. So, let’s say I make about $15 per hour,  times five hours, that’s about $75 you owe me. You don’t have to pay me  now, but before the end of the month would be great.       No checks.







Heeeeeeey!  Guess who’s finally here! It’s me! And I could really go for a hot dog.  Now, I know I’m a little late, but that doesn’t mean we can’t use half a  bag of charcoal to cook two ounces of meat. And it’ll only take two  minutes to cook (42 minutes if you count the time spent bringing the  grill up to heat).      Hey, you called it a barbecue, which means you’re contractually obligated to give me freshly grilled meat.
Sure it does! Come on, all you were doing was  ‘sleeping’ because the party ‘ended’ twelve hours ago. I’m just asking  for one hot dog. Is that too much to ask? Okay, how about half a hot  dog, but you have to use twice the charcoal for some reason. And if you  could whip up some potato salad, that would be real sweet. Thanks, man,  you’re the best. I’m not even that hungry.


----------



## luvs




----------



## pirate_girl

The perfect hot weather sandwich..
































































tadaa!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

For those who may confidently feel Obama might lose this fall,,,,
A sampling of the intelectual awareness of American voters


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 62267


 
Reynolds wrap was the best  amendment to standard rabbit ears ever created.  It also protected one from  extraterrestial alien broadcasts which often scrambled the TV picture. As shown here in this example.

Sometimes folks would use the material to store and cook food.


----------



## pirate_girl

haha Franc!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

FrancSevin said:


> Reynolds wrap was the best amendment to standard rabbit ears ever created. It also protected one from extraterrestial alien broadcasts which often scrambled the TV picture. As shown here in this example.
> 
> Sometimes folks would use the material to store and cook food.


 
saved the console & the 'lil tv twice when i was a tot. my Dad made batteries comply w/ items, too, when we only owned this or that type type of un-fitting batteries via foil.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## squerly

Melensdad said:


>


 

OMG, that's great!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> haha Franc!


 
Reynolds wrap is also a great product for maximizing the effect of grow lights in your green house.  Protecting whatever you are growing from prying eyes. 

But, to be honest, that is unlikely to be related to improving TV reception.


----------



## luvs

FrancSevin said:


> Reynolds wrap is also a great product for maximizing the effect of grow lights in your green house. Protecting whatever you are growing from prying eyes.
> 
> But, to be honest, that is unlikely to be related to improving TV reception.


 
the tv reception may be a tad blurred after the harvest season, anyhow. the static would be, tho~


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


>


 Ya know, I was gonn do this yesterday...


Oh, and here's this


----------



## luvs

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Ya know, I was gonn do this yesterday...
> 
> 
> Oh, and here's this


 
uh oh.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

............. might not be funny to some.


----------



## Cowboy

Big Dog said:


> ............. might not be funny to some.


 Theres a whole lot of truth in it even if it is hilarious.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

----


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## pirate_girl

summer heat wave casualty..


----------



## luvs

^noooo! not a reese's!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

either planned/posed or really, really mindless.


----------



## muleman RIP

Take your child to work day. Not if you are a pilot!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP

Folks in Ohio need to close their drapes!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 62397


i need the # to the aspca.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## luvs

i remember them phones.


----------



## muleman RIP

Remember? I still have one downstairs. Have a wall one from the same era on the wall in the dining room as well. They work without power so they are vital up here in bad storms.


----------



## luvs

we owned 'em from well before i was thought of. one on the wall, & @ my Pap's....... 1 in the kitch'. 1, the foyer. 1, the basement. 1 in my room, 1 his, 1 of the guest rooms. extras on the 3rd floor. finally 1 in the section of the main porch he built into a television, microvave cooking( if u so desired to cook there rather than make ur way to the kitch'), a place for reading his morning funny-papers, then his puzzles. when he'd leave 2 ballroom dance w/ his lady-friend, it was my cigarette/phone room. good 'ol Pap.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Kane

muleman said:


> Remember? I still have one downstairs. Have a wall one from the same era on the wall in the dining room as well. They work without power so they are vital up here in bad storms.








Still remember my first party line phone number.  CO6-5995

.


----------



## luvs

ahem.......

we owned dial-phones. a pain! especially for my Pap. so we got these.


----------



## squerly

Emm, Kane, the numbers on that phone are backwards...


----------



## squerly

Who is that?


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## luvs

squerly said:


> Who is that?


 
well, it's a me-owl.


----------



## squerly

luvs said:


> well, it's a me-owl.


  Groan...


----------



## Cowboy

Cowboy said:


>


 I dont know what happened the first time. 


Best downspout ever!!!


----------



## luvs

squerly said:


> Groan...


i got a few rotten tomatoes if u wanna toss 'em @ me

great pic, cowboy!


----------



## thcri RIP

Rent It?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Cowboy said:


> I dont know what happened the first time.
> 
> 
> Best downspout ever!!!



Now that's a classic.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I like this one


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## luvs




----------



## Tweeker

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 62629


 
Hey Pirate girl, can I make this my new avitar?
I love it
Tweeker


----------



## squerly

It's a rooster.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tweeker said:


> Hey Pirate girl, can I make this my new avitar?
> I love it
> Tweeker




Sure.. 





squerly said:


> It's a rooster.



Chicken, rooster.. whatever!


----------



## luvs

haha!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Cowboy

Allah Brand Bacon 

After a long day of fasting, planting IED's and beheading Infidels, one can work up a serious appetite, when the sun goes down, remember:



ALLAH BRAND BACON



72 Virgin Slices in Every Pack!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## squerly

??? I don't get it. ???


----------



## bczoom

Men are "black and white".  Women have "shades of gray".


----------



## squerly

bczoom said:


> Men are "black and white". Women have "shades of gray".


It's early...


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


>




Read a chapter, and you'll find out..


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Read a chapter, and you'll find out..


One ain't enough and there's too damn many to even want to get started!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Big Dog said:


> One ain't enough and there's too damn many to even want to get started!



Try it.  I believe PG would agree that it is a really good "bedtime story"!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Try it.  I believe PG would agree that it is a really good "bedtime story"!!



Why do you think I've been on the waiting list for it to come in at the library??
Actually 50 Shades Of Grey (and the others) .. I knew nothing about until one of my co-workers was reading it.
Blame Steph.
She couldn't put it down.. took me _one_ day to read it.
Holy Toledo..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs




----------



## muleman RIP

Ankle biter hell!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman

muleman said:


> View attachment 62731


Keeping with the food theme


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

*Bless me Father, for I have sinned..

*


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## squerly

..


----------



## muleman RIP

You are using it wrong!


----------



## luvs

2 good pix!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP

What does low clearance mean??


----------



## squerly




----------



## Kane

Better have










muleman said:


> What does low clearance mean??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## BRGTold




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

Lucky bastard


----------



## luvs

'magine 'at, ironman!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

ahahaha!


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

I will pull your hair till the ride starts!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman

Melensdad said:


>


 
Lol!! That's just F#$@ing Wrong! But Funny has Heck!!


----------



## FrancSevin

I can fix this all by mesself.
No need for budgets
No need for Tax plans
No need for debates.

Or that silly Constitution thingy.....

Vote For Me, 






The other guy wants you to get a job


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon

Damn I hate rubber bands!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## cdajen

This is a fanfuckingtastic thread. After the day I had, this is lovely.


----------



## Melensdad

And my favorite picture of BIG DOG:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

"the original playstation"       So true PG.  Good one.


----------



## Melensdad

Here, I fixed my car!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Made right here in Indiana, guaranteed to cure your ills:


----------



## Big Dog

Probably funny for some .............


----------



## CityGirl

Cityboy


----------



## Big Dog

I remember those days!


----------



## Big Dog

Oh how true .............


----------



## Big Dog

Ah yep!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

vanity plate?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

.




.




.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Tweeker

muleman said:


> View attachment 63273


 
I am familier with public pools, I doubt that it was an accident.
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## muleman RIP

Come on Dog, you know they need tape as well.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Tweeker

That man does not deserve that

NBC Baffoons


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman

What's old Joe up to now? Crazy bastard!


----------



## squerly

I'll put you in chains you big fat Chineese African.


----------



## pirate_girl

A ground breaking moment for Joe.
Meeting a sumo wrestler.. now that's a big fuckin' deal!
He hasn't learned much from Beanpole Barry on the bowing technique..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> A ground breaking moment for Joe.
> Meeting a sumo wrestler.. now that's a big fuckin' deal!
> He hasn't learned much from Beanpole Barry on the bowing technique..



Hard to bow properly when you can't take your eyes of a Sumo's chest!  Could this have anything to do with his staunch support
for the GLBT agenda?


----------



## pirate_girl

*How to get a hot lunch at the office*



*Back to school, kids!!*



*Partners in crime*


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

Didn't need 'em. 

The OW crowd git their news off the Weather Channel.
It had them scert of Isaac.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mak2

So what exactly were you googling when you found this?  


Melensdad said:


>


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## AndyM

.....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## luvs

someone luvs thier meat~ the bartender brought a cookbook w/ her. 'tami!', i gasped as i read through this section. an entire freudian chapter on (meat)balls.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## AndyM

Taken at Trader Horn today (a "quirky" hardware store type chain in western PA)...


----------



## luvs

wasn't here,


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Family feets


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Who hid the chips?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

source of quote => http://articles.businessinsider.com/2009-06-17/wall_street/30100530_1_housing-bubble-slump-fed


----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## mak2

ouch.


----------



## lilnixon




----------



## mak2

I am not gonna click on it again.


----------



## lilnixon

mak2 said:


> I am not gonna click on it again.



the best is yet to come!!!!


----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon

PG incognito.


----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Danang Sailor

Ironman said:


>



*Funny!!*  Photoshopped, but still _funny_!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## JEV

Is this where America is headed?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


>



There is no missing $1.00.  The dollar should be subtracted from the debt; you're adding it.  This is a classic misdirection
of logic, which creates the illusion of a paradox that does not actually exist.


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> There is no missing $1.00. The dollar should be subtracted from the debt; you're adding it. This is a classic misdirection
> of logic, which creates the illusion of a paradox that does not actually exist.


 

Bull Shit DS.  Congress uses this system everyday with success.

And,,,,they get re-elected.


----------



## Danang Sailor

JEV said:


> Is this where America is headed?



You should have posted this in Toons for the Times; it's more prophetic that funny.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Bull Shit DS.  Congress uses this system everyday with success.
> 
> And,,,,they get re-elected.



No, it isn't; it is still the truth.  The BS only comes in when Congress does this and gets away with it.  "Lies, damned
lies, and statistics."


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> No, it isn't; it is still the truth. The BS only comes in when Congress does this and gets away with it. "Lies, damned
> lies, and statistics."


 
Come'on now.  have you looked at their latest budget?

Oh wait,  they don't have one,

NEVERMIND


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Come'on now.  have you looked at their latest budget?
> 
> Oh wait,  they don't have one,
> 
> NEVERMIND


----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> View attachment 63694


 
Muley, You really need to stop posting that racist picture of our President.

Here; use one of these


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP

Is this better? He went to review the troops!


----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> Is this better? He went to review the troops!


 
Oh yes!  i do like that one.


----------



## AndyM

.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Kane

.

Mommy, why are raincoats yellow?

























Just because, dear.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Kane said:


> .
> 
> Mommy, why are raincoats yellow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because, dear.



Maybe just me, but there is no picture here, funny or otherwise.  ????


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## AndyM

Sale going on now at Family Christian Stores...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> View attachment 63733


 
Now *that* is an awesome idea!


----------



## lilnixon

Hey BigDog!!!!!View attachment 63750


----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Now *that* is an awesome idea!



I was going to say "It's a gas!"


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...


 
Oh Crap! I've actualy done that scene.
Dog didn't care.  But he did give a shit.

Where?   That's a story for another day.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## emmjogreen

darroll said:


> Don't piss off your girlfriend.



http://www.webwallpapers.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Funny-animals-monkey.jpg


----------



## emmjogreen

http://imagefiles.findimage.net/ima...nimals/7mxat7907uj_1_pomeranian_popsicle.jpeg


----------



## emmjogreen

WHERE IS EVERYONE,,,,


----------



## bczoom

emmjogreen said:


> WHERE IS EVERYONE,,,,


Your first 2 posts are links instead of pictures.  I'm sure there's a lot of reluctance by all here to even click on them.  How about you post the picture instead of a link?  You can edit your posts for 1 hour from post time.  Then, go to the introductions section and introduce yourself.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## emmjogreen

hello.where is everyone......


----------



## muleman RIP

emmjogreen said:


> hello.where is everyone......


I is here. Where is you? I like my SPAM crispy.


----------



## emmjogreen

hello hi is here.........


----------



## Kane

muleman said:


> I is here. Where is you? I like my SPAM crispy.


Understandably, our service men and women take exception to the arrogance of the man for pissing on the flag they defend ...  with their lives if need be.


----------



## emmjogreen

i is here to and i lilk crispy to but not spam.yuk..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## emmjogreen

hi  piratee,,,


----------



## pirate_girl

yo..


----------



## emmjogreen

Me wot


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## emmjogreen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7798h1siNO8"]Funny Animal Voiceovers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

emmjogreen said:


> Me wot


wot??
where u frum?


----------



## emmjogreen

where am i from....essex .u


----------



## muleman RIP

"essex .u"
Is this a new universe? I can't find it on the globe!


----------



## emmjogreen

me yes from ther................


----------



## luvs

meat in a can!


----------



## emmjogreen

yuk...lol...........


----------



## pirate_girl

things musta got boring on the Yahoo UK & Ireland message board..


----------



## emmjogreen

all yahoo boards are close ,did you ever post ther


----------



## pirate_girl

emmjogreen said:


> all yahoo boards are close ,did you ever post ther


no i have never post ther,
regards,
piratee


----------



## emmjogreen

iv only been on here today,,where is everyone,


----------



## muleman RIP

Do you like this?


----------



## emmjogreen

wot is it...........


----------



## pirate_girl

get thee to a chemist..


----------



## emmjogreen

wot is ittttt


----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> Do you like this?



Not really.  Tried it, but didn't care for it; I prefer strawberry for my English muffins.


----------



## emmjogreen

hi saior.......,


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman

*Robot jerker*

This looks like fun. 






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...or-donors-play-videos-help.html#ixzz277ZzouZI

.


----------



## bilbo




----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> This looks like fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...or-donors-play-videos-help.html#ixzz277ZzouZI
> 
> .



you must be tall.. and that's all I'm going to say about it..


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## emmjogreen

hello everyone...........................................


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## emmjogreen

so how iseveryone tonight


----------



## muleman RIP

Just as a moderator has suggested to you yesterday, you need to make an introduction thread and tell folks a little about yourself. While we all make comments from time to time this is a picture thread not a chit chat thread. K?


----------



## emmjogreen

im sorry for chatting on here .............


----------



## emmjogreen

http://www.youtube.com/user/versabc?v=9FOZEbEpyA8


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## emmjogreen

im looking for funny pic...................


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## emmjogreen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USXJrvIugEo"]Funny Cats Compilation- Hilarious - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## emmjogreen

me is of to bed so its night from me.

                        night eveyone,


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

Melensdad said:


>


i'd hide my kiddos away if she showed nearby. oh, my.  she may as well have put, 
-'only use drugs when the kids're in the tub. & stay on the porch when using most drugs.'

-'to teach to be geniros, i give them mixed drinks while i drink my vodka.'


----------



## muleman RIP

Huh? what did you say??


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Catavenger

VOTE IT MATTERS!


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

Parent's have to proud of this!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman

*nice*






.


----------



## Kane

*Re: nice*



Ironman said:


> .


One last bi-sexual quicky before shes say "I do".


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 64094


 
Monkey has classy tastes!!

Best engineered cars in the world
(made with the cheapest parts)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## squerly

Ironman said:


> .



OMG, I'm in tears...


----------



## Cowboy

Looks like Hillary does have something in common with slick Willie.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 64148


 
Just a 19th cenutry stretch limosine?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Lollie, regarding the new avatar:  only _half_ evil?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Lollie, regarding the new avatar:  only _half_ evil?




Of course!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## AndyM

.....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


>


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

Haha, looks kinda like snot on there!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Ironman said:


> Haha, looks kinda like snot on there!




Strange ... it reminds me of Cameron Diaz' "hair gel"!


----------



## muleman RIP

I was thinking she must have turned her head at a bad time.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## squerly

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

yup...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

Halloween peppers!


----------



## FrancSevin

Put them up on E-bay!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

Honey, did you close the gate?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Welcome to Kansas!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Av8r3400

Now that's the coolest doggy bed I've ever seen!!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AndyM

.....


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

OMG! too funny to see a fat Gretchen dog chasing the batman.


----------



## pirate_girl

She'd run from a kid in a batman suit! LOL


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

*WARNING!!

*At this time of year it is important to remember:
Don't Let You Pumpkins Go Out Drinking!


----------



## luvs

my Brother decides to flaunt his new look fer halloween. he-he:


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## AndyM

.....


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Big Dog

Pick the winner ............


----------



## pirate_girl

numbers...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

So Wrong .....






























You've been warned.   






...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

one of Muleman's cats, dam thing sneeks up on ya


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

Gotta love the meat manger complete with bacon roof.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

I'm surprised it didn't work too.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bilbo

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 64732


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc

Melensdad said:


> Gotta love the meat manger complete with bacon roof.


Mmmmm how did it taste Bob?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bilbo




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## 9000LeeroyNyanJenkinsCat

muleman said:


> View attachment 65252



Lol! Good doggie!


----------



## bczoom

Muleman gets new tires for his Prius.  Need to be able to get up the driveway, 'ya know.


----------



## muleman RIP

Zoomer took up smoking again!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

Baby stuff tonight!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Leni

???????????????????? Ironman since I don't read that language what the heck is it all about?


----------



## Ironman

Leni said:


> ???????????????????? Ironman since I don't read that language what the heck is it all about?


I believe it's a breathing aid for sleeping.


----------



## muleman RIP

What happens when you let them on the bed.


----------



## Ironman

*skid marks*

?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Leni

This should be posted on Caterday.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## rlk

Ingenuity.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bilbo

Took me a couple of seconds to figure it.....


----------



## Doc

So, I'm just sitting here .....


----------



## AndyM

I can't take credit for doing this or for taking the photo, but this is a few miles up the road from me...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## squerly

...


----------



## squerly

....


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Amazing


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Doc said:


> Amazing



Not only was I able to read it but speed-read it too!


----------



## FrancSevin

So, doth thsi maen floks will stpo compialning abuot my spelelin'?


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>



That is a _wonderful_ bit of PhotoShop work!  (Accurate, too.)



FrancSevin said:


> So, doth thsi maen floks will stpo compialning abuot my spelelin'?



Tno lyearl.


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> So, doth thsi maen floks will stpo compialning abuot my spelelin'?



No Franc, ...you know people like to complain.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Amazing



I have more trouble with Luvs.    (I luvya sweetheart)


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>



She's not the only reason I watch ... but I can't deny she's *A* reason!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> ...


 
where'd u get my family pic.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

luvs said:


> where'd u get my family pic.


Really?  Your famous ...part of the honey boo boo clan.     I had no idea.


----------



## Doc

..,


----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> Really? Your famous ...part of the honey boo boo clan.  I had no idea.


 
nah, i'm sugar tu-tu.
i swear


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...



The real "boo-boo" was giving this crap air time!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

i completely understand this cartoon!


----------



## muleman RIP

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> i completely understand this cartoon!


This applies to a lot of folks around here.


----------



## RoadKing

HHHMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Leni

muleman said:


> View attachment 66310


 

*Oh No You Don't!* Grab that tube of KY or else. 




Sorry. The devil made me do it. 

RIP Flip


----------



## Leni

Interesting.  No one's touched my post with a 20 foot pole.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> Interesting.  No one's touched my post with a 20 foot pole.



Sorry, don't have one.  Would a 6' 7" Swede do instead?






FYI:  Nationalities such as "Pole" are supposed to be capitalized.


----------



## Leni

If that Swede was a male I'd have interested many years ago. At 6' I was always looking for a tall guy. In those days a gal had to wear 3" spikes. Sigh. 

P S. 
My avatar shows me at 34 years old.


----------



## Doc

I laughed and left it for someone else to comment.  

6'1"  Dang


----------



## Leni

I was 6' tall and 125 lbs when I married my husband.  Talk about skinny.  Ate everything that didn't run fast enough and I still could not gain weight.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

LILF  OMG Hilarious.   


------

Beyonce's publicist wants all copies of unflattering Super-Bowl photos removed from the internet. Can you please help by not sharing this photo and removing any other like it that you find - Thanks.


----------



## Leni

OH MY GOD IN HEAVEN!  That black lace is beautiful but what it is on is not.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wow! I don't know whether to be impressed with her muscle tone or scared of the message it sends me!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Leni

Damn!  That is it in a nutshell.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Leni

YES!


----------



## Doc

Women in combat ....do you think it will go something like this ....


----------



## Doc

Looks like fun.


----------



## Leni

That incline looks a little steep.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Just for Valentines day


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Sex Party in Aisle 15


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Leni

OMG!  That can't be real!


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## Leni

That's a good one.


----------



## Popeye

Boxes


----------



## Big Dog

Popeye said:


> Boxes



Are those Glock or Sig boxes???????


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Popeye

Big Dog said:


> Are those Glock or Sig boxes???????


 
Assorted and sundry.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Big Dog

I'm not so sure it's funny .................


----------



## muleman RIP

It is when you notice the Ohio state license plate frame.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## EastTexFrank

muleman said:


> It is when you notice the Ohio state license plate frame.



and the plate itself which I'm sure says, "WORKN 4U".


----------



## Danang Sailor

EastTexFrank said:


> and the plate itself which I'm sure says, "WORKN 4U".




Not to mention the Army decals on the bumper and back window!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## RoadKing

I don't care who you are this is funny.


----------



## Leni

Yes it is.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Big Dog

Where's Bob?


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

U wanna iguana ?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## jpr62902




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Love the hunter with the DUI one Muley.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## BRGTold




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## EastTexFrank

muleman said:


> View attachment 67287




I don't think that he has to worry too much about getting ahead.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> View attachment 67277


 
One can easily tell which bear country you are in
by the scat.
In Black bear country it contains berries and seeds 
In grizzly country, along with berries and seeds, it contains little bells.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


>


Good one BC.  Too funny!!!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

bczoom said:


>



I never really thought about it but that's some very good advice.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

--


----------



## EastTexFrank

That could almost be labeled "child abuse".


----------



## luvs

the kiddo needs new hair, sunscreen, a tee, & Parents.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Leni

Luvs, I think you hit the nail on the head.  I totally agree.


----------



## EastTexFrank

bczoom said:


>



Me too but a couple of pints or a half bottle of wine usually takes care of that.


----------



## Danang Sailor

It helps if you read her shirt out loud.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## JEV

And you thought you were having a bad day???


----------



## Doc

I love this thread.  Always something to make you smile.  
Thanks Muley and Joe.


----------



## muleman RIP

JEV said:


> And you thought you were having a bad day???


Ouch! Hard to back up on a smooth pole.


----------



## Ironman

Genius!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that looks like something you would see on the cover of the enquirer


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Catavenger

Getting ready to meet the new dog . . .


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## luvs




----------



## Catavenger




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Tweeker

I need one of those
Do ya think it works on relatives? 
Tweeker


----------



## Leni

I'm supposed to be a nice girl and very proper (raised by a midwest mother and German father) but having seen the picture above this post I think that I'd rather see an important part of the anatomy a little larger.  Things seem to be out of proportion here.


----------



## Tweeker

I hate to say this but that's what happens to us as we get older 
Tweeker


----------



## Leni

Yep.  We turn into dirty old men and women.


----------



## Tweeker

Well , yes that too


----------



## EastTexFrank

looks like a picture I saw as a kid (that's not yesterday) of a guy walking down the road with his nuts in a wheelbarrow.  I think it was caused by "elephantiasis".  'scuse me if the spelling is wrong.  It's not a word I use every day.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Dmorency said:


>


Any idea where one might buy signs like these?   I have an isolated river lot where they would fit perfectly.


----------



## Leni

But who would see them if it's isolated?


----------



## Dmorency

Doc said:


> Any idea where one might buy signs like these?   I have an isolated river lot where they would fit perfectly.


I have no idea for these signs, but any sign making shop should be able to make something close.


----------



## Doc

Dmorency said:


> I have no idea for these signs, but any sign making shop should be able to make something close.


Amazon does have some but not exactly like the ones you posted.  but the price is right at 6.77.  

http://www.amazon.com/TRESPASSING-~Novelty-Sign~-Violators-Will/dp/B001QJFGTO


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> But who would see them if it's isolated?


We have had a boat stolen, a lawn mower stolen and someone stop by just to shit in the middle of the lot.  Didn't even try to cover it up.


----------



## Dmorency

Doc said:


> We have had a boat stolen, a lawn mower stolen and someone stop by just to shit in the middle of the lot.  Didn't even try to cover it up.



Holy crap. (no pun intended ) I would install a motion activated hunting  camera. Might be someone you know with a grudge.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc, here are a few more choices:


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/READ-YOURE-RANGE-10x14-Aluminum/dp/B004WM6ADS"]Amazon.com: IF YOU CAN READ THIS SIGN YOU'RE IN RANGE! 10x14 Aluminum Sign: Everything Else[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Warning-read-range-Bumper-Sticker/dp/B006VXMQCK"]Amazon.com: Warning if you can read this you are in range (Bumper Sticker): Everything Else[/ame]

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SNIPER-WARN...e-in-range-Metal-sign-Gun-rifle-/290741993514

http://www.compliancesigns.com/TRE-13551.shtml

http://www.compliancesigns.com/gun-warning-signs.shtml

http://www.wildpacificcharters.com/krazy/product_info.php?products_id=311

http://www.readytodefend.com/index....9&zenAdminID=519c147f7b0961ac3a1bca09be40c63e

http://www.shop.crazydazefarm.com/If-you-can-read-this-you-are-in-range-000070.htm

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008V0FOB6

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_k...n+Ammo,+Do+Not+Expect+A+Warning+Shot!+T-Shirt

http://alsanigardeningsupplies.blogspot.com/2012/07/warning-due-to-price-increase-on-ammo.html

http://guncontrolx.info/blog/ammo-w...o-not-expect-a-warning-shot-8-x12-metal-sign/


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

--


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

--


----------



## Leni

muleman said:


> View attachment 68262


 
And at night so that you don't see it as you stumble to the bathroom.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

angry kitty is ticked & depressed-
that would be my screen door, & my subtle hint to use sanitizer before knocking, btw.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

Crazy don't quite cover this bee freak's antics.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## luvs

yep!


----------



## FrancSevin

http://www.crossfireforum.org/forum...416.html?gnr_tab=1&ref=gnr-next&mode=gnr_rand


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Danang Sailor

...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

good ones Muley.  I do think she is carrying it the right way.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## EastTexFrank

bczoom said:


>



Zoomer, that's a classic.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

*The  tribal wisdom of the Plains Indians, passed on from generation to generation,  says that**
"When  you discover that you are riding a dead horse, the best strategy is to  dismount."
*





*However,  in government more advanced strategies are often employed, such as:**

1.  Buying a stronger whip.

2. Changing riders.

3. Appointing a  committee to study the horse.

4. Arranging to visit other countries to  see how other cultures ride dead horses.

5. Lowering the standards so  that dead horses can be included.

6. Reclassifying the dead horse as  living-impaired.

7. Hiring outside contractors to ride the dead  horse.

8. Harnessing several dead horses together to increase  speed.

9. Providing additional funding and/or training to increase the  dead horse's performance.

10. Doing a productivity study to see if  lighter riders would improve the dead horse's performance.

11.  Declaring that as the dead horse does not have to be fed, it is less costly,  carries lower overhead
and therefore contributes substantially more to  the bottom line of the economy than do some other horses.

12. Rewriting  the expected performance requirements for all horses.

And, of  course...

13. Promoting the dead horse to a supervisory  position*


----------



## Danang Sailor

A blonde cop fills her tank and then ...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

_I've                                                           received many                                                           remarkable                                                           nature                                                           photographs                                                           over the years                                                           but this photo                                                           of a nesting                                                           Falcon is                                                           perhaps the                                                           most                                                           remarkable                                                           nature shot                                                           that I've ever                                                           seen. I hope                                                           you enjoy it                                                           as much as I                                                           did. 

                                                          Nature is                                                           truly                                                           breath-taking!









_


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## FrancSevin

Dmorency said:


>


 
Man that's COLD!

Sorry, couldn't help myself. I mean, like, it was just lying there.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

[/URL]














My favorite:


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JEV

Montana Bear Tragedy : This is a very sad story about a bear... Everybody should heed the warnings not to feed wildlife because they become dependent and don't forage for themselves any longer. It is such a tragedy to see what has been done to our country's wildlife. The photo below captures a disturbing trend that is beginning to affect  U.S. wildlife.

 Animals that formerly were self-sufficient are now showing signs of belonging to the Democrat Party.  They have apparently learned to just sit and wait for the government to step in and provide for their care and sustenance.  This photo is of a black bear in Montana , turned Democrat.  He's nicknamed Bearack Obearma.  It is believed that he has become a campground organizer...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

This depiction is an innacurate map.  It is missing the _*"alternate litter box*_" section.


----------



## muleman RIP

FrancSevin said:


> This depiction is an innacurate map.  It is missing the _*"alternate litter box*_" section.


No! Hell no. Not in my bedroom. They would be outside cat if that happened.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## squerly

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

classic Carlin


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

Ah, the innocence of days gone past:


----------



## LedZap




----------



## LedZap

Ham Solo ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## LedZap




----------



## LedZap

This ...






And there's always this ...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## LedZap




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Dargo sees himself in a mirror:


----------



## Danang Sailor

Is this what they mean by "being drunk out of your gourd?"

[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## LedZap




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Melensdad

Am I the only geek here who laughed out loud at this?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

This comes from somewhere in Chicago ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Sounds like the start of a beautiful friendship!


----------



## LedZap




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## LedZap

lol ... that"s what you get for using a penguin in your wedding.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## LedZap

Wow, she must be really good ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## LedZap




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Hang in there.


----------



## Melensdad

*How to turn #1 into #2:*


----------



## Melensdad

How to ruin the Christmas spirit!


----------



## Melensdad

I will just leave this here. . .


----------



## bczoom




----------



## LedZap

Fun with Elevators ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

,,,


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

[/URL]


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

National Geographic photo: Cougar sleeping in a tree.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> National Geographic photo: Cougar sleeping in a tree.



Not what I was expecting.  

Man, that rough bark has to hurt.  What some people will do for "art".


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Pretty good description of my life:


----------



## Doc

I have to wonder if Betty White really said this but no matter, it made me laugh.


----------



## Leni

Even better, a baby can pass through it. Talk about accommodating.


----------



## Kane

TO ALL MY FRIENDS WHO PARK AT WALMART


     Not all the entertainment is in the aisles of Wal-Mart - There is some really strange stuff in the parking lot.














​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​


----------



## bczoom

Kane said:


> TO ALL MY FRIENDS WHO PARK AT WALMART
> 
> 
> Not all the entertainment is in the aisles of Wal-Mart - There is some really strange stuff in the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Is that a polar bear in a snowstorm?  All I see is white.


----------



## Leni

I don't see any pictures.


----------



## Melensdad

Leni said:


> I don't see any pictures.



Me either


----------



## EastTexFrank

Me too.  It seems that I am no longer logged in to AOL.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> I have to wonder if Betty White really said this but no matter, it made me laugh.



i luv that quote, doc--


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## LedZap

LOL ...


----------



## bilbo

LedZap said:


> LOL ...


----------



## LedZap




----------



## Doc

Are You ready ...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

How do pot heads exit a legalized pot emporium in Denver?: 







A fine example of "cross merchandising" to consumers:


----------



## Doc

That gal running into the glass over and over cracks me up.   LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thought this was fitting for this place.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

shit happens.


----------



## FrancSevin

No surprise there. Every time the race track opens for a public use event, it seems always to be the Vette guys who bend metal.

 Seems they all think they are driving _"Sports Cars_".


----------



## Doc

This could be fun


----------



## Dmorency

Doc said:


> This could be fun



That reminds me...If you have a blocked number. Phone one of your buddies, disguise   your voice and tell him that you are a telephone repairman and that you will be working on his lines and they are under high voltage and if he answers his phone in the next 5 minutes he will electrocute you. Then hangup and call him back and let it ring till he answers, when he does,scream.


----------



## Danang Sailor

I Love It!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

I'm glad I don't have to hunt for my food.....


----------



## Melensdad

I realize how inappropriate this is, but . . .


----------



## Melensdad

And just as inappropriate as the last one I posted. . .


----------



## Doc

How to turn a number one into a number TWO


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Dmorency

Big sale going on at my house.Come on over.


----------



## JEV

Not sure why's she's so pissed off. It was _HER_ idea.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## muleman RIP

Slowly getting this picture thing figured out with Win7!


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

I really needed a chuckle today, and a friend sent me one!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Victim of horrific Trampoline accident


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## luvs

someone has a mind, evidently, eh~


----------



## Doc

Man, I love nature pics.


----------



## Doc

Truth or Dare ...sometimes you should pick truth.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

If you are ....


----------



## bczoom

Great CL ad.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## rlk

If women ruled the world.


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Melensdad

5


----------



## Melensdad

Been posted before, but too good not to repost ...


























--------
_Note: if you cannot read the text in MelensDad's post just hit your control key and + key at the same time to enlarge, keep hitting the plus key to make it bigger. When done hit control and - key to return to normal size. 
doc_


----------



## Doc

-----------


----------



## Leni

Good one Doc.  My DH got a kick out of it.  He's from Ohio by the way.  It was 86 here today.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Head Phones?


----------



## Doc

This one cracked me up.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

I don't always ...


----------



## Doc

A classic from Cheers.  I still remember seeing this scene on the show, probably on a rerun but I did see it.


----------



## Leni




----------



## Melensdad

I went to the doctor today...  Good news!!!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

I'd prefer to let people use thier hands...


----------



## Doc

nude sunbathing  .... it's not for everyone ....


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> nude sunbathing  .... it's not for everyone ....




I love it.  I have a S-I-L who claims that when she goes braless they leave bruise marks all the way down to her knees.  I'll have to send her this one.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> I'd prefer to let people use thier hands...



If I could invent a spell and grammar check system for label makers, I'd be a millionaire in a month ... or less!


----------



## Doc

This is more true than funny ....but I'm posting it here anyway


----------



## Melensdad

Muleman got a new car, went for a drive with the family


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Doctors are saying .....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad

Chicken Flavored Vegetarian Ham?  I really don't understand what the heck that is supposed to be.

The other two are pretty obvious.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Bob, Vegetarian Ham is textured veggie protein, much like Boca Crumble, but flavored to resemble ham; so far, so good.  When they decided to also market chicken and bacon flavors they stayed with the recognized brand name and added qualifiers to the label.   Apparently this makes perfect sense in the Far East.


----------



## Melensdad

*Hey Muleman, 

WalMart just called and left a message.
Your family photos are ready to be picked up!

*


----------



## luvs

(damned-near inhaled my pabst.). 

think that 1 couple indulged in a few too many lines b-4 they got their pix taken, hm.


----------



## Doc

The Latest: Shopping Cart Grill


----------



## road squawker

gee, I dunno


----------



## Doc

Chillin


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

That Moment ....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Don't know why but this one cracked me up.


----------



## Leni

She just found out  how tart a lemon can be.  

I have a dwarf Rangpor lime tree.  They are actually a cross between lemon and Mandarin orange.  They look like the orange.  Gave a few to my gardener.  He had the audacity to give one to his mother telling her that it was an orange.  I wonder how come he is still alive.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> She just found out  how tart a lemon can be.
> 
> I have a dwarf Rangpor lime tree.  They are actually a cross between lemon and Mandarin orange.  They look like the orange.  Gave a few to my gardener.  He had the audacity to give one to his mother telling her that it was an orange.  I wonder how come he is still alive.



That sounds wonderful!  I'm going to have to scout around and see if anyone hereabout is selling them.


----------



## Leni

They are tart like the lemon but the juice is orange. I've juiced several of them and put it into ice cube trays. Once they were frozen I put the cubes into a freezer Ziploc. Later this summer I'll make limeade with them.  I think that they would be great in a summer drink with rum or vodka.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> They are tart like the lemon but the juice is orange. I've juiced several of them and put it into ice cube trays. Once they were frozen I put the cubes into a freezer Ziploc. Later this summer I'll make limeade with them.  I think that they would be great in a summer drink with rum or vodka.



Better and better!  I use limes instead of lemons with my iced tea; a no doubt reprehensible habit picked up down San Antonio
way.  I'm going to have to find a local supplier!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Leni




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Educational cartoons ....
Age old question, Which came first?
Seeing things from a woman's perspective
Dress for the job you want, not the one you have.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Danang Sailor

Zoomer, is that an invisible picture, or is my browser on strike?


----------



## Leni

It's invisible.


----------



## bczoom

Can you see it now?


----------



## Doc

Nope, I can't see it.
So I viewed the link in your post and copied it to my browser and here is what I see ...still no pic.  Can you copy the pic and post it here?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

This is both funny and a sad commentary on our society.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Proof of Global Warming.  LOL

Ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Doc

Venice Beach maybe????


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Doc said:


> Venice Beach maybe????


Nope. That's Goodale Ave and Park St in Columbus. It probably was Gay Pride week or Comfest weekend.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Venice Beach maybe????



pfffftt.... wearing flip flops while riding a bike is just silly  

No wonder (she/he?) is walking the bike.


----------



## Leni

It could easily be either West Hollyweird or Venice Beach.  Don't expect to see anything like that in Columbus.


----------



## Doc

don't know where this was taken either, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Leni

Well I just coudn't resist.  I went to the website.  The inn is located on one of the arms of the lake or the Ozarks.  And you know what?  The cartoon guys nose sort of looks like......


----------



## Melensdad

Sadly too true.


----------



## Melensdad

Okay, which FF'er's kid wrote this note to the tooth fairy??


----------



## Leni

Hey!  What with the price of bacon these days, I think that this is one smart kid.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Yikes!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

Remove child before washing?

I've been doing it wrong for years.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

It hurts just looking at that picture!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Andrei

That is a dangerous job.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad

I think someone wants grandkids???


----------



## Danang Sailor

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Leni

I love that Doc.


----------



## Doc

Me to Leni.  It's to true with me.


----------



## Doc

Mine too.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Mine too.



_Not necessarily!_  In truth, there is no documented instance in which a coyote caught and ate a roadrunner.  Among other
things, roadrunners don't stay on roads, they are masters of using natural cover, and ... they can *fly*!  For reasons only
they know they prefer not to fly but if a 'yote were about to bite their tail feathers, they'd be airborne and gone faster
than you can say *"Meep-Meep!" 

*So, while the relative speeds in that drawing are correct, Wyle E. Coyote still wouldn't have caught Roadrunner.  Feel
better now?


----------



## luvs

----that would be me, 'cept she's not me. we agree on life's issues, though.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

OMG


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

too funny


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> View attachment 73740



Real word, correct definition, but the pronunciation guide may be wrong.  My dictionary has it as "LAYL-oh-KEY-zee-uh",
which is also how it was used when I was in school - back in the Stone Age.


----------



## Doc

I Can't Believe ...


----------



## Doc

.,.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Leni

Not to mention to stretching an unbeliveable amount to allow a child to come out.  THAT HURTS!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Leni

And the Marine is standing there in the rain.  Shame on Obama.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## luvs

Melensdad said:


>




 God Bless that woman.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Adillo303

Leni, you are incredible.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Are your knees swollen .....


----------



## Doc

Camping:


----------



## Doc

Did ya ever wonder ....


----------



## squerly

Come on Doc, was that necessary???


----------



## bczoom

Doc is old now.  When he takes his boat out, he has to go to these old people beaches so this is all the eye candy he gets.

I'd rather pull into a beach with Waybomb...  His boat Plain Vanilla draws the pretty ladies in.


----------



## Doc

squerly said:


> Come on Doc, was that necessary???


YES, it was.      I couldn't resist.  I felt like Muley there for a bit.


----------



## Leni

Oh God.  One of him is enough around here.


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> YES, it was.      I couldn't resist.  I felt like Muley there for a bit.


Don't get me started....


----------



## ki0ho

Doc said:


> don't know where this was taken either, but it made me laugh.




Doc..just fliped through some old posts...and saw the Big Dicks sign...just to let ya know....that sign stands on hiway 135...between Laurie...and Stover MO.    about 15 miles from where I live.....


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> Don't get me started....


I was gonna dare you muley but I thought better of it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> I was gonna dare you muley but I thought better of it.



Doc, thank you for your restraint otherwise Muley would have posted another of his Nancy Pelosi pictures.  Those just completely ruin my day.


----------



## Doc

We should've thought about this ...


----------



## Doc

Yeah, I know the feeling ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman

poor bastard


----------



## Doc

,.,


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Hilarious find Mtntopper!!!!


----------



## Doc

True, but funny.


----------



## Doc

I have to doubt that Freud really said this ....but ya never know.


----------



## ki0ho

Good one Doc!!!


----------



## bczoom

What do you think?  City slicker or flat tire?


----------



## Leni

Flat tire.  Carrying rather than rolling is hard work.  Even I would roll unless the tire was flat and not fixable.


----------



## bczoom

Leni said:


> Flat tire.  Carrying rather than rolling is hard work.  Even I would roll unless the tire was flat and not fixable.



Ahhh, but grasshopper, wheelbarrows of this size come with solid tires so they can't go flat.  

Sensai thinks that between those shoes, the vehicle and the brand new clothes he has on, he is new to the non-concrete jungle.


----------



## muleman RIP

He is just working on his upper arm strength!


----------



## Leni

bczoom said:


> Ahhh, but grasshopper, wheelbarrows of this size come with solid tires so they can't go flat.
> 
> Sensai thinks that between those shoes, the vehicle and the brand new clothes he has on, he is new to the non-concrete jungle.




They're not at my garden center.  The tires go flat.


----------



## Danang Sailor

bczoom said:


> Ahhh, but grasshopper, wheelbarrows of this size come with solid tires so they can't go flat.
> 
> Sensai thinks that between those shoes, the vehicle and the brand new clothes he has on, he is new to the non-concrete jungle.



Based on the same evidence I reluctantly come to the same conclusion.  But even then ... how plain dumb does a body
have to be to carry something with handles at one end and a tire at the other!   Maybe Leni is right and the tire
is an inflatable.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Danang Sailor

LEO's Beware!  The Bad Guys have set traps out there just for you!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc




----------



## mtntopper

Shortest marriage ever!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Leni

YES!


----------



## Doc

ouch!!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Sure Honey ....


----------



## Dmorency

Now there are some tasty looking donuts! Makes my mouth water.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Fired on first day


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## snowstorm

Happy halloween


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

*Curb alert:  free dog bed, east side*

Free dog bed. 

Used very little.

Large size, bring along a couple friends, it's heavy built.


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Curb alert:  free dog bed, east side*



TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Free dog bed.
> 
> Used very little.
> 
> Large size, bring along a couple friends, it's heavy built.



Ah Man, some things should not be seen!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Old Kids Halloween


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> ...



doc, took me a few to see that dog. i swear, i posted that pic/similar fer Dog. sans that kim blocking a proper view. anyhow, i was blinded by an apparent kardashian appendage.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## luvs

----


----------



## JEV

In case you missed the 2014 election results...


----------



## Doc

Kenova WV Christmas Decorations.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


>



That's the same forecast I saw on TV this morning 

Welcome home Lollie!

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL thanks Jim.


----------



## pirate_girl

I love the Kermit -"None Of My Business"- memes


----------



## luvs

--quack-quack 

http://quicklol.com/


----------



## Doc

I'm so old .....


----------



## ki0ho

well .....youngster......I can still remember using phones that didnt yet have finger dials...just a crank ...conected to a mag...to signal the operator!!!
when we had a 10 site party line.......didnt matter whose ring ya heard....you picked up and listened any way!!!!!!!!..didnt need the NSA to know what was going on around the hood!!!!!!!!

didnt even have a pound sign


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Sometimes ...


----------



## JEV

ki0ho said:


> well .....youngster.....*.I can still remember using phones that didnt yet have finger dials...just a crank ...conected to a mag...to signal the operator!!!*
> when we had a 10 site party line.......didnt matter whose ring ya heard....you picked up and listened any way!!!!!!!!..didnt need the NSA to know what was going on around the hood!!!!!!!!
> 
> didnt even have a pound sign




"_Howdy Sarah, Andy Taylor here. Please put me through to Miss Ellie at the drug store._"


----------



## Ironman




----------



## MrLiberty

JEV said:


> "_Howdy Sarah, Andy Taylor here. Please put me through to Miss Ellie at the drug store._"




Miss Ellie was always hot.  Andy should never have married old lady Crump


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JEV

MrLiberty said:


> Miss Ellie was always hot.  Andy should never have married old lady Crump


Yeah, I always thought she'd be more fun in bed than Crump the school marm. Miss Ellie was cute as a button, and would make MY flag stand at attention.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## ki0ho

Did  Biden post the   three words?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

It's so cold outside ...


----------



## Leni

Good one Doc!


----------



## Doc

I Told You It Was ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Rearrange the Letters


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

The plight of all bespectacled peeps in winter climates.


----------



## Doc

My Butt fell asleep ...


----------



## Doc

Look Out


----------



## Ironman




----------



## ki0ho

Ironman said:


>


                    BLOW!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty

Another good one from Facebook....


----------



## Leni

I worked for the State of California.  That bit about forged documents is all to true.


----------



## MrLiberty

The Indystar ran this cartoon, but it made too much sense so the  liberals screamed racism.  The Indystar then tucked tail and ran away  from this offering a PC mea culpa for being so insensitive.


----------



## Danang Sailor

A.F. Branco cartoon from legalinsurrection.com:


----------



## Doc

The Four Stages Of Life


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Got in touch with my inner self today


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

House arrest .....


----------



## Doc

Deer Festival


----------



## Doc

It's strange ...


----------



## Leni

My son posted that on Face Book.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## ki0ho

MrLiberty said:


> I always wondered where those little drops came from!!!!!!  Guess Ive been around Democraps so long....I have learned to like them!!!!!!!!   they must eat a lot of COCO beans....could that be why the Dumorats are so dark minded?????????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Galvatron




----------



## ki0ho

Dog piss.........bet O-slimy orders that by the case!!!!!!!!  

Galvy ya come up with some good ones.....

The brit is up to something!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

what about some of this...


----------



## ki0ho

Galvatron said:


> what about some of this...




Hell im always up for some Megapussy!!!!!!!!!

But  dont think O-slimy would know what to do with it.........he is realy not equiped to make use of it!!!!!....is  he?


----------



## Galvatron

ki0ho said:


> Hell im always up for some Megapussy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But  dont think O-slimy would know what to do with it.........he is realy not equiped to make use of it!!!!!....is  he?



let him suck on this...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Galvatron said:


> let him suck on this...



And he gets four chances to get it right!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

When you outgrow Elf on the Shelf


----------



## Doc

No wonder I like Skyline ...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## MrLiberty

[/IMG]


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## ki0ho

MrLiberty said:


>


Thanks....now I know Im not the only one who has to buy their own stuff!!!!

I must admit when I first saw this I thought of PG....but....nawwww....she is always good..


----------



## Doc

Must've been a real heavy guy.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Do you keep getting those annoying hang up calls?   See below for reason why ...   


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> View attachment 75720



I've seen that same basic sign hanging on the wall of EOD units.  Always seemed to be
pretty good advice.


----------



## Doc

He must be referring to the hole in the back of the dress.  Right?


----------



## Doc

Hey Autocorrect ...


----------



## ki0ho

Doc said:


> He must be referring to the hole in the back of the dress.  Right?



Where are the NIPS????


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> He must be referring to the hole in the back of the dress.  Right?



How can anyone be so dumb?   She has that dress on backwards!!


----------



## road squawker

Danang Sailor said:


> How can anyone be so dumb?   She has that dress on backwards!!



... and upside down too


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Danang Sailor

ki0ho said:


> Where are the* NIPS*????




Uhhh ... *Japan??*


----------



## ki0ho

Danang Sailor said:


> Uhhh ... *Japan??*



  Ya got me there


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## ki0ho

MrLiberty said:


>



Did not tell .....What ??????


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## bczoom




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Danang Sailor

MrLiberty said:


>



That detainee's prison number is an insult to John Moses Browning ... and I don't even like that gun!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## ki0ho

MrLiberty said:


>



I think you are correct on that point!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Too Funny!!!!!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I saw her standing there............. and I told her she had three beautiful children.

She didn't have to get all pissed off and threaten me with Islamic Jihad.

It was an honest mistake!


----------



## ki0ho

MrLiberty said:


>



  Some days it just don't pay to find a stinky place to roll in!!!!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## ki0ho

Is not the Bible an adult book?? 

Shish..........sush untrusting minds!!!!!! 


and maby the church just rents a parking space there.......leaving a space for wayward sinners at the church....OR....maby Mak was the designated driver that morning....


----------



## waybomb

And this


----------



## Doc

Just one question ..


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Just one question ..



Never, I hope.


----------



## ki0ho

Doc said:


> Just one question ..



Knowing better is the same as good judgement...that comes from experience... 
and a lot of that comes from.....BAD Judgment!!!!!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

apologies ....but I just had to do it


----------



## ki0ho

Hay!!! glad ya did!!!!    the girl on my back....would have one hell of a set!!!!!!
with DEEP cleavage !!!


----------



## Leni

So funny.


----------



## Doc

Business idea ....


----------



## Doc

Reminds me of something BCzoom might do.  LOL


----------



## Ironman

*Hump day*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Originally posted by Chowderman at Net Cooking Talk


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Leni

jim slagle said:


> Originally posted by Chowderman at Net Cooking Talk



I love it!  Where is the nearest one to Tarzana?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leni said:


> I love it!  Where is the nearest one to Tarzana?




Tijuana


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

Was gonna post this on the cooking forum, but didn't think it would go down well over there..


----------



## Doc

Yep good decision PG.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


Gotta admit, he *is* a-peel-ing!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Adillo303

Made me chuckle.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Bahahhahahahaha  good one PG.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## MrLiberty

Yes, it's a guy thing....................


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Do you think AAA covers this kind of blow out?


----------



## Doc

Wouldn't You Agree?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Do you think AAA covers this kind of blow out?


You're apparently presuming this 'blowout' was an accident, and based on the rest of the outfit that may not be true.


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Do you think AAA covers this kind of blow out?




If you saw something like this would you tell her?


----------



## ki0ho

Nope.......


----------



## Doc

MrLiberty said:


> If you saw something like this would you tell her?


Nope, don't think so.   

----
Short Girl Problems    Thank goodness for front loaders.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep.
Happens all the time.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Adillo303

Enjoy


----------



## ki0ho

Adillo303 said:


> Enjoy
> View attachment 76879



Now there is a book for throne room reading......should be relaxing and help movement....


----------



## MrLiberty

ki0ho said:


> Now there is a book for throne room reading......should be relaxing and help movement....




nope, good for the outhouse as the paper becomes more useful.


----------



## Leni

Looks like the federal budget.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> Looks like the federal budget.


Or the abridged version of the tax code.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> Looks like the federal budget.





Danang Sailor said:


> Or the abridged version of the tax code.



You both are wrong.  It's the Unaffordable Care Act.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Umberto

spelling and grammar is important






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 76921



Gotta love it.

 I wonder if they closed all the schools that morning?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

*Go raibh maith agaibh!*


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Leni

MrLiberty said:


>



In the airline industry Air France is known as Air Chance because they serve wine to the pilots.


----------



## tiredretired

This should settle the over / under debate, right?


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> *Go raibh maith agaibh!*



Quite true Lollie....!

Actually much like _Cinco deMayo_.... the celebration of St Paddy's with the parades, drinking and even the corned beef and cabbage is the American corruption of the religious feast of St Patrick.


_"Eryn goeh bray"_


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Quite true Lollie....!
> 
> *Actually much like Cinco deMayo*.... the celebration of St Paddy's with the parades, drinking and even the corned beef and cabbage is the American corruption of the religious feast of St Patrick.
> 
> 
> _"Eryn goeh bray"_


Mebbe so, but I will still sit down to a bowl of _albondigas_ and a cold _Dos Equis_ in celebration of General Zaragoza's brilliant
victory over the French at the Battle of Puebla on 5/5.  I don't pretend to be a Chicano that day, but do appreciate the
actual significance of the date.  And what's a celebration without food?


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

......


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


Times are tough all over when Michigan J. Frog has to sell his hat and cane!  (And he forgot the actual words to the song?
Sad - really sad.)


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Times are tough all over when Michigan J. Frog has to sell his hat and cane!  (And he forgot the actual words to the song?
> Sad - really sad.)




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkfU1JqmkHM"]Michigan J. Frog - "Hello My Baby" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Times are tough all over when Michigan J. Frog has to sell his hat and cane!  (And he forgot the actual words to the song?
> Sad - really sad.)



You'd be correct there, honey. heh! heh!


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

shrimp on the barbie..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## ki0ho

Guilty!!!  and two of the girls had a good laugh on me!!


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> shrimp on the barbie..



DOH!


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


>


 
 That's sooooooo Sexist!


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> That's sooooooo Sexist!


It's only "*sexist*" if a _guy_ says it ... and PG completely and totally failed the _Guy Physical_ some time back!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> It's only "*sexist*" if a _guy_ says it ... and PG completely and totally failed the _Guy Physical_ some time back!



My analysis of known evidence concurs wit your findings. And I am as happy about it as you.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

TR, your avatar is pretty darn funny.





What a big cock you have there, my dear. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHNxEVY9v98"]Laughing Rooster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> TR, your avatar is pretty darn funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a big cock you have there, my dear.
> 
> Laughing Rooster - YouTube




Ah, is she allowed to say that here?.........


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> TR, your avatar is pretty darn funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What a big cock you have there, my dear. *
> 
> Laughing Rooster - YouTube


Yeah, but what did he have to do to get it?  And what are the side effects?  (Notice the trefoil on the background building!)


----------



## tiredretired

Notice,  I have to keep him on a short leash.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Ah, is she allowed to say that here?.........



double entendre


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 77290



R.I.P.


----------



## Leni

You could tell that he had a lot of fun with that part.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Leni

Sounds like my husband.


----------



## ki0ho

Are you not the one who feeds him????


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Leni

ki0ho said:


> Are you not the one who feeds him????



Only to a point.  Darn it he knows how to feed himself!!!!  Army guy.


----------



## ki0ho

Leni said:


> Only to a point.  Darn it he knows how to feed himself!!!!  Army guy.



I under stand....I learned at an early age to cook stake and hash browns....and  no mater if I burnt them a bit............catchup always made them ediable!!!
guess us old farts need to push away from the table but mom is sush a good cook!!!!


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Leni

I've seen that one before.  What a put down!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

....This might make some laugh.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## ki0ho

Im thinking they would make better pres....than what we got.....!!!


----------



## MrLiberty

ki0ho said:


> Im thinking they would make better pres....than what we got.....!!!




I think you're right.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> ...



and democrats.......


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## deand1

Dmorency said:


>



Can you spot the spelling error above?


----------



## Kane

deand1 said:


> Can you spot the spelling error above?



Some say, beware of people that are all too familiar with this particular spelling error.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

I'm so bad ....but I could not resist.


----------



## Leni

Yes, you are bad.    Just keep your eyes open.  They are not going to like this post.


----------



## ki0ho

Leni said:


> Yes, you are bad.    Just keep your eyes open.  They are not going to like this post.



Take a close look at the goat!!!!!Not much is going to happen!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I'm so bad ....but I could not resist.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


Bravo Zulu, Franc!   Thanks.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


>



I feel ya there MrL.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 77451



Don't laugh, that happened to me.  Never use those plastic patio chairs on a slick floor.  Set your fat ass down heavily and the legs splay out and break off.


----------



## Doc

E.T. was arrested in Kentucky this morning for drug distribution and operation of a meth lab..


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


>



And grass and flowers and, pets, and dust, and and, and Achoo!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Danang Sailor

MrLiberty said:


>


*
'Course, there is another method!*


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## road squawker

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## snowstorm




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

I saved this and thought about posting it on another forum I sometimes visit.

I'll leave the message here.. 
/sarc


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q"]Cat Man Do - Simon's Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

I'll drink to that.


----------



## Doc

too funny


----------



## Doc

50 shades


----------



## Umberto

kcvet said:


>








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

dumbass


----------



## kcvet

Umberto said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

lockers at a catholic school


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

I love this one.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Adillo303

Had to do it.


----------



## Doc

Want to feel my new ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Kane




----------



## kcvet




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Too funny!!!!


----------



## Adillo303

I have No words. Seen in a park in NYC.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


>



OMGGGG!!
That is hilarious!!!

ahahahaha!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## squerly

I like Betty's attitude, but I'm kind of twisted that way.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Adillo303

Doc said:


> LOL



Doc - Kids can't get that. They have to make a line drawing to understand it after common core has set in. LOL


----------



## Doc

Adillo303 said:


> Doc - Kids can't get that. They have to make a line drawing to understand it after common core has set in. LOL


Some are home schooled and others I do think are smart enough to figure out that
Betty didn't give a F*ck.   At least I hope they can figure it out, even though they've been indoctrinated with common core BS.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20591895&postcount=2302


----------



## MrLiberty

Bruce Jenner out for a swim..........


----------



## Doc

OMG, that's the guy that walks the beach on Treasure Island FL.   We saw him daily.  Ain't he cute?    the young gals did run up and give him a hug more often than not.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


>


 
 It is also how we choose shoes, pants, shirts, and frankly,,, Women.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Might be totally tasteless but I can't help it, it made me laugh.


----------



## kcvet

Doc said:


> Might be totally tasteless but I can't help it, it made me laugh.



an oldie but a goodie


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

MrLiberty said:


> Bruce Jenner out for a swim..........


 
 GEZZ!!! That spookishly looks much like Our VP.

 Jus' sayin'


----------



## Ironman




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## road squawker

Yee-Haw


----------



## Leni

Ironman said:


>



That also applies to a lot of guys that I have known over the years.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd say I'm a spider, but oft times have been a sloth.


----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Adillo303

Had to post this.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## kcvet




----------



## MrLiberty

kcvet said:


>


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

There have been open solicitations for "crisis actors" to work for DHS, et al. I have seen them, and have 'trained with' role players in the past.
- It's not a 'new' idea to simulate situations and make training exercises more "realistic" by using such people.
- It makes "sense" right?

Leave it to government to FUBAR things. The folks who have taken Murphy's Law to heart and made it a guidepost appear to have done it again.
- Using the same 'crying woman' in three separate staged events? Yeah, that's typical government. The gal photographed here really gets around, wouldn't you say?

That noted hoaxter, Orson Wells, would NOT be impressed by these clowns for ruining what otherwise would have been a pretty good hoax.


----------



## Kane

pirate_girl said:


> There have been open solicitations for "crisis actors" to work for DHS, et al. I have seen them, and have 'trained with' role players in the past.
> - It's not a 'new' idea to simulate situations and make training exercises more "realistic" by using such people.
> - It makes "sense" right?
> 
> Leave it to government to FUBAR things. The folks who have taken Murphy's Law to heart and made it a guidepost appear to have done it again.
> - Using the same 'crying woman' in three separate staged events? Yeah, that's typical government. The gal photographed here really gets around, wouldn't you say?
> 
> That noted hoaxter, Orson Wells, would NOT be impressed by these clowns for ruining what otherwise would have been a pretty good hoax.


Just as some would believe in the coming Rapture, others would pose a credible case that Sandy Hook was a hoax perpetuated by our friendly government as a prelude to gun confiscation. Unfortunately for our friendly government, the Republicans in Congress weren't buying.

The status quo ensues.


----------



## kcvet

their professional protesters. and of course get paid. but they got stiffed and really raised hell

Instead of being thankful for getting off the unemployment line for a few weeks and having a little fun protesting, the paid rioters who tore up Ferguson, MO, are protesting again.

According to the Washington Times, the “Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment (MORE) has been paying protesters $5,000 a month to demonstrate in Ferguson. Last week, hired protesters who haven’t been paid held a sit-in at MORE’s offices and posted a demand letter online. Hired protesters with the Black Lives Matter movement have started a #CutTheCheck hashtag and held a sit-in at the offices for the successor group to the Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now (ACORN) in Missouri after the group allegedly stopped paying them.”
   First of all, can you even imagine getting paid $5,000.00 A MONTH for running around holding a sign and burning down an occasional building? That’s around $1,250.00 per week. Try making that at McDonalds or Starbucks. And not only that, but if you are unlucky enough to get arrested Ms. Beyoncé will bail you out.

“MORE is the re-branded Missouri branch of ACORN, which filed for bankruptcy in late 2010, FrontPage reported. MORE and other groups supporting the Black Lives Matter movement have received millions of dollars from billionaire financier George Soros. The group Millennial Activists United posted a letter on their blog demanding MORE “cut the checks” to demonstrators.

link

so. anyone need a protest??


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> There have been open solicitations for "crisis actors" to work for DHS, et al. I have seen them, and have 'trained with' role players in the past.
> - It's not a 'new' idea to simulate situations and make training exercises more "realistic" by using such people.
> - It makes "sense" right?
> 
> Leave it to government to FUBAR things. The folks who have taken Murphy's Law to heart and made it a guidepost appear to have done it again.
> - Using the same 'crying woman' in three separate staged events? Yeah, that's typical government. The gal photographed here really gets around, wouldn't you say?
> 
> That noted hoaxter, Orson Wells, would NOT be impressed by these clowns for ruining what otherwise would have been a pretty good hoax.



Hamas is noted for doing the same thing, you think there is a connection?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad

Tough to follow that, but somebody has to do it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> Tough to follow that, but somebody has to do it.


Their sign says they're with  "PETA":

 *P*eople
*E*ating
*T*asty
*A*nimals


----------



## road squawker

MrLiberty said:


>



bet ya didn't notice the socks,........ and the wrist band.


----------



## FrancSevin

road squawker said:


> bet ya didn't notice the socks,........ and the wrist band.


 
 And YOU DID?

 I would suggest you need help... Seriously


----------



## road squawker

FrancSevin said:


> And YOU DID?
> 
> I would suggest you need help... Seriously



yeah, but only after a long and very close examination


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

The Deer Hunter


----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl

kcvet said:


>



Ain't it the truth!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

kcvet said:


>



And Larry King and Abe Vigoda


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

Pope Speechless.


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Pope Speechless.




It's a cute picture, but a poor photoshop, if you look at the popes side you will see the shirt and boobs of another woman.


----------



## Doc

MrLiberty said:


> It's a cute picture, but a poor photoshop, if you look at the popes side you will see the shirt and boobs of another woman.


Seriously?   I'm still looking for the pope.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired

I've been working out since I retired.


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> I've been working out since I retired.
> 
> View attachment 78950




I think you over did it a bit TR.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> ...




and then gets euchred..........


----------



## Doc

Yep, cause you can always count on one from your partner .....most of the time.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Melensdad

spell check


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Leni

I hope that is not a precursor of what is to come today.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## kcvet

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 79093



don't I know it


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 79096



you got that right! LOL!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


>


Hillary Roddam-Clinton,,,, The Early Years?


----------



## Leni

Could be.


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


>



ill be damned. that's my sister


----------



## Doc

LOL too funny.


----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


>



I count 6 "bad luck" things........... are there more?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

road squawker said:


> I count 6 "bad luck" things........... are there more?



Same here, I found 6.

Don't you think it strange the mailbox is on the wrong side of the storm door?

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

kcvet said:


> ill be damned. that's my sister


No that's me, and don't you ever forget it.


----------



## pirate_girl

road squawker said:


> I count 6 "bad luck" things........... are there more?





jim slagle said:


> Same here, I found 6.
> 
> Don't you think it strange the mailbox is on the wrong side of the storm door?
> 
> Jim



umbrella open indoors
walking under a ladder
black cat crossing your path
shoe on a table
breaking a mirror
Friday the 13th (the calendar)


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> umbrella open indoors
> walking under a ladder
> black cat crossing your path
> shoe on a table
> breaking a mirror
> Friday the 13th (the calendar)



I missed the shoe on the table.  You missed the upside down salt shaker in his hand!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I missed the shoe on the table.  You missed the upside down salt shaker in his hand!


 LOL
You're correct, I did!
hmmm, now I have to wonder just how many things are actually in that picture. lol
Thanks Jim  I'll be gawking at it all night.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> LOL
> You're correct, I did!
> hmmm, now I have to wonder just how many things are actually in that picture. lol
> Thanks Jim  I'll be gawking at it all night.



Would it help if I told you there were another three things?

(Please note:  I didn't say there were three more things, I just asked if it would help if I told you that  )


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Hilarious ...


----------



## road squawker

jim slagle said:


> I missed the shoe on the table.  You missed the upside down salt shaker in his hand!



I,m trying to figure out if the string of stars means anything


----------



## Jim_S RIP

road squawker said:


> I,m trying to figure out if the string of stars means anything



I thought they were just a string of decorative lights for his deck.  

That could be a big mistake!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I thought they were just a string of decorative lights for his deck.
> 
> That could be a big mistake!



No you didn't. 

Okay, I missed the stars= falling/shooting stars= bad luck.

Anything else you two?   lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> No you didn't.
> 
> Okay, I missed the stars= falling/shooting stars= bad luck.
> 
> Anything else you two?   lol



I'm getting worried about the guy in the picture.  He's a bad luck magnet!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> Anything else you two?



In the ferns in front of the railing with the stars.  Theres a vertical something sticking up.  No idea what it is?????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## road squawker

jim slagle said:


> I'm getting worried about the guy in the picture.  He's a bad luck magnet!



sometimes a cigar, is just a cigar


----------



## MrLiberty

road squawker said:


> sometimes a cigar, is just a cigar




don't tell that to Monica Lewinsky...


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> In the ferns in front of the railing with the stars.  Theres a vertical something sticking up.  No idea what it is?????


It's just the end-post for an iron fence - you can see part of the next section as well.  (You may have to enlarge the picture a bit.)


----------



## tiredretired

road squawker said:


> I count 6 "bad luck" things........... are there more?






pirate_girl said:


> umbrella open indoors
> walking under a ladder
> black cat crossing your path
> shoe on a table
> breaking a mirror
> Friday the 13th (the calendar)



I'd say you guys better look again.  A little more carefully this time.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> I'd say you guys better look again.  A little more carefully this time.


 is there something else?


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> is there something else?



Yes.  You & Jim alluded to it earlier in one of your posts but did not include it in your list of six, which would make it seven.  LOL.


----------



## pirate_girl

I give up!
Tell me!


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> I give up!
> Tell me!



  The upside down salt shaker.  Spilling salt is considered bad luck and one must then throw some over their right shoulder to cancel it out or so the story goes. 

I am NOT superstitious because it is very bad luck to be so.  :big grin:


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> The upside down salt shaker.  Spilling salt is considered bad luck and one must then throw some over their right shoulder to cancel it out or so the story goes.
> 
> I am NOT superstitious because it is very bad luck to be so.  :big grin:



I know that. We already mentioned it.

I thought there was yet another thing relating to the iron gate thingy.

hmmm...


----------



## Leni

What is that hanging from the mailbox on the right hand side?  Car keys?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leni said:


> What is that hanging from the mailbox on the right hand side?  Car keys?



Looks like the doorbell button.  That explains the mailbox location too.  The storm door is wrong.

Jim


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Back up ... BACK UP


----------



## Doc

Is it just me or is something very wrong with this slide?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Back up ... BACK UP


Every time I see a Minion now, I think about Twinkies.
My friend made her niece birthday cupcakes with them.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Is it just me or is something very wrong with this slide?




talk about shock and awe........


----------



## road squawker

.................


----------



## pirate_girl

LMAO!!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## road squawker

jim slagle said:


> Looks like the doorbell button.  That explains the mailbox location too.  The storm door is wrong.
> 
> Jim



FINALLY figured out the door,... it is LEFT handed


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

So mean ....but funny.   Would like to have a hidden camera to get reactions when they open the boxes.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

We've had a first black president, how about a first orange one?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


>


 

If this was a comic strip the next frame would be her saying I use to be Bruce Jenner...........


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## kcvet

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 79569



moon upper left


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl

...........


----------



## mtntopper

Tourist season in Wyoming/Yellowstone Park is winding down. I am ready to see them gone as they get dumber every year.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Meanwhile in Canada . . .


----------



## Adillo303

Enjoy


----------



## pirate_girl

My spider built a web.
Wanna see it?


----------



## Tweeker

pirate_girl said:


>


Girl, you are on a roll, funny as hell


----------



## Tweeker

Doc said:


> Is it just me or is something very wrong with this slide?



I can see this being a real hit in the south


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Nothing in the job specs did it say I had to know how to spell.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> .....


 
 Clearly, you've never had Fat Head's Spooky Tooth.  Try one.  You can thank me later.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Clearly, you've never had Fat Head's Spooky Tooth.  Try one.  You can thank me later.


I'll let you know...heh!


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

This one killed me.. lol


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Smart Car hits squirrel


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...

lolzzzzz!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

JagerMeister ....Sometimes to much is ....well, to much.


----------



## Doc

I have to wonder if your butt would glow after using this


----------



## Doc

I wonder if ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

heh!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Mexican Word of the day (yesterday and today) ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> heh!


Ooh-Rah!!   Thanks, Lollie.


----------



## Doc

Another Brian Williams find .....


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Doc

Mexican Word of the Day:  Nissan


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Mexican word of the day: Cheapest


----------



## Doc

Not Homeless: I'd drop a few bucks off to him.  Honesty pays off.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Undeveloped Country


----------



## pirate_girl

..... lol


----------



## Adillo303

Good morning


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Me too ....


----------



## Doc

And then you realize


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc




----------



## mtntopper

Which forum member is this?   

Galvy  maybe?????


----------



## Dmorency

Doc said:


>



How exactly did you train for that?


----------



## Doc

Dmorency said:


> How exactly did you train for that?


Sorry but I'm to embarrassed to say.     I mean, really it was someone else not me.  Yeah, that's the story.   

Looks like she caught her a big un.


----------



## squerly

Yeah shit, that tractor's never been used.


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## squerly

,,


----------



## Doc

On the road to success there are NO shortcuts.


----------



## Doc

Obama .... 20 years in the future.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## tiredretired

*Obama's Brain X-Ray*


----------



## tiredretired

*Inside a Can of Whoop-Ass*


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Obama's Brain X-Ray*



TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 80461



my dog left Obamas brain in my neighbors yard today


----------



## Doc

Did you see my Harley?


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL


----------



## Doc

Fired on first day.


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Archaeologists have discovered the remains of the very first politician.










.


----------



## pirate_girl

..........


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

Probably a repeat, but what the hell..


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Obama's Brain X-Ray*



TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 80461



So that's an x-ray of Obama's head.......no wonder we're in deep shit in this country....


----------



## Doc

Vegetarian: Indian word for bad hunter


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Hillary's new house.


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


> Hillary's new house.



fulla bats hanging from the ceilings


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Adillo303

Enjoy


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

I don't think so!


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## pirate_girl

Dmorency said:


>


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Doc

Racing addiction or boat addiction, both could work.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## squerly

....


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Doc

People are excited ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Bugles--


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


>


 
 And all this time I thought it was complicated!

 Who Knew!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...


...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## road squawker

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...photo/&usg=AFQjCNEcV5k9P41ePMp7daMq07EARC8LiQ


----------



## road squawker

“Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster” 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...photo/&usg=AFQjCNEcV5k9P41ePMp7daMq07EARC8LiQ


----------



## pirate_girl

road squawker said:


> “Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster”
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...photo/&usg=AFQjCNEcV5k9P41ePMp7daMq07EARC8LiQ



crackpot!


----------



## Doc

He was about 5' 7" ...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl

lolz


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## kcvet

dinner with the family


----------



## kcvet

the 4 second bird

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xfe6vOmJPSQ"]Turkey vs Fighter Jet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

Senior U.S. officials are literally calling “fowl” after the Thanksgiving turkey pardoned by President Obama publicly defected to the Middle Eastern terrorist group ISIS.

    Popcorn the Turkey, now calling himself Babakurn al-Turki, was pardoned from the dinner table only yesterday by President Obama in a public ceremony at the White House. Normally the pardoned bird is sent along with its competitor to live out its remaining days at Morven Park’s Turkey Hill in Leesburg, Virginia.

    However, U.S. officials have now admitted that al-Turki instead hijacked an Osprey out of Andrews Air Force Base in nearby Maryland and flew like a bat out of hell to Syria.

    A group of senior intelligence officials and ornithologists with birds-eye surveillance of the war-torn country have suggested he is nesting in Raqqah or across the northern border in another neighboring country.

    Al-Turki, who was originally raised as an animist before converting to Islam, has already appeared in several propaganda clips and tweets for ISIS, gobbling anti-American rhetoric and leaving furious American officials grousing.


----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> Senior U.S. officials are literally calling “fowl” after the Thanksgiving turkey pardoned by President Obama publicly defected to the Middle Eastern terrorist group ISIS.
> 
> Popcorn the Turkey, now calling himself Babakurn al-Turki, was pardoned from the dinner table only yesterday by President Obama in a public ceremony at the White House. Normally the pardoned bird is sent along with its competitor to live out its remaining days at Morven Park’s Turkey Hill in Leesburg, Virginia.
> 
> However, U.S. officials have now admitted that al-Turki instead hijacked an Osprey out of Andrews Air Force Base in nearby Maryland and flew like a bat out of hell to Syria.
> 
> A group of senior intelligence officials and ornithologists with birds-eye surveillance of the war-torn country have suggested he is nesting in Raqqah or across the northern border in another neighboring country.
> 
> Al-Turki, who was originally raised as an animist before converting to Islam, has already appeared in several propaganda clips and tweets for ISIS, gobbling anti-American rhetoric and leaving furious American officials grousing.




anyone else notice that* both* pardoned turkeys were males,... jus sayin


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Jim_S RIP

http://gawker.com/5874304/japanese-department-store-may-want-to-look-up-the-word-fucking


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

Sign spotted in Scotland...


----------



## pirate_girl

Rocky was a Black Friday shopper


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

America's view on the world


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> America's view on the world


??????


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Crappie. Picture didn't post.  Funny thing is I could see it. Oh well 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Group meetings at my house for those with OCD .....


----------



## Doc

Stop Telling everyone ...


----------



## pirate_girl

My son Ty posted this on his Facebook.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> My son Ty posted this on his Facebook.


 ROFLMAO


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> My son Ty posted this on his Facebook.


Too funny!!!!


----------



## road squawker




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> ROFLMAO





Doc said:


> Too funny!!!!



He dood it again.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I'll admit it, I'm easily amused.


----------



## Doc

Everytime I cry ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJFRvkNF6Wg"]Dog is playing drums - Metallica Enter Sandman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I knew that Harbor Freight 1" ratchet strap was good for something. My hitch no longer drags on the ground.


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


>



Thanks for this one Lollie.

I watched "It's a Wonderful Life" last night. I believe it no exaggeration that I have seen it over a hundred times. Sappy and sweet holiday fare.


A threadbare and worn out story. But somehow last night, it effected me emotionally more than I can ever remember. Stewart was a genius of an actor.

 One of a kind.


----------



## pirate_girl

I think this person qualifies for a Darwin award?


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> I think this person qualifies for a Darwin award?


  LOL  what a dumb ass.   A new windshield will make his windshield just like new.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> I think this person qualifies for a Darwin award?


Not yet, but keep your eyes peeled for his name in the news; he's off to a good start!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

uh huh..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Pretty much 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad

My daughter's Christmas gifts


----------



## Adillo303

Enjoy


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

364 days until Christmas ....


----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## Doc

I don't always listen to Zeppelin


----------



## Doc

Statue Of David


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Hey AutoCorrect ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Happy new year. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

I too was once a man trapped in a woman's body


----------



## Doc

I don't know.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Millennial Anti Theft Device


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Dad Knock it off ...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## road squawker

.......


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> .......



somehow, an image of Steve Harvey comes to mind


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

pirate_girl said:


> .......


that's my dogs both males


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Walmart Closing 269 Stores, ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Adillo303

Getting ready for spring BBQ


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Statue Of David




Holy crap, thought I was looking in the mirror......


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck

.....she said with a grin as she wiped off her chin.......[emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

I hear the Beer was cold ...but burgers tasted like crap.


----------



## Doc

As a Kid did you ever ....


----------



## Dmorency

Haven't tried maple syrup on ham.


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Doc

Idiots got what they deserved.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Idiots got what they deserved.


Agreed.  Still ...


----------



## Doc

Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Dmorency

Is it just me?


----------



## LedZap

One, leggings are NOT pants.
Two, you should never wear animal prints ...


----------



## LedZap

Ironman said:


>



LOL and then there's this ...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Big Dog

That's me ..................


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## road squawker

official Clinton campaign vehicle


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## road squawker

......


----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl

_I'll _hold my beer, now watch this...


----------



## Doc

OMG ....I hope it's just a still pic and they didn't wallop him.  or they'd be dumb dumber and dumbest all in one.


----------



## Doc

The word is ....


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> OMG ....I hope it's just a still pic and they didn't wallop him.  or they'd be dumb dumber and dumbest all in one.


If that *isn't* a staged shot, they are both candidates for a Darwin Award!


----------



## Av8r3400

Danang Sailor said:


> If that *isn't* a staged shot, they are both candidates for a Darwin Award!



..or democrat party presidential candidate.


----------



## road squawker

Av8r3400 said:


> ..or democrat party presidential candidate.



or voter


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad

Happy Valenties Days


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

.........


----------



## pirate_girl

////


----------



## pirate_girl

This is true too.
My Girl Scout cookies came in today.
woot!


----------



## Av8r3400

Made my standard order a couple weeks ago…  12 boxes of Thin Mints


Yes, the main ingredient of these cookies has to be heroin.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Yep.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> ...







sung by ole blue,  err,..... ah,...... brown eyes, Andy Williams


----------



## pirate_girl

Famous last words?


----------



## Danang Sailor

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman

*in your dreams*


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Just speed up a bit ....you got this.


----------



## Doc

Seriously, how could any contractor be this dumb?


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Seriously, how could any contractor be this dumb?



Government contractor


----------



## Doc

Amazing I'm still alive.


----------



## Av8r3400

Doc said:


> Seriously, how could any contractor be this dumb?



I've seen this many times. It's not uncommon when a contractor puts up a "McNeighborhood" of starting with something like 30 or more houses they do one like this as a demo house with the garage set up as the the office for selling houses.  This demo isn't intended to be sold for several years, if ever.  It will stay an office until the neighborhood I'd completed, maybe 100s of houses.


----------



## Doc

My daughter wanted a rabbit for Easter ....


----------



## Adillo303

Doc said:


> My daughter wanted a rabbit for Easter ....




Doc, Thank you, thank you, thank you.


Times have been very bad lately. I needed a good laugh. 

Thank you again.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Two Blondes


----------



## FrancSevin

Av8r3400 said:


> I've seen this many times. It's not uncommon when a contractor puts up a "McNeighborhood" of starting with something like 30 or more houses they do one like this as a demo house with the garage set up as the the office for selling houses. This demo isn't intended to be sold for several years, if ever. It will stay an office until the neighborhood I'd completed, maybe 100s of houses.


 
 I currently own such a house. It was sold with the office still intact and a new driveway poured.  3 months later, it burned down. Except for the garage.  It seems,  Fire Walls work both ways.

 My in-laws lived across the street and convince me to buy and flip it. Little did I know my conniving Mother-in-law had plans for us to move into it.
Still I got a nice garage. I lived there till the house was rebuilt.


----------



## Melensdad

I remember every one of these claims


----------



## pirate_girl

With sincere apologies to all the Joel Osteen fans..


----------



## Av8r3400

I had to google who the that was.  I'll never get that 30 seconds of my life back…


----------



## pirate_girl

Meanwhile, at the trade show..


----------



## Doc

Well ....Shit


----------



## Doc

Tried to make a Salad


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

How did that Anger Management Workshop go?


----------



## Doc

Water Heater vs Hot Water Heater


----------



## road squawker

it's just amazing how many people actually refer to a water heater as a "hot water" heater.


----------



## Bamby

NYPD HERO






*Those donuts aren’t gonna eat themselves.*


----------



## Doc

Why I am walking funny ....


----------



## Doc

I grew up living paycheck to paycheck ...


----------



## Doc

Stove Fridge Combo


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

*When nurses garden.*


----------



## Doc

Somebody Tell Her


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Somebody Tell Her



Must be the line for the unisex bathroom at Target.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

This one cracked me up ....


----------



## Doc

Breaking News:  Uranus is gassy and takes a more frequent pounding than scientists first thought.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mathematicians clock


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Did you know . . . . .


----------



## bczoom

On a related note, 

Did you know the Marines have a perfect aviation record?  They haven't left one up there yet!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So close . . . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Blind Friend ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Attention all school bus drivers. We understand that you are anxious to start your summer vacation, but after your last run, please observe proper parking procedures to avoid last year's debacle. Thank you


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Adillo303

Think about it.


----------



## bilbo

Doc said:


> This one cracked me up ....


 
 I just lost it!!! AHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

US Navy A Global Force For Good ....


----------



## Doc

Fancy Boot Protectors ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Chuck Norris


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . . .


----------



## Av8r3400

jim slagle said:


> Chuck Norris


----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> Fancy Boot Protectors ....



 i would luv to see a guy hafta tolerate his monthly
 damn-- i send 1 to a store to buy me tampons & get 5 messages on how to buy them~
 get tampax-buy them--


----------



## Doc

luvs said:


> i would luv to see a guy hafta tolerate his monthly
> damn-- i send 1 to a store to buy me tampons & get 5 messages on how to buy them~
> get tampax-buy them--


A guy often times has to stop by a bar before he can even try buying stuff like that.   Did you hear about the guy who was sent out for them and bought  a boat and a lot of other stuff ....I'll try to find it for ya:

*A young guy from North Dakota moves to Florida* and goes to a big "everything under one roof" department store looking for a job.

The Manager says, "Do you have any sales experience?" The kid says "Yeah. I was a vacuum salesman back in North Dakota ."

Well, the boss was unsure, but he liked the kid and figured he'd give him a shot, so he gave him the job.

"You start tomorrow. I'll come down after we close and see how you did."

His first day on the job was rough, but he got through it. After the store was locked up, the boss came down to the sales floor.

"How many customers bought something from you today son?" The kid frowns and looks at the floor and mutters, "One". The boss says "Just one?!!? Our sales people average sales to 20 to 30 customers a day.

That will have to change, and soon, if you'd like to continue your employment here. We have very strict standards for our sales force here in Florida . One sale a day might have been acceptable in North Dakota , but you're not on the farm anymore, son."

The kid took his beating, but continued to look at his shoes, so the boss felt kinda bad for chewing him out on his first day. He asked (semi-sarcastically), "So, how much was your one sale for?"

The kid looks up at his boss and says "$101,237.65".

The boss, astonished, says $101,237.65?!? What the heck did you sell?"

The kid says, "Well, first, I sold him some new fish hooks. Then I sold him a new fishing rod to go with his new hooks. Then I asked him where he was going fishing and he said down the coast, so I told him he was going to need a boat, so we went down to the boat department and I sold him a twin engine Chris Craft. Then he said he didn't think his Honda Civic would pull it, so I took him down to the automotive department and sold him that Ford 4x4 Expedition."

The boss said "A guy came in here to buy a fish hook and you sold him a boat and a TRUCK!?" The kid said "No, the guy came in here to buy tampons for his wife, and I said, 'Dude, your weekend's shot, you should go fishing.........'"


----------



## Doc

Just speed up a bit


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When grandma . . . .


----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. This was taken yesterday a few blocks from my place. [emoji3] 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmorency

Had a little bit of rain did you?


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCBKRpykPeI[/ame]

sorry, couldn't help myself..


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

When you win the lottery but you're still a redneck


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Stew pid ...but I had to chuckle ..so I'm sharing.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I can relate ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Feelin bad ...just go poop.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Tuesday is just ...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Strange New Trend


----------



## Doc

Newspaper


----------



## waybomb

Wrist injury!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Back to school special


----------



## Doc

waybomb said:


> Wrist injury!


LOL   beat me to this on Fred.  I just posted it in the toons for the times thread.   

Hope this is a new one here:

First know picture of Michael Phelps:


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Just Once ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

I could do that.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fixed is fixed.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Check that plate in the mirror.


----------



## Av8r3400

3MTA3


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Check that plate in the mirror.



That is brilliant!!!!

Av8r, yours isn't bad either!!!!


----------



## Ironman

*POS*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: POS*



Ironman said:


>


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: POS*



Ironman said:


>


A real San Francisco "Forty-Whiner"!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

We thought you said . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Goals . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Batman


----------



## MrLiberty

More times than I can count........


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad

They only play bluegrass music

They need to branch out in their selections

Their biggest hit was "Leafing on a Jet Plane"


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## road squawker

MrLiberty said:


>



Oh Noooooooooo,.....................  dihydrogen monoxide


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

MrLiberty said:


>


Good idea. I had something similar for the receiver on the truck. Came in handy out hunting 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danang Sailor

road squawker said:


> Oh Noooooooooo,.....................  dihydrogen monoxide


What's even worse ... it's the _crystalized_ version!


----------



## JimVT

you'll have a mirror if put on the rear tire.


----------



## Doc

Kardashian Family Tree


----------



## Doc

Fred's ole car


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Well played horse, well played


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Objects in mirror are closer than they appear


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cheesecake


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

IKEA job interview


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Two of the greatest qualities of life . . .


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just got "the look" for showing my wife that one. Told her I would like to try it on our daughter. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Umberto

....


----------



## pirate_girl

yup, they do..


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> yup, they do..



Erectile muscles??????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


>




Ya think?


----------



## Umberto

......


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Jim_S RIP

WOOF!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## MrLiberty

Me in about an hour, after eating my forth holiday dinner.....


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## NorthernRedneck

living the dream


----------



## Doc

Glad I was not on this flight ...


----------



## pirate_girl

These are cute (and funny)


----------



## Doc

What would you do if I won the lottery?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

living the dream


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> living the dream




You men are always wrong.



Just teasing Brian.. hehe!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> ...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


>



I agree with DS.  That's a minor classic.


----------



## pirate_girl

Irish advent calendar?
  LOL


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

lol


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Dmorency

pirate_girl said:


> ...


 That brought back a memory.
 I had a very nosy aunt (RIP) and when my daughter was 5-6 years old she also was nosy. Always wanting to know what was going on, anyway my wife would call her aunt Charlotte.
One day aunt Charlotte and my uncle came for a visit. They had just sat down when my daughter went up to my aunt and said "mommy calls me aunt Charlotte because I'm nosy" 
My wife's face went white, my aunt almost fainted and my uncle laughed so hard he almost fell out of his chair.


----------



## Uncle Ed

Out of the mouth’s babes!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

WTF?

Makes you wonder.

Did they fire the it guy but didn't change the locks on the door?  

Maybe its stolen and the thief didn't know how to release the connector lock?

https://www.reddit.com/r/cableporn/comments/59mo7o/_/


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Here's the owner of that ip range:
(Anything that starts with 20)




> NetRange:       20.0.0.0 - 20.255.255.255
> CIDR:           20.0.0.0/8
> NetName:        CSC
> NetHandle:      NET-20-0-0-0-1
> Parent:          ()
> NetType:        Direct Allocation
> OriginAS:
> Organization:   Computer Sciences Corporation (CSC-68)
> RegDate:        1989-09-04
> Updated:        2016-10-03
> Ref:            https://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-20-0-0-0-1
> 
> OrgName:        Computer Sciences Corporation
> OrgId:          CSC-68
> Address:        3170 Fairview Park Drive
> City:           Falls Church
> StateProv:      VA
> PostalCode:     22042
> Country:        US
> RegDate:        1988-06-21
> Updated:        2016-12-02
> Ref:            https://whois.arin.net/rest/org/CSC-68
> 
> OrgAbuseHandle: ABUSE1164-ARIN
> OrgAbuseName:   Abuse
> OrgAbusePhone:  +1-703-641-3588
> OrgAbuseEmail:
> OrgAbuseRef:    https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/ABUSE1164-ARIN
> 
> OrgTechHandle: BUCKM3-ARIN
> OrgTechName:   Buckman, George
> OrgTechPhone:  +1-312-635-8376
> OrgTechEmail:
> OrgTechRef:    https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/BUCKM3-ARIN
> 
> OrgTechHandle: GFB1-ARIN
> OrgTechName:   BUCKMAN, GEORGE F
> OrgTechPhone:  +1-312-635-8376
> OrgTechEmail:
> OrgTechRef:    https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/GFB1-ARIN
> 
> OrgTechHandle: IPADM299-ARIN
> OrgTechName:   IPADMIN
> OrgTechPhone:  +1-703-641-3588
> OrgTechEmail:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Getting Old is like a ....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I just ordered a Life Alert . . . .


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

How to spot a hunter with a DUI conviction ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Look ...a menu!!!!


----------



## Doc

ouch, that would HURT


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

yep, I say that.....who recorded me?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

OK. ....who's been recording me in the truck?

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Borrowed this off of my nephews uniform for a picture.


----------



## Doc

OhioTC18 said:


> Borrowed this off of my nephews uniform for a picture.


What team / uniform has that on it?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

It was on his Army Uniform. He was not allowed to wear it most places.


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

Come on in Guys ....it's not that deep.


----------



## Doc

True Dat!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Doctor, there is a man in the waiting room ....


----------



## zekeusa

Doc said:


> True Dat!!!!!!!



That trailer looks in really good shape....


----------



## Doc

Good try Charlie.  LOL


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Adillo303




----------



## zekeusa

Hey Hun, be a  doll and get me another beer....


----------



## zekeusa

Oh God, Not another I Love Lucy rerun....


----------



## Doc

Peace On Earth


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This new wrench is amazing!


----------



## jpr62902

jim slagle said:


> This new wrench is amazing!



 I would love one of these.  All of my crescent wrenches are SAE, but my hammers are metric.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jpr62902 said:


> I would love one of these.  All of my crescent wrenches are SAE, but my hammers are metric.



Want to meet for lunch tomorrow and do some trading?

I have the opposite problem. Metric crescent wrenches and sae hammers!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty

jim slagle said:


> Want to meet for lunch tomorrow and do some trading?
> 
> I have the opposite problem. Metric crescent wrenches and sae hammers!




anyone need metric screw drivers, I have a bunch.


----------



## Doc

Think old you'll be old ....


----------



## Doc

Slip an Slide ...wooo hooo   OPPPS


----------



## Doc

I wonder what my dog named me ....


----------



## Doc

Canadians Deporting Rosie ODonnell


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My new doormat


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wishing Well


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

lol

13.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Angelface

Lmao...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

One step closer to this every day.


----------



## Doc

My goal for 2016 was ....


----------



## Av8r3400

Doc said:


> My goal for 2016 was ....



#2994?


----------



## jpr62902

Av8r3400 said:


> #2994?



Proof of #11.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


At least it's not permanent!


----------



## Doc

2016 vs 2090


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Global warming?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Global warming?



Yes.  I can assure you some parts of the globe are warm.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons For The Times*

Husband's Message


----------



## Ironman




----------



## waybomb

Most be p-shopped - the underwear are way to clean; looks like they've been washed.


----------



## Doc

...If she had a man ....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


>



PG, that could so easily be any dog that I've ever had.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No Hipsters . . . .


----------



## Ironman

Lol...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Redneck Jet Ski


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you see a tunnel . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Where grapes come from


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why Germans don't play Scrabble .. . .


----------



## Doc

Females Favorite please to eat ....


----------



## Doc

Blinky things means turning


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You're sure thats the right word?


----------



## pixie

^^ HaHa !! Our local paper must subscribe to that attitude.

That and having one headline ( a reprint from a news service ) and a not corresponding article.

One article they printed from a downstate paper, the writer claimed that "per capita" meant for every 100,000 people. NH had a very high incidence of breweries according to them :ROFL:


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty

[/IMG]


----------



## Doc

Sobriety Test


----------



## Doc

finding the butter at grandma's house


----------



## Doc

Wanna know who loves you more?  Your wife or your dog?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you're the reason . . .


----------



## Doc

Gee, why would he have a flat?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Flow chart


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sometimes . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don't have ducks . . . .


----------



## Doc

What was he thinking.   Way to go guys.


----------



## Doc

The house I grew up in ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It finally happened


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rock n Roll Bands


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> It finally happened




Thanks!  That was just what I needed tonight!!


----------



## Doc

So, I'm in a bar .....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Punk's not dead!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Potholes . . .


----------



## Doc

Eye Contact ....embarrassed to say I did last .5 seconds.  sometimes I'm SLOW  What was I thinking????


----------



## road squawker

less than a nano-sec


----------



## Doc

Air Force Survey


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Eye Contact ....embarrassed to say I did last .5 seconds.  sometimes I'm SLOW  What was I thinking????




HUH, did you say something.....


----------



## Doc

I thought it would be fun for my girlfriend to meet my family on valentines day .....


----------



## Doc

If they were really trying to prepare  ....


----------



## Desert Dude

guard cat


----------



## Doc

I'm so lost


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Help for anyone wondering if they should give a fuck ....


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Ironman

W in the F


----------



## Doc

Don't be afraid of growing older ....


----------



## Doc

No Steve .....not again.


----------



## Doc

cracked me up


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> .....



My vote goes to the dough boy.  That picture of Snowflake Dun-HAM is an image I now need to purge from my brain. That is just awful.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Desert Dude

D'oh..


----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## waybomb

Ironman said:


>



In Wisconsin, dead deer are not safe either!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Desert Dude said:


>



Oh man!!!!  Please don't use "photobucket".  I really want to see what you have posted but for those of us that have slower connections because of where we live, photobucket takes about a week to open.  If I see an attachment that says "photobucket" I just skip past it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I Like Cake!


----------



## Desert Dude

EastTexFrank said:


> Oh man!!!! Please don't use "photobucket". I really want to see what you have posted but for those of us that have slower connections because of where we live, photobucket takes about a week to open. If I see an attachment that says "photobucket" I just skip past it.



I didn't mean to post an attachment, I thought they were direct links to the gifs (as soon as I open this thread the gifs are already running). 

I can save pics to my PC and upload them to an album here, but I can't seem to save gifs to my new PC from photobucket. 

All of my gifs and pics were lost in a big PC crash last year. The only remaining ones (from the old days) are on photobucket. 

If any one here knows how to save gifs to a POS new PC from photobucket, let me know please.. 






My new PC is like a giant phone, full of apps, etc. WTF.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ford pickup with camouflage paint for sale


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stupid people


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I know the voices aren't real . . .


----------



## Doc

Has Science Gone To Far


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Photo bomb level: Tequila     (that's gonna leave a mark!!!)


----------



## Doc

Time to stand up for gender equality .....maybe later.


----------



## Doc

I told myself I should quit drinking ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> ...



You're going to Hell.  You know that, don't you?


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

Dmorency said:


>


I'm not Canadian ...so I"ll ask.  What makes those marks?


----------



## Catavenger

You may be from Arizona if you think the marks are from a Chupacabra trying to snag a six pack of cold ones from your ice chest.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Dmorency

Doc said:


> I'm not Canadian ...so I"ll ask.  What makes those marks?


Hockey puck marks.


----------



## Doc

Ahhhhh       I should have known.   I was thinking moose


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was thinking either grizzly or polar bear


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

It finally has happened.


----------



## pirate_girl

...........


----------



## Doc

Wouldn't ya just CHIT???


----------



## Doc

Please share this one around on other sites you visit.   
If you have a pic you like and want me to label it just say the word.  I'll plaster FF info on most anything to help spread the word about us.   These pics can travel around for years sometimes.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dipstick needed


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Please share this one around on other sites you visit.
> If you have a pic you like and want me to label it just say the word.  I'll plaster FF info on most anything to help spread the word about us.   These pics can travel around for years sometimes.





Done....


----------



## pirate_girl

gee whiz!


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> gee whiz!


That simply _has_ to be a coincidence!    Hilarious, but a coincidence just the same.


----------



## Doc

The Female Praying Mantis ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ......


Been there!



 Done that!


----------



## Doc

President Lincoln ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ignorance


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I can't dance . . . .


----------



## bczoom

...........


----------



## Doc

Disclaimer ...I didn't make this cartoon but ....I sure did laugh at it.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


>


Same thing can be said about Ontario. Rain and +9 three days ago. -12 with a windchill of-33 today. Ugh.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Muffler bearings


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Whoops ....


----------



## Leni

Ooops


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Before I die . . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Before I die . . . .


Lol. I had thoughts of showing this to my gramma.


----------



## pirate_girl

.............


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Totally bizarre news:
Robber tied up and used as sex slave.


----------



## pirate_girl

<------------->


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


I don't know exactly what it is, but I can't stop laughing at this one.    Thanks girlfriend!


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


>




Reminds me of the MASH episode with the spam lamb....


----------



## MrLiberty

How to screw with your garbage man.......


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## mtntopper

*Meals on wheels


*


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## pirate_girl

Desert Dude said:


>



I can never see any of your pictures.
Gifs, yes.
??


----------



## Desert Dude

pirate_girl said:


> I can never see any of your pictures.
> Gifs, yes.
> ??



Hmmm..  

I've never heard that before. I think most of the pics I posted here were from my album on this site. The one you quoted is of wolves in sheep clothing in my album 'misc' in my profile.  

The gifs were direct links from photobucket. 

I've posted hundreds of pics (for years) the same way on the other site I don't post on anymore, and it was also a vBulletin site. No one ever said they couldn't see them. 

I'll try posting a link with the next picture I post. Let me know if that works for you..


----------



## Desert Dude

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/picture.php?albumid=383&pictureid=2417


----------



## pirate_girl

Desert Dude said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> I've never heard that before. I think most of the pics I posted here were from my album on this site. The one you quoted is of wolves in sheep clothing in my album 'misc' in my profile.
> 
> The gifs were direct links from photobucket.
> 
> I've posted hundreds of pics (for years) the same way on the other site I don't post on anymore, and it was also a vBulletin site. No one ever said they couldn't see them.
> 
> I'll try posting a link with the next picture I post. Let me know if that works for you..




Just took a screen shot.
See?


----------



## pirate_girl

Desert Dude said:


> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/picture.php?albumid=383&pictureid=2417



no.
don't see anything.


----------



## Desert Dude

pirate_girl said:


> no.
> don't see anything.



Are mine the only ones you can't see? 

Did the link even show up on the last one?


----------



## EastTexFrank

DD and PG, this is strange.  I see them just fine even with my ultra slow connection.


----------



## bczoom

PG - It may be on your end.  I see the pics fine.


----------



## pirate_girl

Desert Dude said:


> Are mine the only ones you can't see?
> 
> Did the link even show up on the last one?



So far, I think yours are the only ones I can't see. 

As for the link, when I clicked on it, got a black box with a tiny white dot in the middle.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> DD and PG, this is strange.  I see them just fine even with my ultra slow connection.





bczoom said:


> PG - It may be on your end.  I see the pics fine.


----------



## Desert Dude

pirate_girl said:


> So far, I think yours are the only ones I can't see.
> 
> As for the link, when I clicked on it, got a black box with a tiny white dot in the middle.



That's an x-ray of my brain. You weren't supposed to see that, lol. 

Seriously though, I hope someone can find out what the problem is. I'm at a loss.


----------



## bczoom

PG - in your user CP, make sure all 3 boxes are checked in the section below.

The only thing I see as possibly different in Desert Dude's images is he has them in an album instead of posting directly to the thread.

*Visible Post Elements*
You have the option to show or hide various elements of messages, which may be of use to users on slow internet connections, or who want to remove extraneous clutter from posts.
Show Signatures
Show Avatars
Show Images (including attached images and images in


----------



## Desert Dude

One last Larson cartoon (for old times sake)..


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> PG - in your user CP, make sure all 3 boxes are checked in the section below.
> 
> The only thing I see as possibly different in Desert Dude's images is he has them in an album instead of posting directly to the thread.
> 
> *Visible Post Elements*
> You have the option to show or hide various elements of messages, which may be of use to users on slow internet connections, or who want to remove extraneous clutter from posts.
> Show Signatures
> Show Avatars
> Show Images (including attached images and images in  code)[/quote]
> 
> 
> Those are all checked dear and still nothing.
> grrrrrrr :hammer: lol
> I can see DD's pics in his profile thingy, tho.


----------



## pirate_girl

Desert Dude said:


> One last Larson cartoon (for old times sake)..




dammit, and I love Gary Larson.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. I'm seeing them fine.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I can see them just fine here.


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> I can never see any of your pictures.
> Gifs, yes.
> ??



I can see them 

Im no expert, but I wonder if it has something to do with that add-blocker thing you have


----------



## pixie

I have an ad blocker (Ghostery) and I can see DD's images on the last couple pages.


----------



## Doc

Try a different browser PG.   Might be a browser issue.   DD's cartoon was even in the post you quoted.


----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Try a different browser PG.   Might be a browser issue.   DD's cartoon was even in the post you quoted.



Tried IE this morning and that didn't work either.

Here is something.
Over on netcookingtalk, I couldn't see medtran or Dogboa's pics either until I logged in.


----------



## pirate_girl

Desert Dude said:


>



Quote;
Empty.
Nuttin'


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> I can see them
> 
> Im no expert, but I wonder if it has something to do with that add-blocker thing you have



I'll delete it tomorrow sometime and see if that makes a difference.
If not, I'll re-install.


----------



## Av8r3400

I can see his pics just fine, also.

You may have an issue on your end PG...  (MS Windows)


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Tried IE this morning and that didn't work either.
> 
> Here is something.
> Over on netcookingtalk, I couldn't see medtran or Dogboa's pics either until I logged in.


That might be a setting I have over there that you have to log in to see the pics.


----------



## pirate_girl

hmm, thanks Doc.
Sooner or later, we'll figure it out.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> hmm, thanks Doc.
> Sooner or later, we'll figure it out.



If you're relying on my advice I can guarantee that it'll be "later".


----------



## Desert Dude

Hey PG, 

I changed my settings here a little bit. If this doesn't work, I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## Doc

That proud Moment


----------



## pirate_girl

Desert Dude said:


> Hey PG,
> 
> I changed my settings here a little bit. If this doesn't work, I don't know what else to do.



uBlock origin is disabled momentarily and I still can't see your pictures.
It's probably this machine or the fact that the Windows 7 version is weird.
I'm not sure.
When I get my new laptop with 10 and get it up and running, everything's gonna be alright.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled thread. .. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

There's gotta be a good story here.


----------



## Desert Dude

Hey PG, 





^ Can you see that one? 

It's from my photobucket library. Not on my computer, or from my album here at FF. 

Just curious because I know I've uploaded gifs from photobucket here and you could see them, but I don't remember if I posted pics from there to here before.


----------



## pirate_girl

Desert Dude said:


> Hey PG,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Can you see that one?
> 
> It's from my photobucket library. Not on my computer, or from my album here at FF.
> 
> Just curious because I know I've uploaded gifs from photobucket here and you could see them, but I don't remember if I posted pics from there to here before.



Yep, I can see it.
It's a duck sitting on a wing, looking through the window of a plane.
Yay!! LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Desert Dude

NASA image from the rover proving there is life on Mars.


----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## Ironman




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

My therapist told me . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## Desert Dude




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Snowpy


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who did it?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

May I have your carrot?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looks like 125 hp to me . . .


----------



## Doc

Tomorrow is take your flask to work day.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman

,,,,,


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um. Not sure why he was pulled over. Lmao


----------



## pirate_girl

........


----------



## Av8r3400

NorthernRedneck said:


> Um. Not sure why he was pulled over. Lmao


----------



## EastTexFrank

Av8r3400 said:


> View attachment 90244



I can go one better but I don't have any pictures since it was before cell phones.

When I was working offshore in the Gulf we had to evacuate the rig for a hurricane.  I was the last one to come ashore.  They also evacuated the port of Cameron, Louisiana.  There aren't many ways to get in and out of Cameron and that's all I wanted to do, get the heck out of there.  I get stuck behind a coonass driving a motorhome towing a car which is towing an enclosed trailer which is towing another trailer with a boat on it.  That was a long slow drive up to I-10.  In the rear view mirror I can see this hurricane coming a darned sight faster than I was leaving.


----------



## Doc

EastTexFrank said:


> I can go one better but I don't have any pictures since it was before cell phones.
> 
> When I was working offshore in the Gulf we had to evacuate the rig for a hurricane.  I was the last one to come ashore.  They also evacuated the port of Cameron, Louisiana.  There aren't many ways to get in and out of Cameron and that's all I wanted to do, get the heck out of there.  I get stuck behind a coonass driving a motorhome towing a car which is towing an enclosed trailer which is towing another trailer with a boat on it.  That was a long slow drive up to I-10.  In the rear view mirror I can see this hurricane coming a darned sight faster than I was leaving.


Damn.    What a ride that must've been.


----------



## Doc

We all have that one friend ....


----------



## mtntopper

The Dodge brothers first *RAM* prototype!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> ...



The same thing could be said about Colorado.  One resident told me that they only have two seasons, winter and road repair season.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

do you play any dangerous sports?


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## Doc

I want to be a boater .....so


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

Got Your Shit Together Lane.   Yep, it's needed.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Amazing wrench


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Apparently cable ties are not just for cables anymore


----------



## EastTexFrank

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 90372



I stole it.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## stigger

Funny stuff people.


----------



## pirate_girl

........


----------



## pirate_girl

Giggling with Jane over these lol


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## stigger

pirate_girl said:


> ........


----------



## pirate_girl

stigger said:


>



You're welcome lol


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## road squawker

Archie NAILED it with this one!


----------



## pirate_girl

x2..


----------



## pirate_girl

hehhee


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Proof that Libertarians have the most fun of any political party


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Doc

If you and your siblings played with these ...


----------



## Doc

I don't always say excuse me ...


----------



## Doc

Creating A Password ...


----------



## Doc

To whoever put the reflective eyes ....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad

Poor guy spent the last 4 years sending emails to Americans hoping to share his fortune and then this happened


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

This just in..

My Jeff deep in prayer hoping as he said, that the Penguins stomp the shit out of the Capitals.
lol


----------



## Melensdad

At least one thing here will offend someone


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad

Gonna offend at least someone with at least one of these


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Gonna offend at least someone with at least one of these



French fries.
Looks like she's doing a good business- just sayin'..
oof!


----------



## Melensdad

If you want to spread around your remains


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

True!


----------



## Doc

Sometimes I Wonder ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

............


----------



## Doc

Good one PG.  Too Funny!!!!!

4000 years later ....


----------



## Doc

Online Dating ....


----------



## Doc

Best Prom Pic of 2017


----------



## Doc

All these damn deer ...


----------



## Doc

If the human population ...


----------



## Melensdad

*JOB OPENING ... 

new pool man needed ... 

ASAP*


----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## Doc

Men look at boobs ....


----------



## Doc

Sometimes I wonder ....


----------



## Doc

School Playground 1900


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Scooby dooby doo. Lol


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Doc

Screened In Porch.


----------



## Doc

Yep, a better stress test.


----------



## Catavenger

Glad they told me that . . .


----------



## Doc

Better late than never with this pic .....


Spring is here ....time to shave ladies.


----------



## Doc

Repeat your vows ... and sometimes Y


----------



## Doc

Finally ....diet water.


----------



## Catavenger

http://goldenageofgaia.com/





http://goldenageofgaia.com/

Great Website by the way.
Good thing I have cats. Keep the lizard people away


----------



## EastTexFrank

This is so true.


----------



## EastTexFrank

This is so true.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

I see the problem .... you need to stop working on your own car.


----------



## Doc

You failed English and Science but who cares ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...
http://fox43.com/2016/08/19/amish-t...ing-his-buggy-drunk-with-friends-on-the-roof/


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> ...
> http://fox43.com/2016/08/19/amish-t...ing-his-buggy-drunk-with-friends-on-the-roof/



Rumspringa!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Read the replies and you will lose all hope for the human race


----------



## Doc

Men Vs Women showering techniques ....


----------



## pirate_girl

..................


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

true..


----------



## Doc

Summer Sale On Thongs!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad

Just say NO to drugs


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Redneck BigMac


----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## Doc

Aren't you glad ....


----------



## Doc

Ya Know ....


----------



## Doc

You Have The Right


----------



## Doc

In case you can't see he super moon tonight ...


----------



## Doc

Who walks into a barbershop and asks for this?


----------



## Doc

Just As The Graveside Service Ended ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Do You Want To Go To Gym with me?


----------



## Doc

The best thing about the good ol days ....


----------



## Doc

awesome idea.  I would not mind going to Walmart once in awhile if they added this.


----------



## Doc

Curiosity


----------



## Doc

We knew he was a racist taking advantage of his own race in order to make money ....now we see proof of what a true dimwit he is.


----------



## Ironman

.:.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Are You Sexually Active?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> We knew he was a racist taking advantage of his own race in order to make money ....now we see proof of what a true dimwit he is.


He's not the only one.  That is an article of faith for the Loony Left ... except, _maybe_, Bernie!    Her Royal Corruptness certainly believes it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Umm.......ok?


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> ....


Is there actually meat in McDonald's burgers?


----------



## pirate_girl

Finally the answer to the age old question.


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I don't


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

...prepare for the worst


----------



## pirate_girl

just posted this on netcookingtalk.
Yup, I lol'd.


----------



## Catavenger

When you are really hungry for some chicken


----------



## Doc

when you said ...


----------



## Doc

If I make you breakfast in bed .....


----------



## Doc

Rosie finally does it ....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Tough mom ...

She didn't say nothing about the floor.


----------



## Doc

Back in my day ...


----------



## Doc

Parking lot at laser eye surgery clinic.  

Hopefully not employee parking  

note it's not a movie ...I used the snipping tool to copy it.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

....


----------



## pirate_girl

This one had me crying


----------



## Doc

What if ......


----------



## Doc

Yesterday I told my wife ....


----------



## Doc

I Think You Need A ....


----------



## Doc

Doctor's orders ...


----------



## Doc

This is in India ....


----------



## Doc

During Sex ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## Doc

Fishing is like Boobs ....


----------



## Doc

An ER Nurse will have a Hell of a story ....


----------



## Doc

Hair Swap


----------



## Doc

As I watch milinial men ....


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Eat whatever you want ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

True story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Another Confederate statue removed!!!?????????

(just kidding  ;-))


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## Doc

That awkward moment ....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Wile E. Coyote ...


----------



## Doc

I watch people and have to wonder how ....


----------



## Doc

Porn in room to be ....      sick funny.


----------



## bczoom

This is seriously funny.  Try to eat canned nasty fish.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-qflm0APTk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-qflm0APTk[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

OMG ....White supremacists stealing black folks in Houston.  I'm outraged.


----------



## Doc

LOL   A long los pic of Mona Lisa .....


----------



## Doc

Tire lock .... no problem.


----------



## Doc

Roadrunner vs Coyote


----------



## Catavenger

Doc said:


> Roadrunner vs Coyote


  Next you will tell me that Road Runners don't really say _BEEP BEEP

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beep,_beep_(sound)


_


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Road kill?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fire Fox has frozen. Close all tabs then restart the program.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Build the Greatest Dog Park EVER!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

hurricane prep-- men vs women


----------



## Doc

True


----------



## Doc

KFC Witness Protection Program


----------



## pirate_girl

https://gfycat.com/GleefulFlippantIberianchiffchaff

Russian Army food lol


----------



## Doc

Dude Relax .....


----------



## Melensdad

*Definition of fiction*

1 a :something invented by the imagination or feigned; specifically :an invented story


----------



## Doc

I never said I hated you ....


----------



## Doc

You know you are having a bad day when .....

Even worse would be if another hunter shot the deer while he was chowing down on your lunch box.


----------



## Doc

Look I made a salad.


----------



## Doc

Women are so damned Sensitive


----------



## Melensdad

ok, that is sick, warped and very very funny


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> ok, that is sick, warped and very very funny


I agree. Wish I had the balls to send that to my ex. 3 kids. 3 dads

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> I agree. Wish I had the balls to send that to my ex. 3 kids. 3 dads
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Post her contact information, I'm sure someone here can help you out


----------



## Catavenger

Happy Halloween from Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## Doc

Ha Ha


----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## Doc

Bright idea


----------



## Doc

Pumpkin Carving Contest:


----------



## Doc

How to identify a racist:


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Even the calendar says:


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Alcohol


----------



## Doc

Should have turned flash off ..


----------



## Doc

He put on Pantera ...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Melensdad

In light of the sad new reality at Playboy ...


----------



## Doc

Why indeed?!!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## mla2ofus

Now that mask may offend someone!!
                                 Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This little light of mine, . . .


----------



## Doc

Married Life ....


----------



## Melensdad

Wow, got to love this car, it can tell when there are liberal college snowflakes protesting and blocking the road 

... 

I wonder if auto-shifts into "ramming gear" too


----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## Doc

Perfect Family Halloween Costumes ...at least for this family.


----------



## Doc

OMG ..Hilarious.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Not what I expected after reading the title!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Not what I expected after reading the title!


At least they didn't mess with the axl. LMAO 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Nov  time change, fall back.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Nov  time change, fall back.



I've been going through that for almost the past week.  Last night I gave up and fed them an hour early.  It just makes life so much easier.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Nov  time change, fall back.
> 
> 
> EastTexFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been going through that for almost the past week.  Last night I gave up and fed them an hour early.  It just makes life so much easier.
Click to expand...


Walter is a good sleeper, she is on the new time schedule.

Mitty is up and alert at 4am.  So I am up and alert at 4am


----------



## Doc

Smart car accident ...


----------



## Doc

People Skills


----------



## Doc

Everyone has a hidden talent ...


----------



## Doc

My Bank has a new service ....


----------



## Doc

tough OCD decision


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> tough OCD decision



I'd stop, with gas prices as high as they are I'd never be able to stop it on $40.00


----------



## Doc

True love ..


----------



## Doc

Hmm for some reason George thinks his wife is fooling around.


----------



## Doc

Hmmmm I didn't know that.   If you dress that way you save dollars.   WOW.

PS.  Not you Bob.... I think it's only the ladies they want to dress that way.     LOL


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Bicycle to Liquor Store ....


----------



## Doc

Multitask


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom

Men are always looking at the rack.


----------



## Doc

Men like to think


----------



## Doc




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

True


----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

If people make you sick ......


----------



## Doc

I took a pic of my son getting an award from his teacher
I'm so proud of him.


----------



## Catavenger

Separated at birth . . .


----------



## bczoom

Welcome to Kentucky!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

Please be careful on the roads ...


----------



## Ironman

Sheep


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m from tech support . . . .


----------



## Doc

May you live to be so old ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> May you live to be so old ...


Judging by the way the kid across the street drives, that's only about seventeen!


----------



## Doc

Puppy needs a home ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Puppy needs a home ...



We went petless last year(2016) because of my allergies and a desire not only to breathe, but to take trips away without worry. The condition lasted until we got two free kittens ( Hardly free. No such thing exists BTW) last summer. 
And now my granddaughter has moved in with a puppy.

I can (achoo!) relate


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Too Funny.  Would anyone really buy this?  I don't think so ...but one never knows.


----------



## Doc

Priceless Skidmarks.


----------



## Doc

Well ....


----------



## Doc

New Outhouse


----------



## Doc

Howard Cosell


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Howard Cosell



I laughed at that for 10 minutes.  Told my Chiropractor to send you the bill.


----------



## Doc

Aliens Explain ...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Camel


----------



## Doc

In 20 years ....


----------



## Doc

I'm sure someone will tell them.


----------



## Doc

I'm at that delusional age ....


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

I wonder ....   :th_lmao:


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That won't be me...........


----------



## Doc

At least he's thinking outside the box.


----------



## FrancSevin

OhioTC18 said:


> That won't be me...........View attachment 95496


I've seen worse.

 And,

 For the record, look closely. He has a _safety line_ so the crew can drag his carcass out of the pond when he falls.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Catavenger

Random picture of Obama preparing to pick his nose.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I have to remember this one. Almost worth trying.  Lmao


----------



## Doc

5 year old suspended ....


----------



## road squawker

Now, thats funny


----------



## Doc

Blond goes to  dry cleaners ...


----------



## Doc

And That's How Vaginas were made ....


----------



## Doc

Swear Jar


----------



## Doc

I'm a 6 ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## Doc

Sorry for this post ...


----------



## Doc

breastfeeding ...


----------



## Doc

BadAss on Facebook


----------



## Doc

Back in my day ....


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Before you judge ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tool Expectations


----------



## waybomb

I can get, um, emotional, when working under a car up on blocks and fighting tight bolts and tight spaces. 
Kinda funny on the breaker bar - actually said that phrase except with a few other words while working on a driveshaft center bearing on our ML. 
It didn't work, I needed some heat.


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Tool Expectations



They've obviously seen me at work but they left out the 3 foot cheater and the sledgehammer.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup!


----------



## nixon

Darwin test .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> ...


I suppose it's okay to sell her some blinker fluid though.


----------



## Doc

Welcome Back


----------



## Doc

I'm with Stupid.


----------



## Doc

Olympic Officials admit concern ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The flu . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Men don’t grow up . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Countries


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I suppose it's okay to sell her some blinker fluid though.



I sell that stuff. Buck a bottle.

Not kidding.

PM me with your address and I'll send you a bottle.


----------



## Doc

Thanks for the offer Franc, but I have enough bottles of stuff I don't use sitting around.  How about a pic of the ones you sell?  Maybe someone else needs some.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

V12 Wine Rack


----------



## nixon

Isis olympic slalom team captain and wife ?


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

I don't think we get smarter ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Dad, what is an alcoholic?


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

A friend of mine was pampering his partner for Valentine's day.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Truth lol


----------



## FrancSevin

St Louis 80 Degrees F today

Tomorrow 29


----------



## Doc

Any minute now ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Unfortunately, this has happened.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Whoopee Cushion + gravy


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Guess that answers the question!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 96253


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> View attachment 96395


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When birds don’t read . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Can’t work today . . .


----------



## Doc

Does this bother you?


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

We need more moms like her.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Proud father snaps picture of son receiving an award from his teacher.


----------



## Doc

Bored with political posts so ....


----------



## Doc

Ohio potholes:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That resembles a pothole down the street from my place.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> That resembles a pothole down the street from my place.



That’s odd. I was thinking the same thing!  :th_lmao:


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

I'm not sure how this man dies ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't forget. Doc
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Danang Sailor

And they say that Walmart *customers* are dumb!


----------



## nixon

Danang Sailor said:


> And they say that Walmart *customers* are dumb!



Betcha a bunch of them are thinking that they are half price now !!


----------



## Doc

Always hike with someone in worse shape than you are ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Giving my wife ...


----------



## Doc

Today at church ...


----------



## Doc

True


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

A weasel walks into a bar


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Bill and Hillary back when they were just cousins!
:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Viagra shipment stolen


----------



## Doc

Man brings buddy home ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Circuses


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

New Biker Training program.  Guaranteed results.


----------



## pirate_girl

...
Lol


----------



## nixon

So, it’s not just a saying !!!


----------



## nixon

I just got a new update for my iphone ,it can translate words by scanning a picture ! 
isis flag 



Hope I yet again didn’t cross a line with this one !


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spring is in the air.


----------



## Doc

Sometimes I feel ugly.   ...


----------



## Doc

I may not be that good looking ....


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

...........


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

105 yr olds remedies


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lost my ipad.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New restaurant in town


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Gatorade     :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Bee Sting


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Women are like Bacon ....


----------



## Doc

Man with six kids


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. .. ... ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Did you know . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

102nd CHAIRBORNE RANGER . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Remember, summer is fast approaching, don't forget the sun screen.  Or even better, Sun Block SPF 400.


----------



## Doc

At Walmart ....


----------



## Doc

Anal Egg Hunt


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you need a dry place to work . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nurse . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Education . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leaving work on Friday . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I finally found a gym . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just saying.........


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Now that I’m getting older . . .


----------



## Doc

Party Aisle 15


----------



## Doc

Go Browns.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Who loves you more?  Your wife or your dog?


----------



## Doc

Bored?   Try this.


----------



## Doc

Whatever doesn't kill you ...


----------



## Doc

This is why ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Acme Aerospace . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

If I was a plastic surgeon ...


----------



## Doc

Last known photo of Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Ain't No Sunshine when she's gone


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Turkey chatting with a bull ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Daylight Savings Time


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Coyotes


----------



## Jim_S RIP

DST again


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> View attachment 97400



Lmao!


----------



## Doc

Couples Massage


----------



## Doc

Dirty Deeds Done ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

This is me with the grandbugs..

Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What’s the wifi password?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Daily Word Problems


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

In just one day . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Family . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Decisions, decisions . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dear Diary . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Plans for Easter ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.. .. .. ..


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

From a friend in the NE  (Junk)


----------



## Simon




----------



## Simon

Just kidding....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Geese in flight . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Window washers at a chrildren’s hospital . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> View attachment 97654


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Millennial Falcon . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Back in my day Ford was all we had . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nock hard . . .


----------



## Simon




----------



## Simon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Couple of nudists getting stoned.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Air conditioning . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t worry . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is why . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Warning . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Lifeguard


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Computer upgrade


----------



## Melensdad

The Stoneman Douglass High School kids that endured the shooting should not have had to face that type of horror.  I firmly believe that.  I also firmly believe they have the right to greater school safety.

So they protested and turned their cause into an anti-gun crusade.  

They demanded government officials take action.

They focused on being anti-gun rather than on being pro-safety.

So then what happened?  The school officials did something.  They took action.   And as the school board was actually thinking about safety and ways to minimize kids from bringing weapons into the school *issued clear backpacks to the kids*.  Now the kids are unhappy that they got some government action.

Clearly they want gun control 




Is it too soon to laugh?   :th_lmao:


----------



## Simon




----------



## pirate_girl

Simon said:


> View attachment 97923



So bad yet funny lol


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:
Sorry ladies ...the devil made me do it.  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:
> Sorry ladies ...the devil made me do it.  :th_lmao:



Well see here now buster.
Since I am not a femiNazi the term is all inclusive ....so there!


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Teaching kids ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You might be a redneck . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Remote control switch . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Baby . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I can’t find it . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you say . . .


----------



## Doc

First Annual Couch Potato .00010k


----------



## Doc

How workplace violence starts ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Mexican word of the day:  Hotel


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Todays History Lesson


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Blisters


----------



## bczoom

pirate_girl said:


> ....


Re. the Ford tailgate post, I'm pretty sure that's a Dodge/Ram truck.  The truth still stands that it's for waiting for the tow truck.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

When you thought you were done arguing ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Another Easter themed-not-meaning-to-offend-anyone funny.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Easter Bunny on wheels


----------



## pirate_girl

A decision was made here..
Lol


----------



## Doc

Morning Coffee For Grandma


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

...
I know, dumb


----------



## Doc

I wish spring was Here!!!!


----------



## Doc

LOL John's a Fudge Packer.


----------



## Doc

(In case you had not heard ...the new millennial challenge is to snort a condom up your nose and pull it out your mouth.  Real Brainiacks huh? )


----------



## Doc

Been dating same girl for 5 years


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper

Getting to be a long winter in WY this year!!!!!


----------



## Doc

My mind is like ....


----------



## Doc

Police Recruit Asked ...

Damn good answer!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

True!


----------



## deand1

Emergency Responder would like to hear: "LOC times 4."
Level Of Consciousness times 4 = Patient is aware of:

1. What their name is
2. Where they are
3. What time it is
4. What just happened/is happening


----------



## Doc

Her Shit


----------



## pirate_girl

Man this just brings back memories


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Hilarious PG.  

-----------------
My therapist told me


----------



## pirate_girl

Tractor dating...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.........


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What did the . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking News . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Name That Car!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Evil Knevil - The Early Years . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...
 lol


----------



## Doc

Fire Chief's Ex Wife ...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

This is hilarious!
MySpace founder Tom Anderson.


----------



## Doc

Ahh Ha.  That explains a lot.


----------



## Doc

If I ever win the lottery ....


----------



## Doc

Inner self ..


----------



## pirate_girl

Iowans are like ----


----------



## Doc

Believe in yourself ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Yep, I've had this happen


----------



## pirate_girl

Turnt?
Lol
You go grandpa!


----------



## Catavenger

Good way to learn


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Don't piss off old people ...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

....
19?


----------



## Doc

Someday ...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:

Well played restaurant mgr.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:
> 
> Well played restaurant mgr.



Restaurant under fire for using pre, post transition photos of Caitlyn Jenner for bathroom signs 
BY CAITLYN HITT
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS Thursday, November 2, 2017, 9:43 AM

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...itlyn-jenner-bathroom-signs-article-1.3606438

The owner of a Texas eatery is being called transphobic for photos of Caitlyn Jenner covering the bathroom doors in his establishment.

It began with a Facebook post from Dodie's Place Cajun Bar & Grill in August, boasting about the "newest members of the Dodie's crew." Accompanying the post was a photo of the restroom doors covered with photos of Jenner, pre and post-transition.

The women's bathroom featured a photo of Jenner, 68, on the cover of Vanity Fair. The door of the men's facilities was adorned with a picture of the former athlete at the 1976 Summer Olympics, before she came out as transgender.

Although the photos have been covering the restroom doors at Dodie's for several months, the controversy didn't really pick up any steam until Dallas Morning News reporter Dom DiFurio shared a photo of them on Twitter on Oct. 30.

Many were quick to defend the Allen, Texas establishment on Facebook and Twitter, suggesting that the use of Jenner's images was merely a joke.

One Facebook reviewer called Dodie's "the most authentic, most delicious Cajun food there is in North Texas," adding that people offended by the bathroom doors should simply not use the restroom.

Others called the photos "hilarious." One particularly unfazed Twitter user wrote, "No tranny's were hurt in making these pictures."

There were several social media users who slammed the restaurant's decision to use the images on their bathroom doors, giving bad reviews and speaking out on various platforms.

According to the Dallas Morning News, representatives for Dodie's declined to comment on the controversy. Owner Kyle McPherson didn't speak to the press, but did reportedly write on Facebook, under a pseudonym, that the photos "FINALLY" grabbed the attention of the media.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Must be Portland Oregon


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m goin . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Young I was . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Just text sent this to my eldest granddaughter.
She called me laughing like crazy.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Potluck Brownies.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sure! I'd eat one.


----------



## nixon

Doc said:


> Potluck Brownies.



Nope , nyet ,nein , no !


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:

I doubt they sell even after the price reduction.


----------



## Doc

What does IDK mean?


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Bob and his wife ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

So many scams on the internet


----------



## Doc

A teacher asked her class ...

(really she should have known better lol)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Uh huh....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

PG, I thought of you when I saw this one.


----------



## pirate_girl

Another installment from turntgrandpa..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Chicken hot tub


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

What do you do now that you are retired?


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> What do you do now that you are retired?



You know me so well!!!!


----------



## Doc

Sailor in trouble ...probably DS or TR.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m not doing . . .


----------



## Doc

Another one for the sailors.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Sailor in trouble ...probably DS or TR.


Must be TR ... I always kept the girls out of sight in a hammock behind the spare canvas in the sail locker!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

New Jeans No Jeans ...for women and some special men.  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Where can I get me a pair?


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> Where can I get me a pair?


 What size do you wear?  I can get you a pair at half price ... and shipping and handling are free!


----------



## Doc

Who would go to this bar?   LMAO


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

...
This being nurses week..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Finnish Park Rangers job . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Where the  . . .


----------



## Doc

Husbands message


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Test . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.......


----------



## pirate_girl

...
Let me count the times....


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


>



That would be a good one for NCT lol


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Liquor store parking.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Wow   Bluetooth Cordless Hose!!!!!     :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Laurel or Yanny.  I hear Laurel every time.   Wife hears Yanny every time.  So weird.


----------



## Doc

Oh No!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Daddy's Home ...


----------



## Doc

I went to the liquor store ....


----------



## Doc

No Stormy No!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

...
Lol


----------



## Doc

Teapot light????


----------



## Doc

Nobody has ever Overdosed on weed ....


----------



## Doc

Boys have a penis


----------



## Doc

Google now hiring


----------



## Doc

K9 staff meeting


----------



## pirate_girl

Fun at the royal wedding..


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Church curmudgeon..
Lol


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

okayyyy


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ...



I spy an Eagle


----------



## Doc

Pump Vigorously!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

So I went to Menard's today Lol


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Summer is almost here ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

On an OCD level from 1-10, I'll give this a 17 lol
I'll break them off and start over.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100313


:th_lmao:


BTW, the 127 year old patent says "OVER"





https://twitter.com/ow 



​


----------



## waybomb

FrancSevin said:


> :th_lmao:
> 
> 
> BTW, the 127 year old patent says "OVER"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






So I can apply for a patent for the new and improved way, along the wall?


----------



## Doc

Butthurt remover


----------



## Doc

The whitetail deer can jump ...


----------



## pirate_girl

I love the squat and squint Sis memes lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

As I get older . . .


----------



## Catavenger

jim slagle said:


> As I get older . . .


  Sending that to my brother-in-law.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

You are my drug ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...


A Bender-Q.  Leela and I love it!!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I alway thought if you were north of the equator you stirred clockwise, south you stirred counterclockwise. 



mtntopper said:


> View attachment 100453


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Miss American Pagent to do away with the swimsuit competition.  
So ....now this from the onion:


----------



## Doc

Wife called ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Get a room . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

On the bathroom stall . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Excuse me . . .


----------



## Doc

Sammich making competition ....


----------



## Doc

Yes that was loud but ...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Funny but sad.  This is what it's coming to.....


----------



## Doc

How the fight started.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Don't forget you are what you eat ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Shh, Shhh . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Distracted Driving ticket.
Guessing the dude is saying "So worth it".  :th_lmao:


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

I understand this is a carwash?????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Best marathon encouragement ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Anthony Bourdain at 18 years old.  1974


----------



## Doc

Hitchhiker


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Viagra for sunburn ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Potty every day.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pink Floyd . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Brocollie . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Thought of Skurka when I saw this.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

General Wee


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yes!


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100879
> 
> Oh yes!



OH YES here too.   Our A/C went out a week ago Friday and we had to do all weekend without.  It was not as hot as this weekend but still got to 85 in the house.  Miserable.   Appreciating our A/C more than ever this weekend.


----------



## FrancSevin

Here as well. For the first time is several years, we had to cover the main skylight to keep the heat down inside.

Last year we lost a 45 year old oak that shaded the house during the afternoons. I had no idea it made such a difference. It will be years before a replacement grows up and does the job again.


----------



## Catavenger

85? LOL That's about what I have my A/C set _down to!_


----------



## pirate_girl

Thermometer on the garage said 101 at 4pm.
It's 72 in here.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who did this . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You would be better off . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I Give Up ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Nudist water park ...


----------



## Doc

Welcome to Cleveland


----------



## Doc

Foosball ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Redneck Fish Finder


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Redneck Fish Finder


----------



## pirate_girl

The things you find in a basket of socks.
Hmm, wonder how that got in there?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The things you find in a basket of socks.
> Hmm, wonder how that got in there?
> 
> 
> View attachment 100946



At least it didn’t go through the washer and dryer!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> At least it didn’t go through the washer and dryer!



Like my glasses almost did?

Maddie, what did you do with Nana's glasses, where are they?

Her: in deeeyah! ( the clothes dryer)


----------



## Doc

Solar Panels


----------



## Doc

5 second rule ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you call me . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A tuba on the picnic table . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

YMCA . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ground Beef Baby


----------



## Doc

Boneless watermelon


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Spelling bee judge ....


----------



## Doc

Perfect Bar ....NOT!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I bet this was me in first grade.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

How much


----------



## Doc

That's when the fight started ....


----------



## Doc

Visa for travel to US ..


----------



## Doc

My Bucket List


----------



## Doc

You left the toilet seat up again!


----------



## Doc

My therapist set a glass of whiskey


----------



## Doc

Daisy Dukes ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Really??!!


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:  Too funny!!!


----------



## nixon

Doc said:


> Daisy Dukes ....


In addition to that ,
I usually get some smart ass comment like “ hey , there’s some strings hanging off your shorts . . . “ Never mind ,I see it’s your legs . “  Or maybe “ Hey , it’s hard to tell if you’re wearing shorts ,or riding a chicken . “


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Kardashians holding white balls for the first time.
  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Did a cartwheel ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Did a cartwheel ....




How many ribs did you break and when will you be out of the hospital?


----------



## pirate_girl

Who dat look like?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Abraham Drinkin . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Air Conditioned comfort . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Evel Knevil.. the early years...


----------



## Doc

Guys with an eye patch and ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I asked my wife ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Low rider . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

What do we learn from ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Partner in Crime . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The pallet . . .


----------



## Doc

Phone booth 1988 vs 2018


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Kids, don't play with fireworks


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hold on there ....


----------



## Doc

Who in the hell would design a swim suit like this?


----------



## Doc

Jeff Sessions denies ....


----------



## Doc

The label said use liberally


----------



## Doc

In God's Kitchen


----------



## Doc

How I got banned from Toys R Us


----------



## Doc

The worst mistake ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Unsinkable business opportunity . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The math vandal strikes again! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Closed . . .


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Speed sign in Ireland ...


----------



## Doc

Teaching Moment


----------



## Doc

President of Mars responds ...


----------



## Doc

You, Facebook and your data ....


----------



## Doc

List of 10 worst states ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Fuck yeah ....


----------



## Doc

Cat in the hat on aging ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Dads alone with kids


----------



## Doc

Wow, what a deal.


----------



## Doc

Alien abduction


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 101547


Dragonfly Lady definitely identifies with this one!  Growing up in Southern Cal she loved the beach ... with the exception of these flying rats !!  They gave her an unhealthy aversion to birds in general that has persisted to this day.


----------



## Doc

Shhhh wife's in the clubhouse ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Rainbow Girl


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

8


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Millenial anti theft device


----------



## Doc

Retirement game ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Makes sense.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

High Five


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Deck for new pool ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

First shed built using ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I bet no one will tell her ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Please don't feed the animals ...


----------



## Doc

Cher with Kathy Griffin


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The effects of global warming ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

A propeller is just a big fan ..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper

AND THEN


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Did you know . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Whenever you feel sad . . .


----------



## Doc

Twins I suppose ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Sarcasm and Stupidity


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

drunk on prime day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> drunk on prime day.


Lmao. I've done that on Ebay.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Man sues neighbor


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Islamic Emojis


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Freezers . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Another great actor . . .


----------



## Doc

Would this bother you?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I prefer my smart phone but  .....I understand some might prefer the one in the pic.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Somewhere at Amazon ....


----------



## Doc

One way home from divorce court ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Facebook ....


----------



## Doc

Eating 2 pieces of bacon


----------



## pirate_girl

Church humour..


----------



## nixon

[/ATTACH]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Talcum power in underwear ...


----------



## Doc

Coffee in the Navy ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102330


Lollie, have you been rummaging around in Monica's closet?


----------



## Doc

Being a man is not easy .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Only at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102452


I see ... Peter Boyle!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

CC in CA


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ad placement...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

250 million year old sea salt . . .


----------



## Doc

Religious truths ....


----------



## pirate_girl

This would be me..


----------



## Doc

at the pool today ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Studying civics in school ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Don't care how many times I see this one 
, it kills me every time.


----------



## Doc

How one shoe can ruin a family photo


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> How one shoe can ruin a family photo



He's got a Chinese name.
Won hung Shu.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Something similar happened to me one time.
I was sitting in the stall of the ladies room at the Indy Speedway museum.
Lady next stall starts talking.. I was answering.


----------



## Doc

Bathroom stall is not a place to talk on your phone, I think that is why texting was invented.  How many of your texts do you think came from someone taking a dump?   Probably more than you might guess.   

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Me, on a hot summer day.
True story..


----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Doc

Never buy a dog when ....


----------



## Doc

What is it?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Doc said:


>





pirate_girl said:


> Me, on a hot summer day.
> True story..
> 
> 
> View attachment 102857



     You also have to elevate them so you don't get those annoying tan shadows! You set yourself up for that one PG. I couldn't let that one slide!


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to school time!


----------



## zekeusa

Doc said:


>



Looks like she can handle it! rumors about your friend ARE true!


----------



## Doc

What do you call a hippie's wife?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Imagine ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Comfort Inn now Pet Friendly


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Now that is a warning!
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ward ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

70 year old man ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> 70 year old man ....


I remember that.  Dragonfly Lady thought it was hilarious!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

i before e . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stoolbus


----------



## Jim_S RIP

True Agony!


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> I remember that. Dragonfly Lady thought it was hilarious!



Are you still under house arrest?


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Are you still under house arrest?


Nope -- I'm *free!!  *At least, that's how it feels; my leash was extended.


----------



## Doc

The best things in life ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of iPhones Doc..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

My girlfriend said ...


----------



## Doc

Problem solver


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

2002 vs 2018


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Things you never think of ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Having been there I can verify that is indeed the 'backside' of Mount Rushmore ... but it is nowhere near Canada.  I believe it actually points toward Europe!  


Doc said:


> Things you never think of ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103254



That's also the reason that Scotsmen don't play basketball.  Going up to dunk the ball is one thing, coming back down is an eye opener.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> That's also the reason that Scotsmen don't play basketball.  Going up to dunk the ball is one thing, coming back down is an eye opener.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Protested Trump Today ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

It’s rare when all the planets align


----------



## Doc

When you realize .... #MeToo


----------



## Doc

CNN Reports


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Speed checked by Radar!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

How do you breath ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

That would be me.


----------



## Doc

Oral or rectal ...


----------



## Doc

Coyotes


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I hope nothing like this happens tonight.


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leaning tower . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The Beavers are playing the Buckeyes today...


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Buzz Aldrin


----------



## Catavenger

pirate_girl said:


> Buzz Aldrin
> 
> View attachment 103545




Cool T-Shirt


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Might be photoshopped.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 103634



:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## emceeghee

I see a panty line. Try these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emceeghee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emceeghee

Raine day meme


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103635



Apparently, Wile E. doesn't read the fine print  
 ACME is wholly owned by Roadrunner Enterprises, Inc!  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Potluck Brownies ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Doggie demands ...


----------



## Doc

Tattoos from around the world ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

When typing a resignation letter ....


----------



## loboloco

Doc said:


> When typing a resignation letter ....


Close enough.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I suppose it could be. LOL


----------



## emceeghee

Doc said:


> When typing a resignation letter ....





It’s 2 words
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

My Dream ....


----------



## pirate_girl

With respect to both Burt Reynolds and Jackie Gleason.
Sometimes a meme just comes to you.


----------



## zekeusa

To be a island I heard it has to have at least one tree on it!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Tea is bad!!!!   Who knew?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Who wants to  .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol yes..


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

nixon said:


> View attachment 103855



Take 23....!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Want to freak out your neighbors ....


----------



## Doc

Kanye West?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Me Spuds are boil'in


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103974


Would be nice. Us men always get the shaft(no pun intended). Go to any department store and look at the clothes aisles. For every aisle of men's clothing there's at least 5 for women.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obama spotted at Subaru Dealership ....


----------



## Doc

And God Promised Men ....


----------



## zekeusa

It's a two way street! Also Husbands need to have training to make their wives happy!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Roger Miller


----------



## Jim_S RIP

One Stop Shopping . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's true for here as well. I've used both ac and the furnace in a 24 hr period. And I've gone from shorts to pants to a winter jacket in the same day.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Smart kid!  ?


----------



## pirate_girl

Ummm yeah!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Snap Crackle Pop!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> View attachment 104352



I'm stealing that one for Nct lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

IT person needed ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Southerners advice for driving in snow.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Remember when not everything was PC?
Lol


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Break me ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Accurate lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

B is BEST


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

It's always awkward ....


----------



## Doc

Who is the man that would risk his life ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Last year ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Justin


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Royal Flush . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

7 Golden Rules for ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Spring ahead . . . Fall back . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104768



My PP says....You can't be that bad...You made to my Office!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I wonder ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

A New Study ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fire Exit . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Regular or Pumpkin Spice?


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

I'm not saying I don't like you .....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

My Jeff likes to send me silly videos.
He sent me this on the way to Pittsburgh.
Starts out smiling, then all the sudden there is this chicken slowly appearing and squawking.
Wish it worked on here.
He knows how to make Momma laugh when she needs it.
Kasey was driving and she's doing well.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The closest I’ll ever get to playing the violin . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Today’s generation . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What if . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

That'll be me on Sunday.

J/k
So far I've got darlings.. even if they aren't they still are.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Whatcha doing today . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Motorcycle intercom . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Flex Seal . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18?


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Rehome a dog ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## pirate_girl

Sorry Jesus.
He's always watching, you know.


----------



## Doc

....next time we go around ...


----------



## Doc

LOL   Yep ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

HALLELUJAH  !! It’s A Miracle !!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Beware of ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

iPhone users vs Android users ....


----------



## Doc

Folks that elected Pelosi and Waters most likely believe this ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Doing crunches twice a day ....


----------



## Doc

Ladies and Gentlemen


----------



## Doc

Universal Cleaner ..... Mom Spit


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Universal Cleaner ..... Mom Spit



I well recall Mom spit.
Right before church.
"What on earth is that on your face??"


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of church lol


----------



## Doc

Iconic Ironic Gift ....


----------



## Doc

Tennessee Window Sticker


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I can't see the hummingbird     LOL   

----------------


----------



## Doc

Young people should start thinking ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Not just funny, but true.


----------



## Doc

Beer o'clock


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Sexual Switch Covers.  SSC


----------



## Doc

Finally, a parking space for fat guys who like to grill.


----------



## Doc

Catwoman


----------



## Doc

Starbucks planning to sell beer and wine ....


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 105315
> 
> Not just funny, but true.



Willie the one-eyed wonder worm says winter has arrived!


----------



## Doc

Damn Autocorrect!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This guy is a genius!


----------



## Doc

Moses Lost in Desert ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

When Thor throws his hammer .....


----------



## Doc

for the record ....this was not me, but it could have been.


----------



## Doc

Things changed after batman got married


----------



## Doc

As cold weather sets in ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

D. U. I. checkpoint ahead ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> As cold weather sets in ....



I actually have a beautiful Yellow Tabby that, as a feral kitten, came in to work on the battery of a Mustang GT. Poor thing was screaming like crazy and when we opened the hood to see what was wrong with the engine, it took off for the woods. Some milk and turkey sandwich meat later we capture the poor thing and tamed him.

He is now the mascot for our packaging company *Excalibur Packaging, *so we named him _*Merlin.*_


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

FrancSevin said:


> I actually have a beautiful Yellow Tabby that, as a feral kitten, came in to work on the battery of a Mustang GT. Poor thing was screaming like crazy and when we opened the hood to see what was wrong with the engine, it took off for the woods. Some milk and turkey sandwich meat later we capture the poor thing and tamed him.
> 
> He is now the mascot for our packaging company *Excalibur Packaging, *so we named him _*Merlin.*_


----------



## zekeusa

Beautiful Cat!


----------



## pirate_girl

Posted this on NCT a while ago.
Still cracking up!
Lol


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

When you thought the argument over ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

New sign for the front door . . .


----------



## Doc

Afraid of zombies


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

This is ducking great!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

liberal scientists


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Walmart Security Announcement ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

My how things change ... 1998 to 2018


----------



## pirate_girl

Uber you say?


----------



## Doc

It's about time for the Les Nessman Turkey Drop!


----------



## Doc

...open the trunk


----------



## Doc

This was a terrible day ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

My husband told me . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

My two hobbies ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Humor from semi witty to dumb and dumber in two cartoons


----------



## Doc

It's 9pm ...


----------



## Doc

Heck yeah.  I'd go!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thought of pg when I saw this. Lmao.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thought of pg when I saw this. Lmao.



I've poked myself a time or two but never the unintended "victim".


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Dang Thing ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor & Memes*

I have a plan for retirement!


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Firearms Humor & Memes*

Hmmm, wondering why you put that last on in firearms humor.  Feeling a little road rage?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor & Memes*



bczoom said:


> Hmmm, wondering why you put that last on in firearms humor.  Feeling a little road rage?



No, I just put it in the wrong place!  :th_lmao:

Posts moved to correct thread.


----------



## Doc

I'm sure you'll get this one ....if not ask somebody will tell


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

LMBO


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Best Halloween costumes I've found.


----------



## pirate_girl

#duhhhhh!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Haha..


----------



## Doc

Look at those dang fools ...


----------



## Doc

Question


----------



## Melensdad

my new hero


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> my new hero



Did you forget your sarcasm markers?


----------



## Doc

Internet dating sites

Likes to travel, owns his home....


----------



## Doc

LMBO


----------



## Doc

This guy still can't get a job.  It's all Trump's fault!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanksgiving is just around the corner...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Thanksgiving is just around the corner...
> View attachment 106390


Thanksgiving was a few weeks ago for us. I prefer the legs.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanksgiving was a few weeks ago for us. I prefer the legs.



I'm a wing girl myself.


----------



## Doc

Female differences ....


----------



## Doc

Funny ....and it's true.   ...maybe that's why folks were skinnier in the old days.


----------



## Doc

I love driving in winter ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

According To Google ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Did you know .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obviously married ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Meow!


----------



## Doc

So after winning ..


----------



## Doc

Baiting deer is illegal ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I need these.


----------



## Doc

Daffy duck needs a condom ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Or some Yams......


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

apparently ....


----------



## Doc

My dad's a stripper ...


----------



## Doc

Snow in November ...


----------



## Doc

#PimpLivesMatter


----------



## Doc

Surprise for wife ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

T Swift ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hillbilly Phrase of the Day ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Keep in mind, I got a new phone cleaner.
Can only see the file description.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 106796
> 
> Keep in mind, I got a new phone cleaner.
> Can only see the file description.



Sounds good to me!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Sounds good to me!



It's difficult knowing which picture is which unless I edit them.
I forgot that Super Speed Cleaner does that after you scan.
Grr lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's difficult knowing which picture is which unless I edit them.
> I forgot that Super Speed Cleaner does that after you scan.
> Grr lol




Like the weinef dog on stilts. 

Forwarded to my friend and his weiner dog!


----------



## Doc

Stopped at the border ...


----------



## pirate_girl

More weenies for Jim.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> More weenies for Jim.
> 
> View attachment 106871



Thanks!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ta! Da!


----------



## Melensdad

SERIOUSLY


----------



## Doc

Santa playing scrabble ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Hahaha


----------



## Doc

Turkey shopping ...


----------



## Doc

Being kissed ...


----------



## Doc

Believe what you want ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Emergency Bridge Repair . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Welcome to the . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is wrong . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Magnetic cookie dunker . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You don’t get . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Antarctica


----------



## Doc

Give me the opposite ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Right Now ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Glances began ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Prayer??  LOL


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I saved 100%


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> I saved 100%


We saved a bunch from the comfort of our house. Bought a fireplace tv stand %50 off from the online catalogue for Canadian tire. Also bought a $1000 pot set for %80 off the same way. Ordered online. Paid for and just walk in the store and go to customer service for pick up. No huge crowds to deal with.


----------



## Doc

Ut Oh .... I was afraid this would happen.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Aimee wearing her Puerto Rican gator scarf.
Lol


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

My first cell phone ....


----------



## Doc

Hell yeah ....  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

What do you want for supper?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Start a family game night ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Your cat's reaction ...


----------



## Doc

Kia   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Your cat's reaction ...



With my cat, that's about right.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

First photo from Mars ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> First photo from Mars ....


STILL NO PROOF OF LIFE THEN?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

FrancSevin said:


> STILL NO PROOF OF LIFE THEN?


No proof of INTELLIGENT life, that is!


----------



## Doc

Nuts, Fruitcakes ...


----------



## Doc

Ocasio Cortez at laundromat


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Peopleing


----------



## pirate_girl

If you knew Paulding co. .. lol


----------



## Doc

Note to self ....


----------



## Doc

Little girl and the cop ....


----------



## Doc

Husband and wife Christmas shopping ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

2nd picture from Mars ...


----------



## Doc

The police sent me ...


----------



## Doc

Obama septic mouth.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Blinded by the light ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> 2nd picture from Mars ...



Okay. So now we know of no "intelligent" life on Mars


----------



## Doc

We are gathered here today ....


----------



## zekeusa

Doc said:


> Blinded by the light ....



What is the next line?   I was told it's Loose as a Goose....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

zekeusa said:


> What is the next line?   I was told it's Loose as a Goose....



Wasn’t it “cut loose like a deuce?”


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Found it. https://www.springsteenlyrics.com/lyrics.php?song=blindedbythelight



> Madman drummers bummers and Indians in the summer with a teenage diplomat
> In the dumps with the mumps as the adolescent pumps his way into his hat
> With a boulder on my shoulder, feelin' kinda older I tripped the merry-go-round
> With this very unpleasing sneezing and wheezing the calliope crashed to the ground
> Some all-hot half-shot was headin' for a hot spot snappin' his fingers clappin' his hands
> And some fleshpot mascot was tied into a lover's knot with a whatnot in her hand
> And now young Scott with a slingshot finally found a tender spot and throws his lover in the sand
> And some bloodshot forget-me-not whispers, "Daddy's within earshot, save the buckshot, turn up the band"
> 
> And she was blinded by the light
> Oh, cut loose like a deuce another runner in the night
> Blinded by the light
> She got down but she never got tight, but she'll make it alright


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=suyQ44rRL5M"]1,000,000th Sex Shop Customer - Trigger Happy TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Someone call Kelloggs . . .


----------



## Dmorency

3rd photo from Mars


----------



## Doc

OMG they're eating noses ...


----------



## Doc

Back from 2050


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Back from 2050


----------



## Doc

I bet that's the last time  ....


----------



## Doc

Santa after Colorado cookies ....


----------



## Doc

Fuckin Right ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Fuckin Right ...


 
Although not as often lately as when first married, it is something I've done and yes,,,; by golly,* IT IS GOOD*! 

 So, what's the problem here?


----------



## Doc

Why are buffalo wings so small when buffalo are so BIG?   :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Can we ever land on the sun?


----------



## Doc

That's one way to take care of the problem.   :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

I've crunched the numbers .....


----------



## Doc

When someone asks ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

The only time in "life" a male can criticize.



pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 107507


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Good Lord lol


----------



## Doc

Trust me on this one ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

This may be photo shopped . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

nixon said:


> View attachment 107618
> This may be photo shopped . . .




You think???????


----------



## Doc

How did you hear about the YMCA?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

You did WHAT????    LOL


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ocasio Cortez ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

"Baby it's cold outside."


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Rare photo  .....


----------



## pirate_girl

Floyd Jr?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

My Jeff has a great sense of humour.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Geek Humor . . .


----------



## Doc

Dale Irby, a teacher with a great sense of humor who wore the same outfit for the yearbook photo 40 years in a row.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sons of Anarchy fans...


----------



## pirate_girl

This is me..


----------



## Doc

Daughter asks mom: What is marriage?


----------



## Doc

Vagina size of 50 cent piece ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108003



Wow!  I appreciate you thinking of me that way, but Dragonfly Lady  says she's not done with me yet!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, it happens Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Found this for luvs...
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Vegan Porn


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ica-zBq0ow


----------



## Big Dog

You bad!


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> You bad!



Smooch!
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

The pain of wearing glasses.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You forgot about the frost that forms when  it's -20 and you come in from outside. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> You forgot about the frost that forms when it's -20 and you come in from outside.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


Also, she forgot the annoying crunch sound they make........ when you find them with your shoe.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Used Meme Sale!!!!!   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. When we want the kids to do something and they don't listen all I do is head for the wifi box. You'd think I was cutting their main artery. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108209


Yep. I'm almost dreading going to the gym next week. The parking lot will be full. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hey autocorrect , . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I told my wife I wanted ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108297
> 
> View attachment 108298



On that same subject, I have to say Huma Abedin has the biggest Weiner I've ever seen!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

When I was a boy ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

What's the difference ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Lol
> View attachment 108365



Oddly enough, my (distant) relatives from the Arkansas hills always preferred "Mountain Williams".


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

A People trap ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

This is me right now.
LOL


----------



## Doc

Tide pod fanatics ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Haha!


----------



## Doc

Never swallow bubble gum!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

That almost looks like a place here. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> That almost looks like a place here.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



I believe I got that off a funny Ohio weather thing on Facebook.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Many girls say ....A Blue Whales vagina


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

To tired to think ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

House of Tards ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Escape ....


----------



## Doc

What did we learn in 2018?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. Good one doc. Meanwhile, I strongly suggest that none of us men try this with our wives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Medical terminology crayons..
Hehe...


----------



## Doc

I try ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

When you ask your teenage son to bring in the groceries from the car..


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> When you ask your teenage son to bring in the groceries from the car..
> 
> View attachment 108701
> 
> View attachment 108702


 
 So much for Toxic Masculinity!:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

If someone from Holland ....


----------



## Doc

If women ruled the world ....


----------



## Doc

No bad days ....except ...


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez again


----------



## NorthernRedneck

..





Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Wanna play ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

His teenage daughter got a text from a boy saying "Send me a bra pic" this was her dads response..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> His teenage daughter got a text from a boy saying "Send me a bra pic" this was her dads response..


 

AN AWESOME EXAMPLEOF :
TOXIC MASCULINITY!


----------



## Doc

Who wants to open a doughnut shop ....


----------



## Doc

Woodstock 2019 is happening ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Breaking News ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Smart Woman . . .


----------



## Doc

Starbucks now selling beer and wine ...


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez on ribbed condoms:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

It's all in the advertising!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!




Ah come on Brian, we all know there is no maybe about it.  
Die is the only option in that scenario.


----------



## pirate_girl

Paulding county?


----------



## pirate_girl

Weather related..


----------



## pirate_girl

https://twitter.com/ComedyCentralUK/status/1085617801203802114?s=17


----------



## pirate_girl

While digging through my handbag, I found this.
At the very bottom.
It's been in there since the last time I saw the girls, I believe.
Elaina strikes again, leaving Nana surprises.


----------



## Doc

Dating vs Marriage ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty accurate doc






Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez putting and end to dumb blonde jokes forever.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Blood moon . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Haha.. yes..


----------



## Doc

Husbands shopping for tile ...


----------



## Doc

IDK


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

10 year challenge


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cuttin’ skin and ripping jeans since 1867 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

German Township Fire Department . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bass boat for sale . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How’s that sore throat? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This guy cut me off, . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

FOR SALE, Chevy with big block . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is why . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The tape measure . . .


----------



## Doc

What's the WIFI password?


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> The tape measure . . .




A scientific fact, It is an equation that ends in  2.250" more than the tape will go. It does not matter the distance, the tape will bend ate.e50" before reaching the target.  The same happens when extending the tape from the target.  The clip will release just as you reach a measurement2.250" short and before you can read the dimension on the tape. Repeating the process is futile.

 To use this equation simple add 2.250" to whatever measurement is on the tape at the dispenser. Caution, Do not employ swag in your calculations.


This works in all situations and all temperatures with one notable exception. When the wife is watching you do it.....it becomes a null number.


I have tested this theory for over 50 years. Still technically a theory but I'm running with it.


----------



## Doc

Dead man walking ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Every time a bell rings ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Another from Dexter.


----------



## Doc

Senior Cell Phone


----------



## Doc

Pro Napping Tip


----------



## Doc

George Carlin isum.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Not exactly as planned ....


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109309



Girl … that is a minor classic.  I'm stealing it.  I owe you.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109334
> 
> View attachment 109335



Been there, done that!  :th_lmao:

Not the nurses fault! If it says take every 4 hours it only lasts 2 hours. The every 8 hour stuff only lasts 4!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh. I could say a few things about pain meds in the hospital. They are so quick to take away the pain meds you've been on for months that actually work and give you something else that does absolutely squat for the pain but leaves you buzzing like a zombie all day. Personal experience. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Girl … that is a minor classic.  I'm stealing it.  I owe you.



definitely a classic!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I just read . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No drugs . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Someone . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t need Google . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> I don’t need Google . . .



I got that T-shirt for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I can only wear it when out with my wife in crowded places.  I need plenty of potential witnesses.  No telling what she might do.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've got an older one that uses encyclopedia instead of Google. Lol

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Never pulling grandpa's finger again ...


----------



## Doc

Imaginary friends ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Do you want to know the secret ...


----------



## Doc

Just saw a sign ...


----------



## Doc

Remember when ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Uh huh Lol


----------



## Doc

DNA Test


----------



## pirate_girl

Allen county police department actually posted this on their Facebook page.
Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm just sayin...
Hehe


----------



## Doc

Hell yeah.


----------



## Doc

Walmart Public Service Announcement


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's alright. It's a known fact that us canadians are tougher than you Americans. We can handle the cold. It was a -46 windchill today. Black ice everywhere on the roads. High risk of frostbite. Life goes on. Schools open. Everything running. Didn't slow anyone down one bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## loboloco

NorthernRedneck said:


> That's alright. It's a known fact that us canadians are tougher than you Americans. We can handle the cold. It was a -46 windchill today. Black ice everywhere on the roads. High risk of frostbite. Life goes on. Schools open. Everything running. Didn't slow anyone down one bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


It's not that Canadians are so much tougher, it's just that your brains are frozen and you don't know any better.


----------



## Doc

looks like it did ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ummm. I don't want to see what left those tracks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PDE9b5iU8vI"]Dial Up Internet Sound - Old School - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

People who are offended ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Women reach their sexual peak ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Women reach their sexual peak ....


 
 YUP!


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> YUP!



Stop bragging. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Unless you've heard it, you won't understand.
Baby shark do do do do do do.
Baby shark do do do do do do.
Baby shark do do do do do do baaaby shark..


----------



## Doc

Redneck mine field ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Redneck mine field ...



Sent that to Ty and he lol'd


----------



## pirate_girl

Ummm yeah!
Nice watch.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Larry's mom ....


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Larry's mom ....



Wise man.  I can assure you that after frolicking on a Greek beach in my younger years, you don't want to get that bad boy sunburned.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fake? Lol


----------



## Doc

Public drinking fountains with ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Driving too fast for road conditions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

I saw a moose ...


----------



## pirate_girl

True.
52° right now.


----------



## Doc

Guys think they want a lot of sex until  ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wet dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Guys think they want a lot of sex until ....


Speak for yourself but,,,, I must respectfully disagree.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

11 seasons of the midwest.


----------



## Doc

My teacher told me ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not sure where this is but......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Work until ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Dexterrrrr..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Valentine's day plan


----------



## Doc

Strong independent woman ...


----------



## FrancSevin

​


Doc said:


> Guys think they want a lot of sex until ....



Living with a woman who wants lots of sex can be stressful. But a thoughtful man CAN adapt.

What is worse is waking up one day to the realization that instead of her wanting it twice a day, she lets you have it twice a year.

Or less.

That's Brutal!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spend more time in school learning to read and write and less time taking selfies, little girlie.


----------



## Doc

Before you check out of your hotel room ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Got carded ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmhmmm..


----------



## pirate_girl

Got my Valentine early..


----------



## Doc

Valentines Day Special


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

This waitress is ear replaceable.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Do you know what happens after  ....


----------



## Doc

and just one more thing ...


----------



## Doc

Hackers need to step up their game ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

You Honk
We Drink


----------



## Doc

William Shatner ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pixie

More like 55 gallons !


----------



## Doc

Oops


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## loboloco

Doc said:


> Oops


Quick send me the download link!!!


----------



## Doc

Septic tanks pumped ...Swimming pools filled


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Only girls would think this way ...guys try to stink the other guy out ...or simply don't give a shit.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Google Nigeria . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Internet . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

First day on facebook . ..


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, alrighty then ...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Sports


----------



## Doc

And that's how the fight started ....


----------



## Doc

How man learned to swear


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Momma say ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Eve that is not salad


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## EastTexFrank

nixon said:


> View attachment 110585




In Britain that is known as the old shifter bird.  Correct ornithological name is the "adjustable wrench bird".  I thought that they were extinct.  Seemingly not.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Dear God..


The shoes/feet.
The man hands!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Sleep Study


----------



## deand1

Doc said:


> Sleep Study



Been there.  Ranks as the worst night of sleep? I have ever had.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a sleep study but when I was in ICU I was hooked up to tubes coming out of EVERY orifice on my body except my ears. Then the nurse comes in and strapped my arms to the bed rail so I didn't move. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

deand1 said:


> Been there.  Ranks as the worst night of sleep? I have ever had.


  Been there done that.  When I finally did get to sleep the nurse comes in and wakes me up.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Then the nurse comes in and strapped my arms to the bed rail so I didn't move.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!




And then what?  I'm waiting for Chapter 2.  What's next?

Were you in Florida with Robert Kraft?


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Been there done that.  When I finally did get to sleep the nurse comes in and wakes me up.



We love doing that.
?

Just kidding lol


----------



## Doc

Life is not fair ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

grandma ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Dear God..
> 
> 
> The shoes/feet.
> The man hands!
> View attachment 110651



Well ... he IS a man!  What did you expect?


----------



## Doc

A couple then and now pics ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Meanwhile, in Canada . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kids today . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thinking about getting a BMW . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Dog with two assholes.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Dog with two assholes.



:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Judging from what I’ve read that title fits!


----------



## Doc

Grandfather tried to warn all ...


----------



## Doc

That guy took a better pic


----------



## Doc

Robin Williams helping out "The Thinker".  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Evil rug ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

My favorite ....


----------



## Doc

Willie Nelson: The Penis Poem


----------



## Doc

Air ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Butthurt remover ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Wow.  Major correction!!!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Now what do we do? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The wave . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . .


----------



## Doc

Why Are There So Many Women Archaeologists?


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Don't walk ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

In alcohols defense ....


----------



## Doc

Evilus Knievelus


----------



## Doc

Ireland's worst air disaster ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Morning Coffee


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First dodge ram 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Gender reveal party


----------



## Doc

Guide to moving your clocks forward ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hmmm so is that why God gave women that attractive cleavage, so we would not notice the crazy.   It's all becoming clear now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

fun with mannequins ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been following the demolition of the main bridge in Defiance,Ohio.
People in a Facebook group have been having fun with it.
Look who buzzed by to check it out yesterday.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

:th_lmao:

https://www.signals.com/cgi-bin/haz...s=9z2zianog7o988sqkv1qa0a16iod9tnd4rdb13394eo

.


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> :th_lmao:
> 
> https://www.signals.com/cgi-bin/haz...s=9z2zianog7o988sqkv1qa0a16iod9tnd4rdb13394eo
> 
> .


I want one!


----------



## Doc

They can identify however they want ....so can we ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 111541



:th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> :th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:



Just doing my job on here.
Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This picture has no bearing on this thread . . .


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## EastTexFrank

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 111551



Sent this to my wife.  Strangely, she wasn't amused.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

UPS


----------



## pirate_girl

Tap to view...


----------



## bczoom

Tap doesn't do anything.


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Tap doesn't do anything.



Precisely.
Busy were ya?


----------



## bczoom

TEASE!!!!


----------



## Doc

Sometimes I like to ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Oops, someone forgot to turn off their body cam.  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

OCasio-Cortez


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Math for dummies


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m not . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Evil Knievel, the early years . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Reigning hide and seek champion . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Would you buy your bald friends this?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is a government tracking device . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Please . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> This is a government tracking device . . .


You beat me. I was just going to post that. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> You beat me. I was just going to post that.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Want to meet me at the cafe across from the tire shop in the morning?

We can have a cup of coffee while we count the folks bringing in their cars because they have a wheel vibrating!       :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Irish Girl Sunbathing


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lets play . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Saved this one for Nixon..


----------



## Doc

Whoosh PG ....the sound of it going right over my head.    

-----------------------------------------


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Gee, this sounds like me.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Gee, this sounds like me.
> View attachment 112192



That is so like my wife.  God Bless Her!


----------



## bczoom

EastTexFrank said:


> That is so like my wife.  God Bless Her!


DITTO!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> That is so like my wife.  God Bless Her!





bczoom said:


> DITTO!!!



Same here!  Think they all could be related?


----------



## bczoom

jim slagle said:


> Same here!  Think they all could be related?


Yes, I believe they are related.  As I recall, it's all tied to the X Chromosome.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Science Fact:


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Scrolling fun.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Barbie's 45th class reunion


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Paint the porch


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

WARNING!!


----------



## Doc

Girls Gone Wild ...


----------



## Doc

When you see it there will be no doubt ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hillary 2028


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Looool!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wonder if rusty still has his Taurus?  Lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

With self driving vehicles   ....


----------



## Doc

Love the one you're with ...


----------



## Doc

Cree Indian


----------



## Doc

Hagar ...


----------



## Doc

Balls or ....


----------



## Doc

Growing Your Own ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Ohio weather -


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Location Location Location ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I should print some of these out to hand out to those 'special' ones who can't park between the lines.


----------



## Doc

Cougar in area ...


----------



## Doc

Formal pic of baby ...


----------



## Doc

Smoke Signals


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's that time of year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Someone was a wise guy..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

bracelet ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Amish computer store ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## Doc

I suppose he had to steal the bike.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

More true than funny but ... here it is:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Alex Jones..


----------



## Doc

PomPom Sunday


----------



## pirate_girl

Ain't it the truth..


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Vegans like to say ...


----------



## Doc

Easter is next week.....


----------



## Doc

YMCA


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Pear


----------



## Doc

Rooster and colored eggs


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e4j58yeDblg"]Little Boy Tries Cocoa For the First Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> . . . . . .


Funny. Perfect timing. I spent a half hour sorting through mismatched socks trying to find pairs last night. Lol

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Luckiest car owner ever ...unless the car was a lemon, then unluckiest.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Funny. Perfect timing. I spent a half hour sorting through mismatched socks trying to find pairs last night. Lol
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



These were posted on Doc’s netcookingtalk by LT!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I have to try out this place ....


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Funny. Perfect timing. I spent a half hour sorting through mismatched socks trying to find pairs last night. Lol
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


I own one pair of BROWN
I own one pair of BLUE
I own one pair of Black
They spend most of their lives safely in my top Dresser drawer.

I buy 25 pairs of WHITE Gym Socks at SAMS CLUB.  All the same.  I could care less if one or two go on a walkabout or hide in the back of the dryer. Every two years or so any survivors go to the rag bin. And I start over.

It is the secret old men get away with. Now you know!


----------



## pirate_girl

*B!*

LOL


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Floyd, recollecting his years as a child, before he became Mayberry's barber.


----------



## Doc

Jack Daniels Listerine.  Marketing Genius.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looks like I’ve been using the wrong flavor all these years!  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Jack Daniels Listerine.  Marketing Genius.



Where can I buy a bottle??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

This is true.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sunflowers . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

LMBO Nixon!!!   So so TRUE!!!!!!

======================

Breakfast with herbs ....


----------



## Doc

Recalculating ...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Chillicothe?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

9 months before ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

IKEA ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Playing volleyball or posing?


----------



## pirate_girl

I thought of Bob's daughter's new Corgi when I found this.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. That's me at camp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

PIN code ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

bought a book ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Good parenting tip. 

=========================================

Donut Bacon Burger!!!   Are you ready for this???    I'm NOT.   LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Good parenting tip.
> 
> =========================================
> 
> Donut Bacon Burger!!!   Are you ready for this???    I'm NOT.   LOL


Yes!
I want one.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Good parenting tip.
> 
> =========================================
> 
> Donut Bacon Burger!!! Are you ready for this??? I'm NOT. LOL



Uh,,,,,NO!

 Good God NO!!!!!


----------



## Doc

I might have to post a sign like this down by my river lot.


----------



## Doc

Empire Cancelled ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, happened just the other night.
What IS that buzzing around my head???
Ahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Doc

Protect your home ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...





pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 114230



Fun with Photoshop!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Red neck doorbell . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My mind . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t snore . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Try to remember . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

One eyed Bob . . .


----------



## bczoom

I like this one!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

sex strike ...


----------



## Doc

Meanwhile ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Booze and calculus . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bacon . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

High school yearbook photos and aspirations lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, I do this.
Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Self employed . . .


----------



## Doc

Divorce Cake


----------



## pirate_girl

Love the Kermit memes lol


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Something magical . . .


----------



## Doc

Snoop Dog Dog looks like the real Snoop Dog.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I identify . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

All you damn kids . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The glass . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

GPS - 1970 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Critical safety notice . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ford . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Freda ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

We haven't heard about 15 minutes of fame boy in a while.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I've been trying my hand at the distracted boyfriend meme.
Lol
Any subject is fair game.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My goal in life is . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why alien abductions . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

dear bill collectors ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


Nah! He's too pretty.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CASH ONLY!  NO TOMATO SLICES!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## road squawker

actually, a few years ago (to be politically correct)he has moved into a recycle bin.


----------



## Doc

wife ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

So you're telling me ....


----------



## Doc

Have you .....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If we can’t fix your brakes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fishing saved me . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Dinner time ....


----------



## Doc

OMG, what the Hell, KFC is still using plastic straws!


----------



## Doc

(SOA)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Old is when ...


----------



## Doc

newest great lake ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ohio's latest mower .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

True..
Lol


----------



## Doc

and we have more rain today, tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Gender neutral bathroom ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No, we can’t name our son . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When life is hard . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

True.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Priorities . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Boss Hogg Radio . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

LMBO


----------



## Doc

Probably singing 99 bottles of beer on the wall ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...



:th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Look out belowwww!

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gm7C0ighxwc"]Fat man at water slide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is my . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No thanks . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Speed limit . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Your stick figure . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Barn find . . .


----------



## Doc

Pro tip ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

Happymeal ...


----------



## Doc

Fireworks ...


----------



## Doc

Boom


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I never dreamed . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

QUOTE=jim slagle;20701374]I never dreamed . . .[/QUOTE]








I never dreamed . . . 
Attached Images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




​


​
That on a Tee shirt, YES!

I don't just want it, I* Need* it!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

I was in walmart the other day, when I saw this stuff.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I had an epiphany while on the road last week.


----------



## Doc

Man bun helmet  LMBO


----------



## Doc

Gender neutral bathroom ...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> Gender neutral bathroom ...



People drive through miles of traffic, and actually pay money to do this.

There aren't words.




There are, but, fuck!


----------



## Doc

Housekeeping tip ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Send an encouraging message.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9GwoaN_nks"]The Rooster song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmaooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Sit n Wiggle or ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

We are truly doomed!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

It will be fun . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Guy told me to . . .


----------



## Doc

Trump 2020


----------



## Bannedjoe

Imma do it!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Uber ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

My new coffee cup . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Bannedjoe




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Lion King ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Frank! Lol


----------



## Doc

Pickup line or what????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

NO BIKINIS, NO PROBLEM ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Bank balance texted to your phone ...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Bannedjoe




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


>



Geez, that's doing it wrong!


----------



## Doc

I always thought going to Rio De Janeiro and visiting a beach there would be awesome.    Nevermind.  I've changed my mind.   ....


----------



## Doc

It's Amazing ...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> I always thought going to Rio De Janeiro and visiting a beach there would be awesome.    Nevermind.  I've changed my mind.   ....



There's no way in hell.
That looks like everyone on the planet.
What happens when everyone all of a sudden gets hungry, or needs to take a shit?


----------



## loboloco

pirate_girl said:


> Geez, that's doing it wrong!


Kinda thought it gave the little brat a reason to cry.


----------



## Bannedjoe

loboloco said:


> Kinda thought it gave the little brat a reason to cry.



Maybe I saw it wrong.
I thought she was consoling her and wiping away the tears.
But it certainly gave her something to cry about.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

It's a miracle!!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

Perspective...


----------



## Bannedjoe

I would be more than happy to get out of this big rigs way.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Wasn't joking.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Pretty sure Fred Flintstone just drove by.


----------



## Bannedjoe

This is fun.
Also quite humorous with ketchup packets.


----------



## Lenny

MY GIRL FRIEND SAID SHE IS GOING TO PAINT HER NAILS RED WHEN SHE GETS HOME.  SHE IS GOING TO BE SO PROUD OF ME!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t care . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Please be chicken!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Remove child . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Yup...
> View attachment 116144



Must be a girl thing?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Today in Arizona....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Doc

Pink Floyd ...


----------



## Doc

LOL   Steve Harvey  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Jarts Survivor!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> Jarts Survivor!!!



This is what parents bought when they wanted to whittle down the family size a bit.

Protip: Adding poison doesn't increase effectiveness.


----------



## zekeusa

Bannedjoe said:


> This is what parents bought when they wanted to whittle down the family size a bit.
> 
> Protip: Adding poison doesn't increase effectiveness.



We had those jarts growing up and never had a problem. We had horseshoes too.


----------



## Bannedjoe

zekeusa said:


> We had those jarts growing up and never had a problem. We had horseshoes too.



We also played mumblypeg.
I remember a kid getting cut, but no one ever died.

Jarts were fun.
They probably got banned when us kids started launching them with homemade crossbows made out of leaf springs.


----------



## zekeusa

I guess we weren't that inventive. Half the adults were drunk and there still no injuries.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

This is bad, but who cares..
Lol


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

...:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

When I try to take a nap.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Bumper crop.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Nice statue.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Grow lights.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 116373



Brilliant!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

Fish


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Barn door.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Everyone knows . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tomorrow is . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Potatoes . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

For real.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The hitch hiker . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

If money . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The average person . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> The average person . . .



Which is fine.  But *DITCH* that damn plastic straw!  That is gross even for Ernest & Julios' _pseudo_-wine.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

drag racing ...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Eat crunchy . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

Guilt.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl

You'll shoot your eye out
You'll shoot your eye out..


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> You'll shoot your eye out
> You'll shoot your eye out..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116582



I gotta say, I rather liked that fashion. 

Probably a good thing it never caught on in menswear.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> I gotta say, I rather liked that fashion.
> 
> Probably a good thing it never caught on in menswear.



Really??  I had a pair just like that.  Absolutely hated them.

 Oh wait, you weren't talking about the glasses.

 My bad.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

This place is about 100 miles from me, also in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So why did you get fired?


----------



## Doc

PSA ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Fossil fuel.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Those bad ass Amish.
Lol


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Day 121 . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cross eyed teacher . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Going through some folders from the past, I found one of my all time favorites.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We just had a guy . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> ...



You know what they say about women and big feet.



Oh wait.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

With the ongoing heat wave ....


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> ...



....and on a similar note.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Miracle teenager ....


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## zekeusa

Doc said:


> ...



Giant Feet!!  omg!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Omg..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

do you shower after sex?  ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

found my old boombox ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Golf ....


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> Golf ....



Here's a few golf one's I slapped together for my friend yesterday.
I'm still not sure which one I like best.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Hot Dog.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

The girls just won't take the hint.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## baldy347

Bannedjoe said:


> ...






Last time I saw this,there was a Hyper-active 4 yr. old who got out to help Dad. Guess I'll slow down.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I was looking through some old folders and came across this one.
I'm sure you all remember it.

When this pic first starting making the rounds on the internet, I liked it so much I printed it out on photo paper, framed it, and hung it in my restaurant with all kinds of other photos.

One day the sheriff and another gentleman came in and wanted to talk.
They asked if I had a picture of a baby duct taped to a wall.

I told them, sure, and pointed it out to them.
They took a picture of it and headed to the door.
I asked what was up?
They told me it was a case still under investigation, and they couldn't discuss it, but they each gave me their card.

One of course was the sheriffs, and the other guy was from Children's service in Michigan or Utah or something.

I took their cards and stuck them in the frame for the hell of it.

A number of months went by, when an older woman called me to her table.
She asked why those business cards were stuck in the picture frame of the baby.

I told her that some time back, children's services and the Sheriff wanted to see it.
She began to laugh, then told me a story:

Many months before, she had been in to eat, and saw the picture.

She was a highly protective grandmother.
She told me how she had duct taped all her daughters wall outlets, and anything else possibly dangerous in her daughters apartment to protect her grandbaby.

She got nicknamed "Duct tape Grandma".

She thought the picture was so funny and appropriate, that that she herself took a photo of it and texted it to her daughter for a laugh.

Apparently, the daughter liked it as well, and posted it to her facebook page.
It looked strikingly just like her kid.

In the meantime, the daughter got into some kind of fight with a co-worker.
Said co-worker decided she need to be jammed up, and called child protective services.
Child services showed up at her home with their own copy of the picture taken from her FB page, threatening to press charges and take away her kid.

And the investigation began...

In the end everything worked out, and charges were dropped.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## nixon




----------



## Bannedjoe

nixon said:


> View attachment 117303



...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

I so wish this was one of mine.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just remember . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t grow up . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When the judge . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 117386



BOAT (Break Out Another Thousand)


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I am thor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> I am thor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious!!!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Popeye's chicken.. Swisher Sweets?
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Retirement Village People . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ty found a spider (and web) on the wrecker.
I bet he zapped it with wd-40.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Get ready.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

This'll be me by the end of the month.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bad photoshop..


----------



## Bannedjoe

Not sure if I've posted this before...

Actually,  this really isn't funny*.








*Except to Apple users.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

I have a bit of time into this one.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Sorry Ford lovers.. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

dass verruckt!


----------



## snowstorm

So it begins


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. I love it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Oh No!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hey there ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hi, October . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What day is it?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

jail birds ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

... why no dog knock knock jokes?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

This is so me..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> This is so me..
> 
> View attachment 118530



And me.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:   My trucks old radio was impossible  for me to set the time ....so I let it be an hour off half the year for two or three years till I upgraded the radio.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Oh dear.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:   My trucks old radio was impossible  for me to set the time ....so I let it be an hour off half the year for two or three years till I upgraded the radio.



That's what my wife always does.  her car radio is an hour off for half the year.  In the old days I used to reset it for her and then she used to complain that she never knew what time it was.  Eh!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Blotto

.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

Where’s Dargo?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you don’t know what this is . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The older you get . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> The older you get . . .



I agree with both of those.  

I do spend a lot of time at home though I'm not exactly doing nothing but I'm sure not putting in the hours that I used to.  

When I worked for a living the second one was definitely true.  After a couple of weeks you were totally wrung out.  These days I go to bed when I want, get up when I want and get a solid 8 most days.  Wonderful.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

My grandies went trick or treating last night.
Lainey had a meltdown because Maddie got a red sucker and hers was green.
She tossed her Minnie Mouse ears in the bushes.
?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Diesel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Oldie but goodie.
?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Duh


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

My luck with Craigslist.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

New roundabout coming soon .....


----------



## Bannedjoe

MMMMmmm


----------



## Doc

set clocks back ...


----------



## Doc

home urine test for men ....


----------



## Doc

flowers ....


----------



## Doc

Alexa ...


----------



## Doc

best safe word ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Fashion?? Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

These cat memes are killing me.


----------



## pirate_girl

That settles that lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

There's the cat.
Again...
Lol


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



Oh Dear.:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Dems claim:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

Redneck baby carrier ....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

A Muppet??


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Just pull it already!


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

shadow


----------



## Doc

You're great ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

ADD


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. I should try that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Bannedjoe

Redeaux


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Found her xray online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When boredom . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I miss . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> . . . . . .


NOT ... if you can snap this picture with your phone!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

ahoe


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Big Dog, is this true?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I wonder what my kids . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

Can't remember if I posted this before, sooo.....


----------



## Doc

Damn Buffalo Bills


----------



## Doc

Duh


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## Doc

Warning.  Don't fall for this one guys.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Recycled spark plugs. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just a reminder . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Oh, that’s what it’s for . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Studies show . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You have to ask yourself . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's awesome. I have to try it. Lmao


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

"He got my letter."  :th_lmao:


----------



## JimVT




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gardener in background . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is when . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Arizona Snowman . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

This could be taken a few ways.
Hmmm..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I fond it offensive . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This carpet . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep.


----------



## Doc

Sadly I can relate to this ...I know better but ..chit happens.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 120927



Argh.
I don't get.
Nothing by mouth, but what is it?


----------



## Bannedjoe

I needed a few of these for around the place.
They work great for topping off batteries, sucking brake fluid from master cylinders etc...

I found this, and a review.
I put it together and thought I'd caption it, but I'm truly at a loss for words.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Argh.
> I don't get.
> Nothing by mouth, but what is it?



Ice chips.
Some are allowed to have it, not many though.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Ice chips.
> Some are allowed to have it, not many though.



OK.
I thought maybe it was that water absorbing gel stuff.
Close though, huh?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Ugliest Christmas sweater ever


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 121104



:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Vroom Vroom  :th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

I saw this guy at the local dealer, he has less hair now though.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

I wish I had made this one.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 121200



This is SO wrong.  SHE was integral in building the company. They did it together.

HE was the one screwing the help. 

It's no wonder women get pissed about the stereotyping double standard.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rare photo . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Rare photo . . .



From my experience, that tree isn't so rare.
I buy a few boards, drive them 50 miles home, and when I unload them, they have turned into pretzels.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Both Lowes and Home depot bring their lumber inside where it dries on the shelf.  When you take it back outside it absorbs moisture, temperature changes and, because this happens only on the surfaces, it warps.

This is especially problematic with deck lumbers,

I generally buy from Menards now who stores framing materials outside or in unheated buildings.  A year ago I  bought treated lumber for the new fencing and decks.  Both projects have been delayed.  The material is outside in the weather and none of it has distorted.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yup


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

How times have changed.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Me me me!
I love roosters!


----------



## pirate_girl

When your childhood friend runs into Gilbert Gottfried at the airport.
She said he was chatty and very nice to everyone.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

I just stole this from the product development team.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao.



I ususally don't get these. However,,,; Saw it within seconds. Ya'll know where my mind is.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um.....ok....


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> Um.....ok....



Holy crap!

When I was driving big trucks, at the time kalifornia had a law.
If you were caught driving a big rig without mud flaps, you could face a charge of Attempted vehicular homicide.

No less should apply here.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Warning.....


----------



## beagle hunter

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 121868



Life long Habs fan here.Hope to live long enough to see cup #25 But this is some funny $hit


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I. C. U. . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What happens . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Give us all your ice cream . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Doc

Dems only bathroom ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

People just need to slow down and adjust their driving in the winter.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



True that!

Twice a year???? It's been zero in 20 years for me.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 121893



Because "amoungst" the different "colours" in the UK are people who like the extra "labour" required to say "aluminium."


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Because "amoungst" the different "colours" in the UK are people who like the extra "labour" required to say "aluminium."



Al-ooo-min-ee-um!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Al-ooo-min-ee-um!



Bangors girl,, that's bloody well right!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good point.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

True dat.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## FrancSevin

__________________
Oldie but a goodie I've posted before.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I showed this to the boss (wife) and she said that's something I would do.


----------



## pirate_girl

This will be me around 11pm tonight.


----------



## Doc

This guy added to the wedding vows.   Brave fellow.  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The world according to Toronto.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

My thought for the day, in bumper sticker form:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Don't turn your screen upside down ...Right side up pic at bottom


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 122722



:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Valentines day special.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 122982



I read the meme before I saw who posted,,,;but, I KNEW IT WAS YOU!!!!:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> View attachment 123017
> 
> View attachment 123018



Happy Valentines to everyone too!

(You’ve already seen a couple of these on NCT  )


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

It was the best of shires . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

I posted this on Facebook.
I'll wait for the sons comments, if any.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I posted this on Facebook.
> I'll wait for the sons comments, if any.
> 
> 
> View attachment 123139




We had a 56 Pontiac Star Chief.  My mom could beat my @ss just looking at me via the vanity mirror.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> We had a 56 Pontiac Star Chief.  My mom could beat my @ss just looking at me via the vanity mirror.


Lol
I once said the word shit while arguing with my brother in the back seat of our station wagon.
My mother pulled that car over and slapped my face. It stung all the way to New Haven, Indiana.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

The Amish love Walmart.
Or is that inside a shopping mall?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Relationships . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Whatever works. Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Yup.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um. Ewww


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Theory of Intelligence . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

Today's bumper sticker:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It feels amazing . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You know when you buy a bag . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um. I don't wanna know....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Guys. Here's a good safety tip.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Daylight Savings . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Danger! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Old school selfie . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...


I always wondered how grossly fat girls got it done.

Now, I know.
Ugh!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Not sure what caused me to make this...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This'll be me at 6am.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I saw that and forwarded it to my wife. 

Meanwhile, the city 10 minutes from where I live.....


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

For when you're hunkered in place, and already worn out.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

You all may remember me mentioning my former administrator, Mick from where I worked for years in Delphos.
Here he is having some tp juggling fun.
Many of the nursing homes are posting fun videos and photos of the residents having fun while being in lock down.
It is awesome!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Utt Oh ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like somebody told the Amish.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looking at the map for weekend travel ideas . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Technology is amazing.
We are so far ahead of our time.


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

My test results are back.
Looks like I dodged a bullet.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thinking of getting a new t shirt.  Narrowed it down to one of these:


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Thinking of getting a new t shirt.  Narrowed it down to one of these:



My Alison is digital.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sonny boy and his friend Jack last night.
Enjoying some peace and quiet with no kids in the house. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um. I don't want to know.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Um. I don't want to know.



If you don’t want to know DON’T LOOK! 

https://ohiofestivals.net/testicle-festival-deerfield-michigan/


----------



## pirate_girl

I see an ostrich.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Anyone for Chinese food tonight?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Where are you going?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 125213



I Love it!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> I Love it!



So do I!  

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

People are getting bored being stuck inside.
Recreating works of art.


----------



## Doc

A couple April Fools Memes.   My daughter sent me the first one.  She pulled this on her 11 and 9 yr old daughters.   OMG they freaked.   Thought they had to repeat same grade all next year.  OMG    Mean but funny.   She gets it from me.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I hate posting crap that's not my own...
But dammit, this one's funny.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

FYI ....


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Silly walks.
This is awesome.
Someone spent a good deal of time on this, and it wasn't me.


----------



## JimVT

Bannedjoe said:


> Silly walks.
> This is awesome.
> Someone spent a good deal of time on this, and it wasn't me.


https://www.earthcam.com/world/england/london/abbeyroad/?cam=abbeyroad_uk


----------



## Doc

JimVT said:


> https://www.earthcam.com/world/england/london/abbeyroad/?cam=abbeyroad_uk


The lines on the road are hilarious.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bob: Hello, just wanted to know if I’m covered if I hit an animal?
State Farm: Of course sir what did you hit?


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Bob: A Walleye


----------



## Doc

Ah ...so cute.   :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

This one is bad but.....


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 125648




Ask and you shall receive.
Lol


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

What's he doing out pumping his own gas??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

True stuff. I've seen it. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can someone help her out?


----------



## pirate_girl

Hell fire!


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Hell fire!



Oh dear!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Beer . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Give me coffee . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Home school . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The virus . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


>



CNN again


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Beer . . .


The one with the beer store at the end of the rainbow was taken in my hometown. I know the guy who took it. I spent my childhood living about a block from there.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> The one with the beer store at the end of the rainbow was taken in my hometown. I know the guy who took it. I spent my childhood living about a block from there.



Congratulations!  I’ve never known anyone who actually lived at the end of the rainbow!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New brand of starter fluid . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Day 37 of the quarantine ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

I'm not keen on hunters or trespassers, so I had these signs made for my roads.

They seem to work very well.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Then there's this one at my gate.


----------



## JimVT

Bannedjoe said:


> Then there's this one at my gate.



put one more just beyond your deliveries that says quarantined


----------



## Doc




----------



## EastTexFrank

Bannedjoe said:


> Then there's this one at my gate.



Deliverance????


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> Deliverance????



Whatever it takes!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

https://babylonbee.com/news/baptist...5G5wX-pNcD8V8_TuDSt0N9omO42NT5cwrFnTworDbB5sI

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

San Francisco . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Before calculators . . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Before calculators . . . .



Booooo!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> Booooo!



Hisssssss. . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty accurate.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Teacher's song about feelings during the pandemic made our hosts cry of laughter


https://www.ctv.ca/Your-Morning/Vid...F3xrNKLzT0n6vYP8Iz-KuM99V4ecqJQMGET3jQD00YPzA


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How many of the younger generations would recognize what this means? :th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> How many of the younger generations would recognize what this means? :th_lmao:



If they brought that back, you'd never have to worry about your car being stolen.
I learned to drive on a Belaire with 3 on the tree.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> I learned to drive on a Belaire with 3 on the tree.



 1959 Chevy Biscayne


----------



## NorthernRedneck

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Posting early for May Fifth


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Posting early for May Fifth



Jim, be nice, that's my wedding anniversary, number 41.  

Cinco de Mayo, Taco Tuesday and my anniversary.  I think I'll drink a Corona or two and have a good time.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Jim, be nice, that's my wedding anniversary, number 41.
> 
> Cinco de Mayo, Taco Tuesday and my anniversary.  I think I'll drink a Corona or two and have a good time.



Happy Number 41!  

You mention Taco Tuesday . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sandwich Police . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. No to make fun of plane crashes but.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Popcorn Cellphone Trick Really Works!!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qSToR6hj0I[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Somebody's gonna do a little fishin'.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> Somebody's gonna do a little fishin'.



It looks like a smart car, with a dumb boat.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Yep .... we could use one now that would tell what day it is.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Yep .... we could use one now that would tell what day it is.



You got that right.  I'm having problems keeping track of the days as, being quarantined at home, I have lost all my reference points.  I used to do certain things on Monday, Wednesday and Friday so I always knew what day of the week it was.  Not any more.  

Last week I got the trash ready and in the back of the Gator ready to take down to the gate … a day early.  My wife just shook her head.  Now she asks me every morning, "What are you going to be doing today on this bright, sunny … insert day of the week".  Jeez, I need to get my life back.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Here's something to lift your spirits.
If this doesn't put a smile on your face, you'd better call 911 or the coronor or something.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-OXc_ltf_M[/ame]


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Covid golf course guidelines.
:th_lmao:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN8IUUTzNxA[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Shopping Cart Theory . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How . . . . Tells a story


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



It's a vagina, not a clown car!:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

....


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A whiskey please . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No bills . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tried calling . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Tried calling . . .


Dang. Perfect timing. I've been suffering from a bad case of tinnitus for weeks. 

Meanwhile.....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why country kids . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Roses vs dandelions . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


:th_lmao:

Sadly, I know


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Me, risking my life . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Got bored today so . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This thing . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## m1west

Doc said:


>



Only if you get lazy, Jean-Claude Van Damme at 59


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just looked in the fridge . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

Thought for the day.


----------



## Doc

Test results back.  Whew ...negative for corona ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Now I've seen everything.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 126972



A friend and I once had a conversation with what we called a Jesus freak.
(many many years ago)
We told her that we had heard a very popular rolling paper was named JOB.

We told her we rolled joints all the time using the pages out of that chapter of the bible.
"It brought us closer to God."


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> A friend and I once had a conversation with what we called a Jesus freak.
> (many many years ago)
> We told her that we had heard a very popular rolling paper was named JOB.
> 
> We told her we rolled joints all the time using the pages out of that chapter of the bible.
> "It brought us closer to God."



:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A responsible person . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Half the day . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

So true.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> So true.


There's truth to that. I've had instances where I was talking to my wife about something then looked at my phone and there were ads popping up about what we were talking about.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Sure I've seen this before but its worth another look. [emoji6]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

On the one with the teacher above, LMFAO!


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> There's truth to that. I've had instances where I was talking to my wife about something then looked at my phone and there were ads popping up about what we were talking about.



I'm not real crazy about all this voice activated stuff.

A number of years ago I got a new windows computer with Cortanna installed.
I did a lot of searching, and thought I had found a backdoor to shut her down.

One night the wife and I were sitting on the sofa about 15 feet away from my desk having a conversation, when all of a sudden Cortanna perked up and said, could you repeat that, I didn't get all of it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Who knew....


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

TRUTH


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> TRUTH



. . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

???
Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Which car . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bout to see . . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> ???
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 127367




I wonder how many guys are going to be down the street with their binoculars?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

He died . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

The carrot lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

island . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Whiskey . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahahaha. Yep!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Black Sabbath . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Duct Tape . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking news . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

This one literally made me LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Billy Mays here . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup.
All damn day.
Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Anyone for a cruise on the lake?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m a Duramax . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Meat without feet . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Too much ram . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My cousin . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Lenny

P G, I don't wanna talk about it!  LOL


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Before the 7 - 10 split . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dear Valued Customer


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not guilty. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Anyone want a redneck snowmobile?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Who here likes nirvana?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Finally found a meme that describes me!


----------



## pirate_girl

Is it just me, or does her shadow look like a rotisserie chicken?
?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Did you know . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Normally, . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 128206



Never apologized to the car but got a dirty look from the dog! :th_lmao:


----------



## bczoom

2020 isn't over yet...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You may be cool . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hmmm


----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck, I can definitely see a politician putting that on his/her resume!


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> ...



:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Can't remember if I posted this before.
But if I did, oh well, enjoy it again.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

If you raise chickens you need these.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> If you raise chickens you need these.  :th_lmao:



EXACTLY what I was looking for. :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

​



pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 128457



Thanks. It's about time someone pointed out that gals do it also.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Perfect aim!

Two shots two hits!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Aye......menards


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Where's Waldo?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow, he puts a lot of passion into kneading bread dough.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

HI NI NONI AND A HA CHA CHA!


----------



## Bannedjoe

I made this and posted it on audio forum I *used* to belong to.
The thread was titled cats on audio gear.

Some folks just have no sense of humor


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s SUNDAY!


----------



## pirate_girl

This is Lenny..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

These conversations only happen in my head when I read the CL.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I'm trapped inside. It's terribly hot out.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

.....


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

When theres a knock at the door . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Now they’re saying . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 128872





pirate_girl




Poster Extraordinaire













​

OMG,. My company is called Excalibur.
My wife has that picture in our conference room at work

I do hope I'm that guy!!!


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What happened? . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I can do this!

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Truck for sale . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There I felt it again . ..


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>



Sadly, they don't contain any beer.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I present to you . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

This seems about right.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

2020 The Musical.   :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

All I coulda . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I tried . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Please wear a mask . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking News . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Seriously tho....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

US Naval Observatory . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc, hope you never need this :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

North Korea marches to The Bee Gees

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbC6dLG_dQY[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Russian soldiers marching to the Bee Gees

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4IIN5lsoes[/ame]


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



The 1980’s . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ancestry . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> ....



There's a brewery in Bayfield, Colorado that serves deep fried deviled eggs as a starter.  They're great.  Everytime I go through the town I stop for a nibble and a beer.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I have the jeans and a knife and sheath. Think I need a stetson to cover my bald spot?


----------



## FrancSevin

Attached Images
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​ 





Jim_S said:


> I have the jeans and a knife and sheath. Think I need a stetson to cover my bald spot?



It will take more than a Stetson for me. I was NEVER that cute.

I'm betting you weren't either.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Attached Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will take more than a Stetson for me. I was NEVER that cute.
> 
> I'm betting you weren't either.



Ain’t that the truth!  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...


 

Enough!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I got just over 50 acres . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We’re almost free . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Have you ever noticed . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You thought . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Someone has too much time on their hands


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fish bite twice a day . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This us the longest . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 129785



One of my favorite Shows!


----------



## road squawker

Turkeys can't fly


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Name a book . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Babe . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Man Injured . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I woke up this morning . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I got myself . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 130021



That would do it for me :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:


Kinda makes him look like a dickface. Lmao

Once you picture it you can't unpicture it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


>



I've had 3 pet tarantulas at different times back in the 1970s and 1980s.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

^^^^^ yup!


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:

(probably just me but I think the blow dry machines are even worse than these endless towels.)


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## scotthouse

Thanx for the pic


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## scotthouse

Doc said:
			
		

>


Heheh I guess that robber was mad when he discovered what was in it


----------



## Doc

Yep!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130735


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



Only I don't think that she's a blonde, dumb ... yes, blonde ... no.


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130762


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Texting the dog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That time of year again. Someone got creative with the Halloween decorations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130795


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130820


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wilmaaaa!!

View attachment 130831


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Wilmaaaa!!
> 
> View attachment 130831


 
I knew that was your post before I even looked.
:th_lmao:

BTW, the wife said the same thing last Saturday nite. I don't mean to brag but I can't help myself.   I got a sammich.


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>



OMG what an inspiration!

I'm redoing my back deck next month!???

Thanks DOC!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


>



You're evil.  Just plain, down frikkin' evil.


----------



## Doc

New:  Home Covid 19 test.

:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

I will try this test tonight.
If I  do not post result in the morning then ya'll can rest easy that I passed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Time for breakfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130946


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 130946



Lollie, I've heard that Northern Ohio is lovely in spring, summer and fall. But, is not a good beach spot in the winter.

Best bundle up.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131010


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131012


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doesn't do anything for me. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Doesn't do anything for me.
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


I should hope not! Lol


----------



## mtntopper

View attachment 131041


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131042


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 131042



AWWW!!!  How sweet!!!


----------



## Doc

Baby announcement BIG surprise.   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131050


----------



## zekeusa

Smoke'em if you got 'em


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131097


----------



## Doc

or 
10 + 31 + 20 = 61 ...   6 + 1 = 007


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131170


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130692


----------



## Doc

LOL   

View attachment 130700


----------



## Doc

Welcome home sign at airport .....What a sign to come home to .....


----------



## jillcrate

Hehe I bet that made her mad!!


----------



## FrancSevin

jillcrate said:


> Hehe I bet that made her mad!!


Or him. 
How do we know, in today's world of liberated women, it was the wife or the Hubby who cheated?


----------



## jillcrate

Hehe yea probably so!!! (Guys cheat more I believe)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

View attachment 130729


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

jillcrate said:


> Hehe yea probably so!!! (Guys cheat more I believe)


If a guy cheats, it is most likely with a woman participating.  Both are cheating someone.
A guy who sleeps with another man's wife, or vice versa, represents one of the lowest form of life.

It matters not how open minded or forgiving, the damage lasts a lifetime.


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> If a guy cheats, it is most likely with a woman participating.  Both are cheating someone.
> A guy who sleeps with another man's wife, or vice versa, represents one of the lowest form of life.
> 
> It matters not how open minded or forgiving, the damage lasts a lifetime.


Yep.  I agree.   both Biden and his current wife cheated on their spouses when they hooked up.  She was working on his campaign and they both cheated on their spouses.   I cannot respect either one of them ever.


----------



## Doc

What do ya think, should I add these emoji's here?   LMAO


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Coming soon to a Thanksgiving near you..


----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## jillcrate

Wow....I havent ever seen that happen before!!


Thanx Doc!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 131259


Loctite and Duct tape.  Don't leave home without it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ceee




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## Ironman

?‍


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

My son teasing a friend's dog with turkey.

?


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 132005


Have you tried getting your husband out of the trunk?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc

Plant based diet.


----------



## Doc

Lookie here.


----------



## jillcrate

Hehe that meat packing one was funny Doc


----------



## Doc

True story.   I can laugh about it now.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## baldy347

Doc said:


> True story.   I can laugh about it now.
> 
> View attachment 132288


She did not forget the dish towels either...


----------



## EastTexFrank

baldy347 said:


> She did not forget the dish towels either...



She still remembers the Christmas that I bought her a Browning B-80, 20 gauge shotgun.  Man, I still love that little gun.


----------



## Ceee

baldy347 said:


> She did not forget the dish towels either...


She should have tucked away those dish towels and given them to you the next Christmas .


----------



## baldy347

Ceee said:


> She should have tucked away those dish towels and given them to you the next Christmas .


I got a brush to clean the toilet...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another one for PG


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## EastTexFrank

A dick head.  

Come on!  You all thought it but I've no self control and said it first.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh, I thought it. ?


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## zekeusa

Barbie is kinda sexy....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

True....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao pg. My dad has an ostomy bag and had everything completely closed up down below. He gets a kick out of telling new doctors they'll have to sharpen their fingernails to give him a rectal exam.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

9


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 132697


Oh my. What the fudge happened there? ?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ironman said:


> Oh my. What the fudge happened there? ?


Don't know and I'm not going to find out.  I'll just accept it and move on ... quickly.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Since the ditches are already littered with them up here and the highway has been closed every time one hits the ditch.....


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## norscaner

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 132792


now  that's flying in formation


----------



## norscaner

NorthernRedneck said:


> Since the ditches are already littered with them up here and the highway has been closed every time one hits the ditch.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 132756


Really???  And where in Murillo do you see them?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc

Easiest way to decorate for Christmas. One string of lights, one straw dummy, one ladder. Freak your neighbors right out.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 132955


Yes but unlike snow, which crunches under feet,  sex is warm to sweaty hot. And sounds like mac & cheese if you do it right


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Yes but unlike snow, which crunches under feet,  sex is warm to sweaty hot. And sounds like mac & cheese if you do it right


Stop talking about food and sex in the same breath.
You know it turns me on.

?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Stop talking about food and sex in the same breath.
> You know it turns me on.
> 
> ?




Yes.  Good to know.


One should always pay attention to what is important. It has rewarded me to 53 years with the same woman.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> Yes.  Good to know.
> 
> 
> One should always pay attention to what is important. It has rewarded me to 53 years with the same woman.



Yes it is.  I'll file that tidbit away for the future.


----------



## FrancSevin

I think I speak for most here when I say, DOC may have constructed this Forum but PG is the heart beat.  Admittedly,  she makes mine beat a little faster.

God bless her and a wish for happiness.

That, especially  to her, and to all this season.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 132988



I'd love to have either a 78 or 79 ford bronco. We had one when I was a kid. My brother totalled it in a head on collision with a semi back in 93.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I tried baking a chocolate cake. Think I did something wrong.


----------

